# The Newbs version of "Whadja do today?"



## bootboy

I've been advised that since tree work is not my primary income, I should be posting here instead of the commercial forum. So, I'm starting our own version of a thread from over there for the weekend guys/part-timers. Let's hear your tales of forays into the murky depths of the world of tree care (or tree work for those of us that make no pretense of being a tree "care" pro).

Anyway, today I did a 70' tall, 2-1/2 stemmed poplar (one dead). 30" at BH. For a family member, so f&f discount. Took two of us 6 hours to get it on the ground and stacked. Had to rig much of it down to avoid the neighbor's new fence and out of someone else's yard. I climbed for probably 4 hours till the main stem was about 25" and then we dumped it. Pics and video to follow.

What'd yall do?


----------



## bootboy

Oh yeah, don't forget the sweet tan. From my pulled up long sleeve shirt.


----------



## [email protected]

*Nice farmers tan!*

Well, as I'm part-timin too, I'll join in.
Yesterday GM and I trimmed 1 Linden tree, 2 Sugar Maples, 1 Red maple, chipped and dumped.
Today we finished a larger job we started 2 weeks ago 15 hours of tree felling about 52 trees of varying sizes in a woodlot future housing project, most of which were 75 to 110 ft tall and from 6 " to 32" DBH the HO just did the fire wood cutting, we dropped and topped and chipped. Got paid cheques in the bank!:cool2: sorry no pics.


----------



## bootboy




----------



## imagineero

Nice work on the rigging. Setting two pullies like that does more than share the load - it redirects the *force* of the load so that it bisects the line betweein the in and out line of the pulley. That often results in loading the limbs in compression where they are way stronger. Very useful on compromised or rot prone trees like poplars. Setting 2 pulleys is a great way to start any rig. On top of that, it gives you two rigging points, just pull the line through and you can rig off the other side.

Shaun


----------



## [email protected]

*Nice pics!*



bootboy said:


>



Bootboy. Good rigging points! I work out of a bucket and will need to learn more of the rigging techniques like you're using. Greta job!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Tree Pig

[email protected] said:


> Bootboy. Good rigging points! I work out of a bucket and will need to learn more of the rigging techniques like you're using. Greta job!:msp_thumbup:



Yeah looks pretty good... though I would have butt tied that piece he is about to cut, depending on how you hinge or swing it, tip tied stuff can swing back at you in the tree.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Granted I wasn't there but I'll nit pick two points for conversations sake: The block and the half hitch.

The block looks like it is slung a little high, above a nob without enough stem to hold it from rolling over the top.

The half hitch also apears to be set a little high, should be down at least 12" or so. This gives a little more safety factor for slack or slippage due to smooth bark or bark coming off.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

imagineero said:


> Nice work on the rigging. Setting two pullies like that does more than share the load - it redirects the *force* of the load so that it bisects the line betweein the in and out line of the pulley. That often results in loading the limbs in compression where they are way stronger. Very useful on compromised or rot prone trees like poplars. Setting 2 pulleys is a great way to start any rig. On top of that, it gives you two rigging points, just pull the line through and you can rig off the other side.
> 
> Shaun



Imagineer, may have to small of screen, but I am not seeing the second block, also looks like the friction device is on another tree as rig line goes out of sight at an angle instead of down the sparr, this can creat more swing and stress on sparr rather than loading back to trunk of same tree. although having less than 90 degrees reduces load at block, another block higher on center stem would give described effect but I only see one block in the photos,

IT is important to point out that bootboy comes from a family of tree care, and climbing, and puting this in the home owner section may intise homeowners to attempt somthing that will get some one hurt, just my humble oppinion, 
Paul


----------



## treeclimber101

Even though I do this on a daily basis , I would rather be a part of a thread that was not started by a complete and total hypocrite , so if its OK with you guys I will add my what I did today stuff ....


----------



## bootboy

My porta wrap was on the same tree. This pic was taken just before my GM tensioned the line. Since I was on a tree with codominant stems, I was careful to take small pieces and keep the load in line with the spar.


----------



## bootboy

Mods, can we get this moved to 101? Thanks


----------



## sgreanbeans

If you change the title! Looks good, the background on those pics is peeeerty. My backgrounds are usually ..............corn.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

Yea great view


----------



## bootboy

I'll have to change the title from my desktop... But, yeah. Anyway, I live here on the Wasatch front in northern Utah. It's a gorgeous place to live.



what you see in those pics is basically what's out my back door.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Wow, that guy spent alot of money to park his little camper!


----------



## imagineero

ROPECLIMBER said:


> Imagineer, may have to small of screen, but I am not seeing the second block, also looks like the friction device is on another tree as rig line goes out of sight at an angle instead of down the sparr, this can creat more swing and stress on sparr rather than loading back to trunk of same tree. although having less than 90 degrees reduces load at block, another block higher on center stem would give described effect but I only see one block in the photos,



Your eyes were keener than mine, or maybe I was just seeing what I wanted to see. I thought that tip tie on the second leader was a block but I was wrong. Not to say that was a bad appraoch, only the climber sees what is safe and what isn't, and especially in rot prone trees like poplars you'll just never know until you're up there. I've been up poplars on spurs and had the whole spike punch right through the tree. Scary stuff for sure. 

For those who are attempting this sort of thing (since this in the the HO helper forum) sharing the load is a good thing to do. The load that a single pulley will see can be as much as 5 times the weight of the branch it's taking in a dynamic situation, or even more. Even in a static load scenario, the load the pulley sees is going to be at least double the weight of the branch. Adding a second pulley on a second stem does more than simply share the load between the two pulleys - it redirects the load so that it's pulled down more in line with the branches loading them in compression rather than simply pulling them downwards.

The first thing I do when up in a removal is set 2 pulleys. It gives you two lowering points, but it also distributes the load and redirects the forces in line with the branches. A great practice for sure.

Shaun


----------



## sgreanbeans

Moved it here and changed the title, per OP request


----------



## bootboy

Gracias


----------



## stihlcuts

*Whadja do today?*

80ft oak. Last tree on a big job. Bombed one side of the top and rigged out the other. Had a great helper, my wife. She has been workin with me sometimes and she has been great. Better than a lot of other ground guys i have had. Shes a little light though. She was havin a hard time pullin sections over and gettin the rope out after. Kinda cute. 
This was the worst wind swayin tree i have been in. I was up in it for 3 hours and layin in bed last night i was still swayin. 
I just discovered using high lead straps for positioning helpers when making a cut. Gives u a nice staple base to pivot off of.I did make one mistake. I had one spar leaning the wrong way. I had it top tied and tried to face it to make it swing away from me, but no go. Swung around and knocked me in the shoulder and rigging line ran against my ankle on the way down. Good learning experience though.


----------



## Kottonwood

imagineero said:


> Your eyes were keener than mine, or maybe I was just seeing what I wanted to see. I thought that tip tie on the second leader was a block but I was wrong. Not to say that was a bad appraoch, only the climber sees what is safe and what isn't, and especially in rot prone trees like poplars you'll just never know until you're up there. I've been up poplars on spurs and had the whole spike punch right through the tree. Scary stuff for sure.
> 
> For those who are attempting this sort of thing (since this in the the HO helper forum) sharing the load is a good thing to do. The load that a single pulley will see can be as much as 5 times the weight of the branch it's taking in a dynamic situation, or even more. Even in a static load scenario, the load the pulley sees is going to be at least double the weight of the branch. Adding a second pulley on a second stem does more than simply share the load between the two pulleys - it redirects the load so that it's pulled down more in line with the branches loading them in compression rather than simply pulling them downwards.
> 
> The first thing I do when up in a removal is set 2 pulleys. It gives you two lowering points, but it also distributes the load and redirects the forces in line with the branches. A great practice for sure.
> 
> Shaun




I am a big fan of sharing the load.

Tree Removal, Denver and Boulder Colorado Arborist, Patriot Tree Company - YouTube This video is corny as hell but shows how well sharing the load works. I would not have been able to take pieces that big without setting the rigging point back like that. Though if I were to do that tree again today I would bring another rope through the block under the cut and tie it off to the piece separately and slowly swing the piece to the other side to be lowered. I was pretty green when that video was made.


----------



## bootboy

Stupid rain...


----------



## swyman

bootboy said:


> Stupid rain...



What you doin up at 3am? Need yo sleep young jedi


----------



## Tree Pig

PatriotTreeCO said:


> I am a big fan of sharing the load.
> 
> Tree Removal, Denver and Boulder Colorado Arborist, Patriot Tree Company - YouTube This video is corny as hell but shows how well sharing the load works. I would not have been able to take pieces that big without setting the rigging point back like that. Though if I were to do that tree again today I would bring another rope through the block under the cut and tie it off to the piece separately and slowly swing the piece to the other side to be lowered. I was pretty green when that video was made.



Corny my ass Sgt Sadler would be proud. You snake eaters rock.


----------



## [email protected]

*Getting ready for a busy day tomorrow*

Tomorrow we've got 2 Pines, 1 with a damaged top, and the branches don't start til 40 feet up. I'll have to climb that one. I usually don't climb, I use the bucket. There's a postage sized yard there with only one spot to rig and drop into. The other's a piece of cake, notch and drop along their driveway. They clean up. Sweet!:msp_wink:
2nd job, a quick 2 hour limb and drop they clean up too!
3 rd job drop an 8 foot willow stump, ( too big for the HOs saw ) and grind the stump, but need to go under their tile patio and follow the roots
Stay safe out there!


----------



## bootboy

Getting put off by HO's and the people who want the wood is obnoxious. They know each other and are discussing (endlessly it seems) which trees of a stand of about 7 Jeffery pines ranging from 40'-80' to cut down to get the 3 best matched logs for an entry way/gate to their farm. They need 2 equally girthy logs of 25' and one of 20' (two uprights and a cross member.) they want me to take a 55' spar and half it. One half for the upright, and the other for the cross member. I told them that without a crane I can't guarantee that I can do it without damage to the logs. The landing zone if I felled to whole thing has zero margin of error an could possible break the spar on uneven ground. If I topped the spar then I have no way of lowering the top safely. If I bomb it, it's almost guarantied to get damaged or damage something. They have selected the tree from which the second upright will come, so that's no biggie, I'll just top it at 27 feet and fell the spar. I wish they'd let me choose for them. Oh well, I guess we'll see what they choose.


----------



## [email protected]

*Yackity Yack*



bootboy said:


> Getting put off by HO's and the people who want the wood is obnoxious. They know each other and are discussing (endlessly it seems) which trees of a stand of about 7 Jeffery pines ranging from 40'-80' to cut down to get the 3 best matched logs for an entry way/gate to their farm. They need 2 equally girthy logs of 25' and one of 20' (two uprights and a cross member.) they want me to take a 55' spar and half it. One half for the upright, and the other for the cross member. I told them that without a crane I can't guarantee that I can do it without damage to the logs. The landing zone if I felled to whole thing has zero margin of error an could possible break the spar on uneven ground. If I topped the spar then I have no way of lowering the top safely. If I bomb it, it's almost guarantied to get damaged or damage something. They have selected the tree from which the second upright will come, so that's no biggie, I'll just top it at 27 feet and fell the spar. I wish they'd let me choose for them. Oh well, I guess we'll see what they choose.



Well...You know what? The customers always right:msp_wink: They may have their head screwed on bass ackwards but they're still right. LOL
opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Tree Pig

bootboy said:


> Getting put off by HO's and the people who want the wood is obnoxious. They know each other and are discussing (endlessly it seems) which trees of a stand of about 7 Jeffery pines ranging from 40'-80' to cut down to get the 3 best matched logs for an entry way/gate to their farm. They need 2 equally girthy logs of 25' and one of 20' (two uprights and a cross member.) they want me to take a 55' spar and half it. One half for the upright, and the other for the cross member. I told them that without a crane I can't guarantee that I can do it without damage to the logs. The landing zone if I felled to whole thing has zero margin of error an could possible break the spar on uneven ground. If I topped the spar then I have no way of lowering the top safely. If I bomb it, it's almost guarantied to get damaged or damage something. They have selected the tree from which the second upright will come, so that's no biggie, I'll just top it at 27 feet and fell the spar. I wish they'd let me choose for them. Oh well, I guess we'll see what they choose.



You warned them, now give them what they want... and whatever you do dont jump that top half too much which would all but ensure it got damaged. Then they would have no choice but to choose another log and pay you to cut that one too.


----------



## alonfn4

Got a New craftsman 3gallon Air Compressor from a client today it was just missing a hose and Tips and it was and easy cleanup day View attachment 233487


----------



## bootboy

It's raining and snowing, so I sharpened 2 chains that didn't need it. :bored:


----------



## jefflovstrom

bootboy said:


> It's raining and snowing, so I sharpened 2 chains that didn't need it. :bored:



You shouldn't sharpen a chain that don't need it. 
Jeff


----------



## bootboy

Stir crazy


----------



## bootboy

Bid a solid job on a monster spruce. Goin saw shoppin. A shiny new 460 is coming my way.


----------



## Carburetorless

*Got my rope hung and stuff*

I had a redirect that went off to the side of another crotch my rope was through, when it was time to pull the rope down I tied a knot in the end of the rope to pull my caterpillar down, and wouldn't you know it, just as the rope came off next to the last crotch it swung across in front of the the crotch with the caterpillar in it, and about 1 - 1/2 feet or so from the caterpillar it decided to flip up and rap around a small crotch just above the one with the caterpillar in it. 

The knot landed perfectly in that little crotch to where it was impossible to pull it down. I ended up throwing the weight and line back through the crotch the other way and dragging the rope over to the other side, then threw it across the crotch the knot hung in and pulled the end back through that one to get it out.

This was all after I was up in the tree pruning out suckers, and pulled my flip line back across a crotch that was out in front of me way out towards the tips of the branch, and it flew back and knocked a knot on my head above my right eye the size of my thumb. 

Man, I didn't climb yesterday, because I thought it would be bad luck. 

Other than that everything went pretty good.


----------



## Huskytree

*Work*

I hauled away three trailer loads of logs today. Chipped brush and raked a lot! I love finishing up jobs, specially big ones.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

Boot, what Happened to the climber job offer? Ya the western slope of Colorado is almost the same postcard like setting can't wait to finish up my Dentest barter job so I can get up there, this was a picture up the frying pan river by lake Rudi east of basalt before Hagarman pass, really great country.View attachment 233648


----------



## newsawtooth

PatriotTreeCO said:


> I am a big fan of sharing the load.
> 
> Tree Removal, Denver and Boulder Colorado Arborist, Patriot Tree Company - YouTube This video is corny as hell but shows how well sharing the load works.



Damn it, Keith. You song bombed me. Trimming a couple Silvers yesterday I couldn't shake the Green Beret's song. 

On another note, the Rope Wrench has cut about 25% off the time I have been estimating pruning work to take. It is really fun and efficient to use.


----------



## bootboy

ROPECLIMBER said:


> Boot, what Happened to the climber job offer? Ya the western slope of Colorado is almost the same postcard like setting can't wait to finish up my Dentest barter job so I can get up there, this was a picture up the frying pan river by lake Rudi east of basalt before Hagarman pass, really great country.View attachment 233648



Turned in my app. Waiting to hear.


----------



## D&B Mack

ROPECLIMBER said:


> Boot, what Happened to the climber job offer? Ya the western slope of Colorado is almost the same postcard like setting can't wait to finish up my Dentest barter job so I can get up there, this was a picture up the frying pan river by lake Rudi east of basalt before Hagarman pass, really great country.View attachment 233648



Is there anything Terex doesn't build anymore? I think they have bought into every mechanical manufacture in the nation.


----------



## fishercat

*NICE work!*



bootboy said:


>



Great scenery too!


----------



## bootboy

Tapatalk is apparently charging for posting photos now. I'd post more but now it's going to cost me.


----------



## bootboy

Picking up my new MS460 today. Eek! So stoked. Get to pay it off in 1 job later this week. Gonna run it light bucking some spruce and small stuff for a couple days. Then it gets put to work on a monster tree.


----------



## [email protected]

*Ms460...*



bootboy said:


> Picking up my new MS460 today. Eek! So stoked. Get to pay it off in 1 job later this week. Gonna run it light bucking some spruce and small stuff for a couple days. Then it gets put to work on a monster tree.



Let us know how you like it. My MS391 does pretty well too. My MS660 is a monster, it plows through pretty much anything with the 36" bar on it, been thinking of getting a 42" but I haven't really needed anything that size around here so far.
Congrats!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## bootboy

Hit the back of my hand on my handsaw. Not even sure how. Finished what I was doing and climbed down. Noticed a blood spot on the back of my glove. I looked and I had a pretty good hole in the back of my hand. I could see tendon fascia, decided a bandaid probably wouldn't do the job. Long story short.... I came home and gave myself 2 stitches.
I've made it 27 years and this is my first set of stitches. Lame


Stihl waiting on my new saw.... Didn't get it yet... Grrr


----------



## beelsr

bootboy said:


> Hit the back of my hand on my handsaw. Not even sure how. Finished what I was doing and climbed down. Noticed a blood spot on the back of my glove. I looked and I had a pretty good hole in the back of my hand. I could see tendon fascia, decided a bandaid probably wouldn't do the job. Long story short.... I came home and gave myself 2 stitches.
> I've made it 27 years and this is my first set of stitches. Lame
> 
> Stihl waiting on my new saw.... Didn't get it yet... Grrr



What, no staple gun at home? 

Look like good stitches - big knots. :msp_thumbsup: I suppose if you know what tendon fasciae are, you'll be fine. 

I got my first stitches as a toddler, smacked my forehead on a coffee table crawling around. Still keloidy 40+ years later.


----------



## bootboy

I work in an emergency room. I numbed it, irrigated it, and closed it. A doctor has never let me stitch... Wink wink.


----------



## [email protected]

*Wow...*

Next time I need some stitches , hope you're nearby, not sure how you tie them one handed though I need two hands to make my knots! LOL:msp_smile:


----------



## treemandan

ROPECLIMBER said:


> Boot, what Happened to the climber job offer? Ya the western slope of Colorado is almost the same postcard like setting can't wait to finish up my Dentest barter job so I can get up there, this was a picture up the frying pan river by lake Rudi east of basalt before Hagarman pass, really great country.View attachment 233648



Yeah, you can always find a dentist willing to pull teeth for tree work.:msp_thumbsup:

But that's all yull find... unless its the hilarious banter from the newbie thread!:msp_smile:


----------



## treemandan

Carburetorless said:


> I had a redirect that went off to the side of another crotch my rope was through, when it was time to pull the rope down I tied a knot in the end of the rope to pull my caterpillar down, and wouldn't you know it, just as the rope came off next to the last crotch it swung across in front of the the crotch with the caterpillar in it, and about 1 - 1/2 feet or so from the caterpillar it decided to flip up and rap around a small crotch just above the one with the caterpillar in it.
> 
> The knot landed perfectly in that little crotch to where it was impossible to pull it down. I ended up throwing the weight and line back through the crotch the other way and dragging the rope over to the other side, then threw it across the crotch the knot hung in and pulled the end back through that one to get it out.
> 
> This was all after I was up in the tree pruning out suckers, and pulled my flip line back across a crotch that was out in front of me way out towards the tips of the branch, and it flew back and knocked a knot on my head above my right eye the size of my thumb.
> 
> Man, I didn't climb yesterday, because I thought it would be bad luck.
> 
> Other than that everything went pretty good.



that is soooo newwwBIE!


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> You shouldn't sharpen a chain that don't need it.
> Jeff




This thread is a ####ing riot huh jeff? ####, ####ing newbies pulling newbie #### all together in their own forum. SHHHEEEEIT!


----------



## treemandan

And good for you guys to start a newbie forum, it should be very informative and educational. Don't feel like you can't post up above, I never said you couldn't, those who did got problems. I mean Commercial Tree Care emcompasses everything from dragging brush to rocket science soes i would think anything posted would be an attribute.


----------



## bootboy

Did the bottom 25' of what was left of a storm damaged spruce. 22" at the base. Rocked a chain in the weeds, but not bad. Awkward haul out of the back yard. Stairs or bridges over the stream either way. Trailer out of commission till Wednesday. I can't live without my dump trailer. 7'x12' of wood hauling goodness. Scheduled another big spruce for Monday and Tuesday. $1400. Finally get to go pick up my new ms460. Light cutting this week then it gets put through the paces next week. Sugihara 30" bar here tomorrow.


----------



## bootboy

I finally did it.


----------



## bootboy

Bid some big downed cottonwoods from our pre-Christmas windstorm. Offered a bid on a 80' poplar up the street from me. One is F&F discount, the other, full price. Paying off this new saw shouldn't be hard at all.


----------



## bootboy

Blasted a 40" dbh spruce in one day with only 2 of us. Had to noodle the rounds into quarters just to pick them up .


----------



## no tree to big

bootboy said:


> Blasted a 40" dbh spruce in one day with only 2 of us. Had to noodle the rounds into quarters just to pick them up .



why pick them up its called a log cart and a trailer with a ramp!!!!!


----------



## bootboy

Tight quarters. No choice


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> why pick them up its called a log cart and a trailer with a ramp!!!!!



Why don't you learn to use a (,), (a comma for those of you in Rio Linda), and then explain to the guy on the job what it means when you say "why pick them up", when you have no idea of the job, terrain, etc,..
I used 6 comma's. 
Did the log's jump into the cart? Why not ease up and not attack a thread that is obviously a question that the OP felt it was proper to do so?
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## no tree to big

wow, 

now this site has the ppe police, and now grammar police, too.

Jeff, were there to many, !!!,?,(not sure if I should use a comma in that situation so I just covered all possibilities), 

where is Rio Linda? is being there a good thing? (should I have used a comma in place of the first? or is a ? appropriate since they are individual questions?)


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> wow,
> 
> now this site has the ppe police, and now grammar police, too.
> 
> Jeff, were there to many, !!!,?,(not sure if I should use a comma in that situation so I just covered all possibilities),
> 
> where is Rio Linda? is being there a good thing? (should I have used a comma in place of the first? or is a ? appropriate since they are individual questions?)



Hey Goob, I am just saying that the guy (Bootboy) started a thread and in the right forum. I think if you wanna argue, I can meet you in the other forum. 
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

no tree to big said:


> why pick them up its called a log cart and a trailer with a ramp!!!!!



See? Its newbie against newbie just as its old head against old head.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Why don't you learn to use a (,), (a comma for those of you in Rio Linda), and then explain to the guy on the job what it means when you say "why pick them up", when you have no idea of the job, terrain, etc,..
> I used 6 comma's.
> Did the log's jump into the cart? Why not ease up and not attack a thread that is obviously a question that the OP felt it was proper to do so?
> Jeff :msp_tongue:



oh, and here we have old head being a Godam ####### jess cause he thinks he can.... and will. Flash that badge Jeff, show these newbie punks how to punctuate.


----------



## treemandan

bootboy said:


> Tight quarters. No choice



That is no excuse sonny. Listen, if you want to live in the business DON'T pick up heavy ####. And remember this: when you don't have a choice, make a decision.


----------



## Carburetorless

:fart:


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> Hey Goob, I am just saying that the guy (Bootboy) started a thread and in the right forum. I think if you wanna argue, I can meet you in the other forum.
> Jeff



who am I trying to argue with? not with boot, I mearly said use a log cart, if you can walk um out you can roll um out 99% of the time. not with you either my response to you with the comma stuff was just givin #### back to you cause you gave it to me...




treemandan said:


> See? Its newbie against newbie just as its old head against old head.


I think you forgot a comma.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

He quartered them, so as to not hurt themselves. 
With that new pretty 460 with the lite bar,It was probably looking for more to cut, makes short work with the right saw. Wish I had it!
I did put the old rusty non "auto crane" on the front of my 1600 for the rounds I could dolley, but not lift, to save time on quartering stuff and the mess it makes. I Jack knife the chipper a bit to swing them in curb side.
Paul


----------



## bootboy

When quartered, 30+" wet spruce rounds fit better into my trailer. The mess wasn't a big deal. A neighbor came over and asked if he could have the noodles for compost. I said, "Knock yourself out" he got a rake and a tarp and cleaned up the mess for me. 

Im a fan of "work smarter, not harder".


----------



## sgreanbeans

When in doubt , qtr them out. We do it when the yard has a hard access. Log carts with a decent disk can be hard to handle crawling up/out of a walk out with gates and obstacle's, seems easier to just bear down and carry them by hand. We just get a production line going. 660 with a 25" bar will destroy anything. When we do this, often the wood comes home for the splitter.


----------



## bootboy

Made a new exhaust deflector for my non-cat 600p muffler. Noticeable change in sound, and power. Both for the better

I need to do something similar for my 460. But it doesn't have a bolt on deflector... Hmmm...


----------



## Youngbuck20

love this thread. used spurs for the first time today. did 3 poplars that were just about completely horizontal. cant say it was much fun. i feel like im standing on toothpicks on a swivel. pretty sure they were too big for me cause the back of my knee is killin me, maybe this should be moved to the whining thread lol. anyways, got everything down safe, didnt smash the shed, bird house, or fence and im still alive. good day.


----------



## Tree Pig

Youngbuck20 said:


> love this thread. used spurs for the first time today. did 3 poplars that were just about completely horizontal. cant say it was much fun. i feel like im standing on toothpicks on a swivel. pretty sure they were too big for me cause the back of my knee is killin me, maybe this should be moved to the whining thread lol. anyways, got everything down safe, didnt smash the shed, bird house, or fence and im still alive. good day.



pics or it didnt happen... plus I want to see if you had your gafs on the wrong feet.


----------



## Youngbuck20

Tree Pig said:


> pics or it didnt happen... plus I want to see if you had your gafs on the wrong feet.


NO FAITH! i walked up the biggest one. rigging off them wasnt fun, felt like i was ridin a bull. i was wearing them properly, but yes i did have them on the wrong feet at one point lol.


----------



## bootboy

Stumped thebase of that sob spruce I cut last week. Cut it flush to save time with grinding. It's over 50" at ground level. Yikes. I cleaned off the biggest roots and ripped them flush with ground as well. Some of the roots were 8" + above grade. I hope this saves as much time with grinding as it took to cut...


----------



## Carburetorless

They should change the title of this thread to "What Did BootBoy Do Today".


----------



## bootboy

Just keepin it alive


----------



## Youngbuck20

did you want to take turns telling story's carb? anyways, took down a poplar leaning over a fence a shed and a pool and one leader off a birch both with the bucket. easy peasy, good day. have a good weekend.


----------



## Carburetorless

bootboy said:


> Just keepin it alive



Yeah, that's what I was pointing out. I actually hoped there would be more people making posts here.


----------



## Carburetorless

Youngbuck20 said:


> did you want to take turns telling story's carb? anyways, took down a poplar leaning over a fence a shed and a pool and one leader off a birch both with the bucket. easy peasy, good day. have a good weekend.



Without picks it didn't happen. Without a rope it doesn't count.

Well anyway,

I did some Ddrt climbing(on a rope). 

I tied into my saddle with a double fisherman's and tied a blakes with the tail.

I didn't have a pulley to advance my knot, so I placed a klemheist on my up rope and hooked it into a biner which I place under my knot, then I used my double foot loop the same way I do when climbing SRT. That worked pretty good, it was easy to move up, and the biner advanced the knot real well. 

Only thing I didn't like about it is that I wasn't getting as much return for my effort as I would have like too, but did manage to climb to around 35' or 40' that way.

All in all it didn't take that much longer to get up there, it did force me to use muscles that I don't normally use that much when climbing, but I think it's a good way to climb.

One thing I really liked about it is the fact that I feel a lot more sucure climbing on a double line, there's not any bounce like there is on a long SRT climb, plus having two lines connected to me, and knowing there is only half the force on the TIP(I usually climb SRT, which puts twice the force on the tip as DdRT) makes me feel pretty good about it.

One problem I noticed is that you have to make sure there are no branches inside your loop, else you'll have to tie in with a lanyard and move your climbing loop across the branch.

Not much trouble on a big spread out tree, but on a tree with a lot of limbs I think it would be a real PITA.


----------



## Toddppm

Man you really make things hard on yourself with your climbing configurations??? Have you ever climbed on a traditional drt setup, just a rope, saddle and a tautline? I have never even considered a double fishermans to tie into a saddle?
Do you climb for a living, as a side job or just for fun?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Carburetorless said:


> Without picks it didn't happen. Without a rope it doesn't count.
> 
> Well anyway,
> 
> I did some Ddrt climbing(on a rope).
> 
> I tied into my saddle with a double fisherman's and tied a blakes with the tail.
> 
> I didn't have a pulley to advance my knot, so I place a climheist on my up rope and hooked it into a biner which I place under my knot, then I used my double foot loop the same way I do when climbing SRT. That worked pretty good, it was easy to move up, and the biner advanced the knot real well.
> 
> Only thing I didn't like about it is that I wasn't getting as much return for my effort as I would have like too, but did manage to climb to around 35' or 40' that way.
> 
> All in all it didn't take that much longer to get up there, it did force me to use muscles that I don't normally use that much when climbing, but I think it's a good way to climb.
> 
> One thing I really liked about it is the fact that I feel a lot more sucure climbing on a double line, there's not any bounce like there is on a long SRT climb, plus having two lines connected to me, and knowing there is only half the force on the TIP makes me feel pretty good about it.
> 
> One problem I noticed is that you have to make sure there are no branches inside your loop, else you'll have to tie in with a lanyard and move your climbing loop across the branch.
> 
> Not much trouble on a big spread out tree, but on a tree with a lot of limbs I think it would be a real PITA.



Dude, this is why some call you 'Clueless', ug.
Do you read what you post?
Jeff


----------



## Carburetorless

Toddppm said:


> Man you really make things hard on yourself with your climbing configurations??? Have you ever climbed on a traditional drt setup, just a rope, saddle and a tautline? I have never even considered a double fishermans to tie into a saddle?



I tried foot-locking, but that was way too much effort.

I considered using the double fisherman's and it worked just fine.

What's your problem with it?



> Do you climb for a living, as a side job or just for fun?



All of the above. 

####, I'll even climb for gear.


----------



## Carburetorless

jefflovstrom said:


> Dude, this is why some call you 'Clueless', ug.
> Do you read what you post?
> Jeff



Yes I proof read just about everything I write.

I can't say I understand anything you say though.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Carburetorless said:


> Yes I proof read just about everything I write.
> 
> I can't say I understand anything you say though.



I am not trying to be a ####, but I think you should stay in Bootboy's thread,, I dont need no more people mad at me. I think I am pretty concise on what I say, maybe you did not go to High School, I dont know, but I would think of you as a better person if you quit acting like you know somethimg.
Jeff:msp_smile:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Carburetorless said:


> I tried foot-locking,.



What kind of footwear were you wearing?
eff :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Tree Pig

jefflovstrom said:


> What kind of footwear were you wearing?
> eff :msp_rolleyes:



bowling shoes... they go well on wood.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Tree Pig said:


> bowling shoes... they go well on wood.



Ha Ha, :hmm3grin2orange:
Jeff


----------



## Carburetorless

jefflovstrom said:


> I am not trying to be a ####, but I think you should stay in Bootboy's thread,, I dont need no more people mad at me. I think I am pretty concise on what I say, maybe you did not go to High School, I dont know, but I would think of you as a better person if you quit acting like you know somethimg.
> Jeff:msp_smile:



Your mother would be real proud of you talking that way Jeff, she always wanted a girl.

Geeeee, like I know something? What the hell does that even mean?


----------



## Carburetorless

jefflovstrom said:


> What kind of footwear were you wearing?
> eff :msp_rolleyes:



Shoes. lol

I tried it in some Timberlands, but they have too much heel on them so the rope wanted to slip through.

Then I tried it in some Rockies that have almost no heel at all and a real soft sole, and that worked pretty good.

I didn't have the klemheist or the biner to advance the knot on there either BTW, so I had to advance the knot by hand.

The Rockies aren't the best shoe for it I'm sure, maybe a shoe with a rough surface on top and a rough sole to grip the rope better, and with more support in it's design so that the rope doesn't squeeze your foot so much, then it would be easier to climb that way. A different rope would probably make some difference too.


----------



## Carburetorless

Tree Pig said:


> bowling shoes... they go well on wood.



How are those bowling shoes working out there..... Tree Pig?


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

Carb, I think you missed Jeff's point If you hang X from a point it still wieghs x not half of x and if it is a closed DRT over a natural crotch you have the wieght of x on both sides there fore you have 2x on the TIP, I suck at math with letters but you probably can get my over complicated example, think of it as if you are rigging yourself, the TIP of your block is going to carry a load of aproxamatly 2 times the load on the line,
Rope and Pulley Systems-segment 1 - Pulley Basics & the Pulley Principle.pds.m2ts - YouTube
Paul


----------



## capetrees

jefflovstrom said:


> I am not trying to be a ####, but I think you should stay in Bootboy's thread,, I dont need no more people mad at me. I think I am pretty concise on what I say, maybe you did not go to High School, I dont know, but I would think of you as a better person if you quit acting like you know somethimg.
> Jeff:msp_smile:



The reason "bootboy" opened this thread is to get away from the like of all you "pros". in the past, an entire thread was devoted to what makes a person a pro and obviously it didn't come to any conclusions other than you have to be an arrogant know it all. 

So now that "bootboy" has taken all of us novice part-timers to a different thread, the "pros" follow us. Do us "unprofessionals" a favor and offer insight and help as opposed to BS when you see it as opposed to wiseass side comments. Mayeb someday we can all be "pros" like you.

Back on topic, just finished a 60' locust, 24" DBH in very close quarters, over a deck with an aluminum gazebo attached, old growth plantings below, neighbors roof and fences around it and it all came down without a scratch on anything, stump ground out and paid. All that from a part timer with nothing but one groundie, one rope, spurs/saddle/flipline/saw and knowledge. But hey, I don't count because I'm part time.


----------



## Toddppm

Carburetorless said:


> I tried foot-locking, but that was way too much effort.
> 
> I considered using the double fisherman's and it worked just fine.
> 
> What's your problem with it?
> 
> 
> 
> All of the above.
> 
> ####, I'll even climb for gear.



Just curious. You've probably used 10 times more different setups than I have, what was that carabiner knot you said you were using when you first came on here? 
I mean, you have the climbers book and it shows exactly what most climbers use and you're funkin up the works using weird setups. Good to expermient though, just be careful. #### I learned on a 1 over 2 tautline and have just recently used a blakes for a job for more than a couple minutes:msp_w00t:


----------



## Carburetorless

ROPECLIMBER said:


> If you hang X from a point it still wieghs x not half of x and if it is a closed DRT over a natural crotch you have the wieght of x on both sides there fore you have 2x on the TIP,



No #### Sherrlock?



> you probably can get my over complicated example



No I don't, because you're trying to tell me something I already know, what really escapes me is what makes you think I didn't know it.

Are you getting a different version of my post or what???????????


----------



## Carburetorless

Toddppm said:


> Just curious. You've probably used 10 times more different setups than I have, what was that carabiner knot you said you were using when you first came on here?
> I mean, you have the climbers book and it shows exactly what most climbers use and you're funkin up the works using weird setups. Good to expermient though, just be careful. #### I learned on a 1 over 2 tautline and have just recently used a blakes for a job for more than a couple minutes:msp_w00t:



Not sure which one you're talking about.

Maybe one of these...


Klemheist
Bachman
Autoblock
Knut

I've used them all to tie my footloops to the rope, I like the knut best, cause it holds better and releases well without locking up.


----------



## Toddppm

The bachman Bachmann Knot -- Definition of Climbing Words that's the one. Had never heard of it before. A biner that big has to cost about as much as an ascender?


----------



## bootboy

When using a Bachman, you can't weight the carabiner or the knot won't grip. Only use the biner to advance it. The cord must take the weight in order for the knot to work properly.


----------



## ddhlakebound

Carburetorless said:


> No #### Sherrlock?
> 
> No I don't, because you're trying to tell me something I already know, what really escapes me is what makes you think I didn't know it.
> 
> Are you getting a different version of my post or what???????????



Ummmm Duh..........

It's because that's what you said. 



Clueless Carbie said:


> One thing I really liked about it is the fact that I feel a lot more sucure climbing on a double line, there's not any bounce like there is on a long SRT climb, plus having two lines connected to me, and knowing there is only half the force on the TIP makes me feel pretty good about it.


----------



## jefflovstrom

capetrees said:


> The reason "bootboy" opened this thread is to get away from the like of all you "pros". in the past, an entire thread was devoted to what makes a person a pro and obviously it didn't come to any conclusions other than you have to be an arrogant know it all. .



I got no beef with you Cape, your pics in the pic thread are cool, but I think Bootboy would accept and maybe welcome pro's visiting his thread. I know I like to hear what is going on and I want his thread to continue and actually grow with wisdom from the pro's with no bashing. 
So, are you saying that no pro should be allowed to respond to his thread?
Never mind, I do what I want!
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Carburetorless

Toddppm said:


> The bachman Bachmann Knot -- Definition of Climbing Words that's the one. Had never heard of it before. A biner that big has to cost about as much as an ascender?



You don't need a very big biner, just big enough to hold your weight will do fine. Two biners if you want to attach a good set of foot loops to the chord. I use the leg straps from a climbing harness. 

About $15 biners will do the trick.

But someone might still want to buy ascenders to use instead, if they don't mind having their rope chewed to hell.


----------



## Carburetorless

bootboy said:


> When using a Bachman, you can't weight the carabiner or the knot won't grip. Only use the biner to advance it. The cord must take the weight in order for the knot to work properly.



You weight both the chord and the biner, since the cord is attached to the biner, but you could just weight the biner as in using it like a handle, the only thing that will release it is pull up on it, that loosens the grip on the rope.

I should remind you, you can wait the biner it's self like a handle as along as you have weight on the chord too, because it's the weight on the chord that locks the bachman onto the rope, so as long as you weight the chord the biner it's self can used like a handle.


----------



## Carburetorless

ddhlakebound said:


> Ummmm Duh..........
> 
> It's because that's what you said.



You're taking what I said _OUT OF CONTEXT_.

When I said there's only half the force on the tip I meant there's only half the force on the tip as there would be if I were climbing SRT which is the way I usually climb.

I'll go back and edit it if that would make you feel better.


----------



## bootboy

jefflovstrom said:


> I got no beef with you Cape, your pics in the pic thread are cool, but I think Bootboy would accept and maybe welcome pro's visiting his thread....:



Only if they have productive things to contribute and can avoid arguing...


----------



## Toddppm

Carburetorless said:


> You don't need a very big biner, just big enough to hold your weight will do fine. Two biners if you want to attach a good set of foot loops to the chord. I use the leg straps from a climbing harness.
> 
> About $15 biners will do the trick.
> 
> But someone might still want to buy ascenders to use instead, if they don't mind having their rope chewed to hell.



From the pic I thought it looked like a huge biner being used as a handle. Not that I'll be trying that anytime soon though....haven't had ascenders chew up my ropes yet, at least not any worse than using the ropes for normal work.


I missed the half the force on the tie in point the first time, that would only be if your tying off at the base of the tree climbing srt not choking it to the limb.


----------



## Carburetorless

Toddppm said:


> From the pic I thought it looked like a huge biner being used as a handle. Not that I'll be trying that anytime soon though....haven't had ascenders chew up my ropes yet, at least not any worse than using the ropes for normal work.



That's a Big Dan style biner, the shape helps prevent cross loading when using it with a climbing hitch.




> I missed the half the force on the tie in point the first time, that would only be if your tying off at the base of the tree climbing srt not choking it to the limb.



Yes, if you tie off to anything other than yourself at a high angle, as when you tie to the base of the tree you double the load on the tip. The load decreases as the angle decreases though. I sometimes take advantage of the angles to get to the very tip ends of branches, by running my single line through a crotch way on on the end of the branch and climbing straight up to the tip to work the ends.


----------



## capetrees

bootboy said:


> Only if they have productive things to contribute and can avoid arguing...



+1 

Thats why I come in here, to get advice on topics that I don't understand or have questions about. 

Just the other day, I began sharpening my own chains. Never did it before and asked in the chainsaw forum some questions. The information passed on to me from those with lots more knowledge than me was awesome and everything worked out great. 

Bashing each other and threatening each other and tearing each other down for making mistakes or not having all the answers is just wrong. Nobody was born with all the answers and we've all become smarter by watching others fail and learning from them, realizing it could have been us or will be us if we don't learn from others.

BTW Jeff, I don't have pics anywhere in here. I don't know how to post them.


----------



## Youngbuck20

today was pretty much a joke, i work for a municipality and me and another guy were in the crane truck today. the only jobs we do are jobs that people call in, we dont see a dead elm and take it down because its a good idea. anyways, we show up to this persons house with the crane, well...there sits a handful of very dead and old spruce twigs and a branch about 15 feet long and 4" in diameter at the big end.... just shook my head and threw it in the truck. unreal what people will call in. had a few other jobs that needed the crane, a huge sugar maple, pushin 5' diameter at the base. cant believe the power of that crane, makes life easy.


----------



## capetrees

Cleared a hill a while back of all the small trees, oak mostly to allow sun down to the house and surrounding yard. Went back Saturday to clear the remaining underbrush with a Gravely. What a fight! Steep damp hill made for a 6 hour wrestling match. Even worse, I get home tonight and realize I've got poison ivy all over my upper thighs and junk. Very slow next couple of days for me.


----------



## Youngbuck20

pics to prove.....ya i believe ya. that sucks. get a pretty lady to rub some calamine lotion on ya!


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

Carburetorless said:


> Without picks it didn't happen. Without a rope it doesn't count.
> 
> Well anyway,
> 
> I did some Ddrt climbing(on a rope).
> 
> I tied into my saddle with a double fisherman's and tied a blakes with the tail.
> 
> I didn't have a pulley to advance my knot, so I placed a klemheist on my up rope and hooked it into a biner which I place under my knot, then I used my double foot loop the same way I do when climbing SRT. That worked pretty good, it was easy to move up, and the biner advanced the knot real well.
> 
> Only thing I didn't like about it is that I wasn't getting as much return for my effort as I would have like too, but did manage to climb to around 35' or 40' that way.
> 
> All in all it didn't take that much longer to get up there, it did force me to use muscles that I don't normally use that much when climbing, but I think it's a good way to climb.
> 
> One thing I really liked about it is the fact that I feel a lot more sucure climbing on a double line, there's not any bounce like there is on a long SRT climb, plus having two lines connected to me, and knowing there is only half the force on the TIP(I usually climb SRT, which puts twice the force on the tip as DdRT) makes me feel pretty good about it.
> 
> One problem I noticed is that you have to make sure there are no branches inside your loop, else you'll have to tie in with a lanyard and move your climbing loop across the branch.
> 
> Not much trouble on a big spread out tree, but on a tree with a lot of limbs I think it would be a real PITA.



*"and knowing there is only half the force on the TIP(I usually climb SRT,which puts twice the force on the tip as DdRt)"*
*SHERLOCK HUH
THIS WAS QUOTED FROM YOUR POST AND IS ALL WRONG THIS IS WHY I POSTED SO SOME ONE ELSE WOULD NOT THINK YOU YOUR POST WAS CORRECT IF YOU PRE READ YOUR POST YOU MISSED THIS, OR YOU HAD IT BACKWARDS IN YOUR HEAD,*
Paul


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

Carburetorless said:


> You're taking what I said _OUT OF CONTEXT_.
> 
> When I said there's only half the force on the tip I meant there's only half the force on the tip as there would be if I were climbing SRT which is the way I usually climb.
> 
> I'll go back and edit it if that would make you feel better.



Still wrong, if your SRT is secured at base of tree the force at TIP is same as DRT, if you ran a running bowline up on SRT then SRT would have your wieght X one , otherwise both techniques have approx. double your wieght at TIP, wish I could draw you a picture, I am not trying to argue, just don't want some one to get this backwards then pull the TIP out of a tree and on the way down say D##n Carb, heeee MMUUUUST BE dislex Splat.
Paul


----------



## bootboy

Yesterday I ground a 60" stump and all the big roots that sat above grade. Took me 5 hours running the grinder nonstop. About 3 times as long as I thought I would


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

bootboy said:


> Yesterday I ground a 60" stump and all the big roots that sat above grade. Took me 5 hours running the grinder nonstop. About 3 times as long as I thought I would



You know the rules, pics or it didnt happen...lol


----------



## alonfn4

Prunned a 75' spruce tree in an urban area then went home and put in a big order to Sherrill Tree. Just to let everyone know baileys has the Vertex and Alveo helmets on sale for $92 and Sherrill Tree will price match them with there 150% gaurentee It came to $82 the petzl Am'D. Triact. And Williams Tri were also $14 and $15 and once price matched they came to $11 and $12. I was able to save quite a bit of money check it out they will always help you out at sherrill tree to get the best price.


----------



## bootboy

woodsman44 said:


> You know the rules, pics or it didnt happen...lol



This is the stump before I flush cut it. Thats my ms460 with a 30" bar. By the time it was at ground level it was more than 60" across including some of the root buttresses. Hard to tell in this pic but I had to rake through 6" of duff all over to get close to grade.


----------



## tree md

bootboy said:


> This is the stump before I flush cut it. Thats my ms460 with a 30" bar. By the time it was at ground level it was more than 60" across including some of the root buttresses. Hard to tell in this pic but I had to rake through 6" of duff all over to get close to grade.



Nice saw.

30" bar is what I used to run on my 044 for the big stuff. I swap it out with the 36" bar and use it on my 660 now.

So now you need to find you a nice big job to finance a 660 for yourself


----------



## bootboy

This should work for now


----------



## Youngbuck20

thats one horny @$$ saw! today i want to shoot myself or someone else. I stumped allllllllll f'in day. they are widening a private road so they want all the stumps out so when they rip them out the roots dont destroy the whole road. so all along the side of this road where there used to be many many many many many trees, is stumps that need to be smashed into oblivion. back again tomorrow.


----------



## Carburetorless

ROPECLIMBER said:


> Still wrong, if your SRT is secured at base of tree the force at TIP is same as DRT, if you ran a running bowline up on SRT then SRT would have your wieght X one , otherwise both techniques have approx. double your wieght at TIP, wish I could draw you a picture, I am not trying to argue, just don't want some one to get this backwards then pull the TIP out of a tree and on the way down say D##n Carb, heeee MMUUUUST BE dislex Splat.
> Paul



I wish you knew what you were talking about, that way you wouldn't be trolling up this post with your nonsense.

DRT each side of the rope holds HALF your weight, the TIP holds your weight * 1.

SRT your rope is connected to you, if you have the rope over a single crotch and tied to the base of the tree each side of the rope has your weight * 1, your weight * 2 sides of the rope = 2 * your weight on the TIP.

If you have the rope through multiple crotches the weight rests partially on each crotch, some may have more some may have less depending on the angles.

There, now you have something post in your blog. TROLL


----------



## Customcuts

bootboy said:


> Yesterday I ground a 60" stump and all the big roots that sat above grade. Took me 5 hours running the grinder nonstop. About 3 times as long as I thought I would



I hate it when that happens!, but love it when it takes a lot less time than expected. Like with stumps that have been sitting for years some are hard and petrified and some turn to dust. Had one that turned to dust last friday , it took me 35 min total from the time I got out of the truck until I loaded the grinder back on the trailer. I'll post pic in a min.


----------



## Customcuts

*Old stump been sitting for over 5 yrs*

View attachment 238432
View attachment 238434


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

Carburetorless said:


> I wish you knew what you were talking about, that way you wouldn't be trolling up this post with your nonsense.
> 
> DRT each side of the rope holds HALF your weight, the TIP holds your weight * 1.
> 
> SRT your rope is connected to you, if you have the rope over a single crotch and tied to the base of the tree each side of the rope has your weight * 1, your weight * 2 sides of the rope = 2 * your weight on the TIP.
> 
> If you have the rope through multiple crotches the weight rests partially on each crotch, some may have more some may have less depending on the angles.
> 
> There, now you have something post in your blog. TROLL



Carb,
You got SRT right,Asumming you are anchored at base of tree load over supporting branch is aprox 2x your wieght , minus any friction of rope on bark. 
DRT is the same, one side of your rope holds your wieght in full, and the other side of your rope holds your wieght in full, minus any friction over the TIP, asumming loss less, then it would also be a load of 2x you at TIP,
In order to get a 2:1 system you would have to have 2 TIP, DRT is still 1:1 plus or minus friction depending which side you are wieghing, some one help me here. or is this like grinding petrified wood. I am only trying to be helpful, but you think you know every thing, You argue with every one on here and you call me a Troll, my full ID, addy, phon#,etc can be accessed by the ISA Cert # plainly and proudly posted on my Signature, Trolls Hide under bridges in ristriction plates of your mind, Neg rep sent, just being wrong,you have to resort to child hood name calling, 
You oboviously did not watch the video I posted, here is the next Video on 1:1 redirect 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxvepNjDEdI&feature=channel&list=UL
and this one comparing 1:1 to 2:1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9Ai0bwyu40&feature=autoplay&list=ULuxvepNjDEdI&playnext=1 
Paul


----------



## sgreanbeans

*Pot calling the kettle black*

Carb, again you ask, you get a answer, you argue with someone that is trying to help you, who clearly knows more than you, then you call them a troll. That is comical. Quit, or no one, with any real knowledge, will help you at all.


----------



## Carburetorless

ROPECLIMBER said:


> Carb,
> You got SRT right,Asumming you are anchored at base of tree load over supporting branch is aprox 2x your wieght , minus any friction of rope on bark.
> DRT is the same, one side of your rope holds your wieght in full, and the other side of your rope holds your wieght in full, minus any friction over the TIP, asumming loss less, then it would also be a load of 2x you at TIP,
> In order to get a 2:1 system you would have to have 2 TIP, DRT is still 1:1 plus or minus friction depending which side you are wieghing, some one help me here. or is this like grinding petrified wood. I am only trying to be helpful, but you think you know every thing, You argue with every one on here and you call me a Troll, my full ID, addy, phon#,etc can be accessed by the ISA Cert # plainly and proudly posted on my Signature, Trolls Hide under bridges in ristriction plates of your mind, Neg rep sent, just being wrong,you have to resort to child hood name calling,
> You oboviously did not watch the video I posted, here is the next Video on 1:1 redirect
> Rope and Pulley Systems: Segment 2 - The 1:1 Redirect and 2:1 Force Multiplication pds.m2ts - YouTube
> and this one comparing 1:1 to 2:1 Rope and Pulley Systems: Segment 3- How Mechanical Advantage Affects Force & Motion.pds.m2ts - YouTube
> Paul



Sorry I can't do YouTube on dialup

Anyway,

The only way you could possibly have 2X your weight on the TIP with a double rope system is to have 2 ropes rigged SRT style(both ropes secured at the base of the tree), if it's one rope over the limb with both ends connected to your harness then you only have 1X your weight on the TIP.

The TIP carries the force applied to each leg of the rope.

With both ends of the rope connected to your harness each leg carries 1/2 your weight, therefor 1/2 your weight * 2 legs of rope = 1X your weight on the TIP.

With one end connected to your harness and one end anchored at the base of the tree each leg carries 1X your weight, therefor 1X your weight * 2 legs of rope = 2X your weight on the TIP.

I can explain it in plain English; Why can't you explain it without YouTube???

Can you draw a picture? Seriously, just draw a picture in Paint or something, convert it to a JPEG and post it here.

Or better yet, post it in a new thread so BootBoy doesn't get upset that we're hijacking his thread.


----------



## Toddppm

I got to agree here, you can put 10 ropes but if they're all connected at the same point on both ends 100 lbs puts a 100 lbs at the tip.


----------



## ddhlakebound

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

*Moved DRT load at TIP*

Ok Sorry BOOT, for all the back and forth, on a pretty cool tread,
http://www.arboristsite.com/arborist-101/195525-11.htm#post3658990
Paul


----------



## Customcuts

*Leaning hackberry*

Had a leaning hackberry today, wasn't a big tree but it was leaning right over a shed and fence as well as a row of red tips. I secured it to 2 opposing trees with a come-a-long and a 2 inch ratchet strap while I entered the canopy with a ladder then pieced it down. Had to.cut n Chuck the main stem down in 18 inch sections to avoid any property damage. The H.O. stood on her porch and watched us the WHOLE time! I hate it when they do that. Anyways I had to redirect my lowering line to a neighboring tree where my lowering device was mounted. Lowering device had to be mounted behind a fence in a common area. Kind of a PITA. After that we trimmed a couple more trees with over hanging limbs then called it a day. Best part was that I told the customer I would have to Bill them afterwards to give them an accurate price. I try to do that on all jobs like that. This way I don't underestimate the job. Worked out great.:cool2:View attachment 238559
View attachment 238560
View attachment 238561


----------



## Customcuts

ROPECLIMBER said:


> Ok Sorry BOOT, for all the back and forth, on a pretty cool tread,
> http://www.arboristsite.com/arborist-101/195525-11.htm#post3658990
> Paul



I think u guys should just agree to disagree..lol. I'm pretty sure everyone else agrees with u rope as do I. That video you posted sure does help with the explanation of the point you are trying to prove. But I think at this point you are grinding a petrified stump lol... Just sayin. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Carburetorless

Customcuts said:


> Had a leaning hackberry today, wasn't a big tree but it was leaning right over a shed and fence as well as a row of red tips. I secured it to 2 opposing trees with a come-a-long and a 2 inch ratchet strap while I entered the canopy with a ladder then pieced it down.



Is that common practice to use a ladder? I would have put a rope through a high crotch in one of the other trees and swung over to the leaning tree to work it.

Just saying, cause I've never felt comfortable on a ladder that's in a tree, seems a rope would be safer.



> Had to.cut n Chuck the main stem down in 18 inch sections to avoid any property damage. The H.O. stood on her porch and watched us the WHOLE time! I hate it when they do that.



I love it when they do that. I guess I work better with an audience.


----------



## Customcuts

Carburetorless said:


> Is that common practice to use a ladder? I would have put a rope through a high crotch in one of the other trees and swung over to the leaning tree to work it.
> 
> Just saying, cause I've never felt comfortable on a ladder that's in a tree, seems a rope would be safer.
> 
> I just used it to get into the canopy then tied in. I did use it to cut n Chuck about 3 pieces tho after the top had all been removed. I tied the ladder to the tree to keep it from moving. And there was too much brush to get a tip in another tree and swing out, not to mention the nearest tree was atleast ten feet away. Trust me even tho I had my ladder tied and myself tied to the tree I didn't feel very comfortable even tho I knew it wouldn't fall. It was just a PITA. Atleast it wasn't big heavy wood. That would have really sucked
> 
> I love it when they do that. I guess I work better with an audience.



I don't mind if they watch for a.little while, but this was a retired lady with nothing better to do. So she stayed out there the WHOLE time..lol


----------



## Customcuts

Hackberry leaner - YouTube

This was the before view.


----------



## ddhlakebound

Carburetorless said:


> Is that common practice to use a ladder? I would have put a rope through a high crotch in one of the other trees and swung over to the leaning tree to work it.
> 
> Just saying, cause I've never felt comfortable on a ladder that's in a tree, seems a rope would be safer.
> 
> I love it when they do that. I guess I work better with an audience.



I guess this is kind of a weird day.......cause you've said 2 things today that actually make sense. 

but.....you did get this one wrong....



Carbie said:


> Anyway,
> 
> The only way you could possibly have 2X your weight on the TIP with a double rope system is to have 2 ropes rigged SRT style(both ropes secured at the base of the tree), if it's one rope over the limb with both ends connected to your harness then you only have 1X your weight on the TIP.



Can you figure out how?

----------

I like the audience too.....it's even a bit more fun when people from several houses around drag their lawn chairs out to a good spot to watch from. But you know it's just like nascar........they're just watchin cause they don't want to miss the crash.


----------



## Customcuts

ddhlakebound said:


> I like the audience too.....it's even a bit more fun when people from several houses around drag their lawn chairs out to a good spot to watch from. But you know it's just like nascar........they're just watchin cause they don't want to miss the crash.




So true.


----------



## Carburetorless

ddhlakebound said:


> I guess this is kind of a weird day.......cause you've said 2 things today that actually make sense.
> 
> but.....you did get this one wrong....
> 
> 
> 
> Can you figure out how?



Because 2 ropes rigged SRT would be redundant, you'd have to footlock up the ropes, your hitch would hang up pretty bad, and it's probably not the only way to put 2X the load on the TIP in a double rope system. 

Oh and I called Ropeclimber a TROLL, when he actually had only been confused by something he saw on YouTube.


----------



## Customcuts

Oh and I called Customcuts a TROLL, when he actually had only been confused by something he saw on YouTube.[/QUOTE]

So that makes me a troll huh.. lol


----------



## Carburetorless

Customcuts said:


> Oh and I called Customcuts a TROLL, when he actually had only been confused by something he saw on YouTube.





> So that makes me a troll huh.. lol



I meant Ropeclimber.


----------



## ddhlakebound

Carburetorless said:


> Because 2 ropes rigged SRT would be redundant, you'd have to footlock up the ropes, your hitch would hang up pretty bad, and it's probably not the only way to put 2X the load on the TIP in a double rope system.
> 
> Oh and I called Ropeclimber a TROLL, when he actually had only been confused by something he saw on YouTube.



You've called me worse than a troll before, but calling others names hasn't kept you from being "confused" about all the stuff you've been incorrect about before. I've been wrong once or twice on this board myself. It happens. 

FYI......there is gear to ascend Dbrt (not ddrt), so you wouldn't necessarily have to footlock. Dbrt is a 1:1 which only loads the tip 1x and is removable from the ground w/ no extra "pull down" lines. But that's not what I'm talking about. 

I'm talking about climbing on a Ddrt system, AND having your tip loaded 2x. How? and Why?


----------



## Carburetorless

ddhlakebound said:


> You've called me worse than a troll before, but calling others names hasn't kept you from being "confused" about all the stuff you've been incorrect about before. I've been wrong once or twice on this board myself. It happens.
> 
> FYI......there is gear to ascend Dbrt (not ddrt), so you wouldn't necessarily have to footlock. Dbrt is a 1:1 which only loads the tip 1x and is removable from the ground w/ no extra "pull down" lines. But that's not what I'm talking about.



Yeah I've seen those double ascenders. 

Dbrt would load the tip 1x if you use a recoverable anchor, or running bowline sinched up to the limb, but if you tied off at the base you still get 2x on the tip if it's a single crotch situation.



> I'm talking about climbing on a Ddrt system, AND having your tip loaded 2x. How? and Why?



You'd have to take Ropeclimber up the rope with you.

And I have no idea why you'd want to do that. opcorn:


----------



## ddhlakebound

Carburetorless said:


> Yeah I've seen those double ascenders.
> 
> Dbrt would load the tip 1x if you use a recoverable anchor, or running bowline sinched up to the limb, but if you tied off at the base you still get 2x on the tip if it's a single crotch situation.



Dbrt IS a recoverable anchor, and a running bowline cinched to a limb is very much SRT, not Dbrt......but if you tied a Dbrt system off at the base, you still only get 1x loading on the tip.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

ddhlakebound said:


> You've called me worse than a troll before, but calling others names hasn't kept you from being "confused" about all the stuff you've been incorrect about before. I've been wrong once or twice on this board myself. It happens.
> 
> FYI......there is gear to ascend Dbrt (not ddrt), so you wouldn't necessarily have to footlock. Dbrt is a 1:1 which only loads the tip 1x and is removable from the ground w/ no extra "pull down" lines. But that's not what I'm talking about.
> 
> I'm talking about climbing on a Ddrt system, AND having your tip loaded 2x. How? and Why?



I am bad with abriviations DRT Dbrt ? Ddrt?
but I would guess when double crotching, or transversing, ???
Oh and I hate ladders too, use one very seldom, besides a 6 foot leaning in the crotch, or to go up to blow off roof, 
Paul,


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

Oooh I know DdRT on a SRT like over the crown of a palm, SRT anchored back to base then over the limb, and seperate DRT system off of the SRT, would give you 3x load, 
Crab, lol you still mad cause I got trigger happy on the neg rep, lol oh look I am dislexic too,
Paul


----------



## ddhlakebound

ROPECLIMBER said:


> I am bad with abriviations DRT Dbrt ? Ddrt?
> but I would guess when double crotching, or transversing, ???



Ddrt = doubled rope technique...dynamic system with both legs loaded and moving
Dbrt = double rope technique...static system with both legs loaded but not moving
Srt = single rope technique... static system with 1 leg (cinched) or 2 (ground tied), legs don't move


and.....

nope, it's really simple....has it's uses and advantages, but doubles your loading with a ddrt system.


----------



## ddhlakebound

ROPECLIMBER said:


> Oooh I know DBRT on a SRT like over the crown of a palm, SRT anchored back to base then over the limb, and seperate DRT system off of the SRT, would give you 3x load,
> Paul



Pretty much.....but it's ddrt on srt, and it's 2x loading. (1x loading on the ddrt leg + 1x loading on the anchor leg)

The easy description is an adjustable false crotch. Super easy to have your lifeline isolated, and the climber can be "rescued" from the ground easily if you anchor to a porty or bollard.


----------



## jefflovstrom

This is getting to be a pretty funny thread. 
Jeff


----------



## Carburetorless

ddhlakebound said:


> Dbrt IS a recoverable anchor, and a running bowline cinched to a limb is very much SRT, not Dbrt



Well technically yes, although I've never heard of Dbrt anywhere until now, but you could climb two ropes that were anchored to the base of the tree, or two rope cinched up to the limb, if it's two ropes it's similar to SRT, but it's still two ropes.




> ......but if you tied a Dbrt system off at the base, you still only get 1x loading on the tip.



No you wouldn't, if you tied two ropes off at the base of the tree you still have 2x loading on the tip, the only difference would that you have 4 legs of rope with each leg carrying 1/2 your weight. 1/2 YW * 4 legs of rope = 2x your weight on the TIP.

The math don't lie bro.


----------



## Carburetorless

ROPECLIMBER said:


> Oooh I know DdRT on a SRT like over the crown of a palm, SRT anchored back to base then over the limb, and seperate DRT system off of the SRT, would give you 3x load,
> Crab, lol you still mad cause I got trigger happy on the neg rep, lol oh look I am dislexic too,
> Paul



What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Carburetorless

jefflovstrom said:


> This is getting to be a pretty funny thread.
> Jeff



This getting to be a troll infested thread is what it's getting to be; Do you enjoy that sort of thing Jeff?


----------



## ddhlakebound

Carburetorless said:


> Well technically yes, although I've never heard of Dbrt anywhere until now, but you could climb two ropes that were anchored to the base of the tree, or two rope cinched up to the limb, if it's two ropes it's similar to SRT, but it's still two ropes.
> 
> No you wouldn't, if you tied two ropes off at the base of the tree you still have 2x loading on the tip, the only difference would that you have 4 legs of rope with each leg carrying 1/2 your weight. 1/2 YW * 4 legs of rope = 2x your weight on the TIP.
> 
> The math don't lie bro.



You've never heard of it before today, you don't understand how it works, but you still want to define what the loading must be? Is that right?

Dbrt is one rope hung over a tip, with both legs going to the ground parallel, both legs being loaded equally, and the ends hanging free. It doesn't matter if you tie it off or not, and if you do it doesn't change the tip loading. Just be sure load both legs, and not one leg individually.


----------



## jefflovstrom

, @ carbless,Actually, yeah.
I am very old school. Never left my taut-line- :msp_scared:, Went into management about 11 years ago after 28 years climbing. My first saddle was a ' Bowline on a Bight', 
I climbed for my current job for two years to get their respect. 
Anyway, this is a fun thread to read because it is a simple answer.
Jeff :msp_wink:


----------



## ddhlakebound

Carburetorless said:


> This getting to be a troll infested thread is what it's getting to be; Do you enjoy that sort of thing Jeff?


You could at least come out from under the bridge to complain about troll infestation. 

Hello Pot? Kettle calling........


----------



## Carburetorless

ddhlakebound said:


> You've never heard of it before today, you don't understand how it works, but you still want to define what the loading must be? Is that right?



I've never heard it called Dbrt.



> Dbrt is one rope hung over a tip, with both legs going to the ground parallel, both legs being loaded equally, and the ends hanging free. It doesn't matter if you tie it off or not, and if you do it doesn't change the tip loading. Just be sure load both legs, and not one leg individually.



That's what I've always called DdRT, cause it's a rope doubled over a limb and both ends tied to your saddle in some fashion.


----------



## Carburetorless

jefflovstrom said:


> , @ carbless,Actually, yeah.
> I am very old school. Never left my taut-line- :msp_scared:, Went into management about 11 years ago after 28 years climbing. My first saddle was a ' Bowline on a Bight',
> I climbed for my current job for two years to get their respect.
> Anyway, this is a fun thread to read because it is a simple answer.
> Jeff :msp_wink:



Lol, my first saddle was a Swiss seat tied from a length of rope with a biner clipped into it.

A Bowline on bight, that's what a buddy of mine was ridding when his hitch slipped and he free feel for about 14'.

A simple answer yes, but what was the question?


----------



## ddhlakebound

Carburetorless said:


> I've never heard it called Dbrt.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I've always called DdRT, cause it's a rope doubled over a limb and both ends tied to your saddle in some fashion.



Read again Carbie, 

ddrt = dynamic

dbrt = static - you're not tied to either end of the rope.


----------



## Carburetorless

ddhlakebound said:


> Read again Carbie,
> 
> ddrt = dynamic
> 
> dbrt = static - you're not tied to either end of the rope.



Ahhh, O.K. That would be unsecured footlocking, unless you have really strong arms like me and can just pull yer self up the rope with yer bare hands.

Oh and BTW that would only put 1x your weight on the TIP, at least until you fall and break your frickin neck.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

Carburetorless said:


> What the hell are you talking about?



DDH could make out what I ment,as he said it is a SRT used as an adustable false crotch, for a DDRT to hang from, one x load at anchor leg of SRT and one x load on the DRT side, of TIP and while we are calling each other colors, I respectfully moved this topic to a rope based thread, and you brought it back over here in a production based thread, 
Paul


----------



## jefflovstrom

Good stuff! 
Jeff


----------



## Carburetorless

ROPECLIMBER said:


> DDH could make out what I ment,as he said it is a SRT used as an adustable false crotch, for a DDRT to hang from, one x load at anchor leg of SRT and one x load on the DRT side, of TIP and while we are calling each other colors, I respectfully moved this topic to a rope based thread, and you brought it back over here in a production based thread,
> Paul



How did you go from confusing MA with TIP loading to flipping SRT's across palm trees; Did you see that on YouTube?

And another thing; Why is it that everyone from Texas sorta looks like George W. Bush?


----------



## Customcuts

I'M WITH JEFF.....


----------



## ddhlakebound

Carburetorless said:


> Ahhh, O.K. That would be unsecured footlocking, unless you have really strong arms like me and can just pull yer self up the rope with yer bare hands.
> 
> Oh and BTW that would only put 1x your weight on the TIP, at least until you fall and break your frickin neck.



Don't worry Carbie, I'm sure a clue will fly by your head someday, and you might even catch it. Ya know those double rope ascenders that you saw? And a prussic will also grip a double rope, until you get too close to the tip.

And I wanna see the video of you barehanding up a rope. Just 20 feet will be plenty. And don't burn your hands coming down.


----------



## Customcuts

*Hijacked*

I believe bootboy's thread has officially been HIJACKED... LOL:msp_angry:

I tried to derail the hijack but failed,,,sorry boot.. :mad2:


----------



## Carburetorless

Customcuts said:


> I believe bootboy's thread has officially been HIJACKED... LOL:msp_angry:
> 
> I tried to derail the hijack but failed,,,sorry boot.. :mad2:



Lol, you tried to derail your own high-jacking.


----------



## Carburetorless

ddhlakebound said:


> Don't worry Carbie, I'm sure a clue will fly by your head someday, and you might even catch it. Ya know those double rope ascenders that you saw? And a prussic will also grip a double rope, until you get too close to the tip.
> 
> And I wanna see the video of you barehanding up a rope. Just 20 feet will be plenty. And don't burn your hands coming down.



I've done it a few times Ddrt. Did once in junior high too on a single rope, all the way up to the I beam in the gym. It was a big fat rope though.

It would be a fast way to climb, if you had someone on the ground pulling the slack for ya. They'd have to keep the rope nice and tight though.


----------



## alonfn4

Lets get back to something that actually Matter so what did you do today I got my new equipment in the mail today. I also started a new post check it out I want to hear from you gentlemen...

:msp_unsure:http://www.arboristsite.com/climbing-rigging-equipment/200558.htm

O and Have a nice day :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## since16

*The Horror!*

This is not about what i did today it happend wednesday. My mom wanted some dead limbs removed from a neighbors tree she was tired of looking at it from her deck. I walked to the corner of the yard got a good look at it figured it couldnt b that hard only 25ft high at the most. Come back a couple days later get up the ladder and i realize there is a problem the bark is rotting just falls off and there is no place to tie in. There was a wind storm a couple years ago and it must have ripped half this tree straight off. Every piece of green was sucker growth tons of it hard not flexible at all. It was so thick w brush i couldnt get my rope up any higher than my arm could reach I think I tied in 7 times to get to the top! I cut out 20-30 dead stubs before I was done took 3 hours. I have had trouble getting up a tree before or getting that last piece of deadwood but I have never felt like a tree was actually assaulting me. But arnt I the lucky one the HO thinks i did such a good job she wants a bid to take it down I told them id get back to them in a week. Might just give them a good price just to watch it come down whos laughing now huh!


----------



## capetrees

So you trimmed out a tree that potentially is coming down? And fought to trim it? Seems like a major waste of time. I'd give a real cheap price just to get revenge on the badass tree. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Ya'll have trees in Nebraska?
Who knew!
Jeff


----------



## Customcuts

Carburetorless said:


> Lol, you tried to derail your own high-jacking.



Ha ha, maybe that came out wrong. I tried changing the subject of the whole srt,ddrt, weight on tip issue. 
But it didn't work, you guys kept talking about it..:mad2:....lol


----------



## Customcuts

capetrees;. I'd give a real cheap price just to get revenge on the badass tree. :greenchainsaw:[/QUOTE said:


> Lol:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::msp_thumbup:


----------



## treeclimber101

I think that this thread is awesome , what makes it awesome is the posters involved , so with that being said I am gonna stay outta of it and just lurk and read ...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Carburetorless

treeclimber101 said:


> I think that this thread is awesome , what makes it awesome is the posters involved , so with that being said I am gonna stay outta of it and just lurk and read ...:hmm3grin2orange:



Wrong! 

You've already broken that pledge by making that statement.


----------



## treeclimber101

Carburetorless said:


> Wrong!
> 
> You've already broken that pledge by making that statement.



I can't say anything without actually posting it , anyway this thread hopefully buries the other one alive kicking and screaming all the way down LOL


----------



## Carburetorless

treeclimber101 said:


> I can't say anything without actually posting it , anyway this thread hopefully buries the other one alive kicking and screaming all the way down LOL



Well anyway,

I practiced putting my throwline over a 80' crotch, then tying a running Bowline around it, and setting my rope up there, then retrieving it with the throwline attached.

Climbed up to the crotch and gave it a pat(actually took two tries cause I didn't trust the bowline, so I went back down, pulled it down to check it and re-tied it with a longer tail and stopper knot that I tied my throwline behind to be sure it didn't slip off the rope). 

It didn't seem very high on the way up because of the canopy around me, but when I got to that high crotch I could see forever, Daaaaammmmnn!


----------



## treeclimber101

Carburetorless said:


> Well anyway,
> 
> I practiced putting my throwline over a 80' crotch, then tying a running Bowline around it, and setting my rope up there, then retrieving it with the throwline attached.
> 
> Climbed up to the crotch and gave it a pat(actually took two tries cause I didn't trust the bowline, so I went back down, pulled it down to check it and re-tied it with a longer tail and stopper knot that I tied my throwline behind to be sure it didn't slip off the rope).
> 
> It didn't seem very high on the way up because of the canopy around me, but when I got to that high crotch I could see forever, Daaaaammmmnn!


that's awesome the first time I got to the crotch I kissed it for like 40 minutes it was quite an accomplishment for me and I was only 13 years old none of my friends believed it until they smelled the sap all over my face and hands ...


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> I can't say anything without actually posting it , anyway this thread hopefully buries the other one alive kicking and screaming all the way down LOL



Are you hanging in the newbie thread to critique or for attention? 
Yeah, the two threads are connected but, let them have their fun!
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Are you hanging in the newbie thread to critique or for attention?
> Yeah, the two threads are connected but, let them have their fun!
> Jeff


variety is the spice of life ...


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> variety is the spice of life ...



Got it!!
Jeff :msp_tongue::msp_tongue:


----------



## Carburetorless

treeclimber101 said:


> variety is the spice of life ...



Texas Pete Hot Sauce is the spice of my choice.


----------



## Carburetorless

*I did a cut test on my Lava RB*

I decided to do a cut test on my Lava Rope Boss. For the test I used a split-tail made from the same rope, and tied a blakes hitch onto the climbing line. 

Hooked into my saddle, I hung just a few inches off the ground. Then I started cutting into the split-tail.

First I cut completely through the sheath all the way around, which exposed the white inner strands, bounced on it real hard, and nothing happened. No sheath slippage or anything.

Then I started cutting into the white strands, there must be two layers of the white strands, because after I cut completely around the white strands the sheath slipped just a little, not much at all but enough to notice while hanging on it, and that uncovered another layer of white strands. I did the same bounce test, and again nothing happened.

So then I cut through the remaining white strands to expose the purple core, the core is 3 strands of purple polyolefin(sp?) . Nothing happened at this point, so I bounced my weight on it, and again nothing happened.

Then I started cutting the purple polyolefin core. I cut one and nothing happened, I cut two and nothing happened, so I started bouncing on the one single strand, again nothing happened.

I was hanging there by only one thin strand of the purple core! I thought for sure the split-tail would break when I got down to just those last 3 strands, but it surprised me.

So then I started cutting into that last purple strand. 1/4 of the way through, nothing happened. 1/2 of the way through, nothing happened, so I bounced on the line, again nothing happened. 

I cut until there was only about 1/5 of the last of the 3 purple strands left, then I bounced on it and it finally snapped.

There's somewhere around 60 strands in Lava rope, with only half of a single strand able to hold my weight when I bounce on it, I impressed, and I feel a lot safer climbing on this stuff.

Oh, and the drop didn't hurt at all.


----------



## no tree to big

treeclimber101 said:


> that's awesome the first time I got to the crotch I kissed it for like 40 minutes it was quite an accomplishment for me and I was only 13 years old none of my friends believed it until they smelled the sap all over my face and hands ...



what kinda crotch you talkin about???


----------



## Carburetorless

no tree to big said:


> what kinda crotch you talkin about???



Lol, I'll bet it was Mary Jane Rottencrotch.


----------



## Customcuts

Maybe it was a "FALSE" crotch!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
Lol


----------



## tree md

I tried to warn that boy about milking bulls...


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

Carburetorless said:


> Well anyway,
> 
> I practiced putting my throwline over a 80' crotch, then tying a running Bowline around it, and setting my rope up there, then retrieving it with the throwline attached.
> 
> Climbed up to the crotch and gave it a pat(actually took two tries cause I didn't trust the bowline, so I went back down, pulled it down to check it and re-tied it with a longer tail and stopper knot that I tied my throwline behind to be sure it didn't slip off the rope).
> 
> It didn't seem very high on the way up because of the canopy around me, but when I got to that high crotch I could see forever, Daaaaammmmnn!



SherrillTree | Tree Gear. Tree People. Professional Tree Care

Snap bowline with Yosemite finish - YouTube


----------



## capetrees

Is the tree pollen (oak & pine) affecting anyone? I swear I got high off it the other day. Working and sweating, breathing hard along with it, we were removing a large group of new growth pines and the pollen in the air was thick as smoke. A while later, for about a half hour, I was dizzy and felt like I hyper-ventalated but hadn't. Can this type of thing happen or was it maybe something else? I can't think of anything else different that day.


----------



## Carburetorless

capetrees said:


> Is the tree pollen (oak & pine) affecting anyone? I swear I got high off it the other day. Working and sweating, breathing hard along with it, we were removing a large group of new growth pines and the pollen in the air was thick as smoke. A while later, for about a half hour, I was dizzy and felt like I hyper-ventalated but hadn't. Can this type of thing happen or was it maybe something else? I can't think of anything else different that day.



Not sure about the pollen affecting you, maybe you're allergic. 

Those pines definitely put off a lot of pollen, I've seen it come off so thick, when the wind blows, it looks like smoke.


----------



## Carburetorless

ROPECLIMBER said:


> SherrillTree | Tree Gear. Tree People. Professional Tree Care
> 
> Snap bowline with Yosemite finish - YouTube



I like the way that Yosemite tie off puts the tail out of the way, seems to let the bowline wrap around the branch better too.


----------



## capetrees

Carburetorless said:


> Not sure about the pollen affecting you, maybe you're allergic.
> 
> Those pines definitely put off a lot of pollen, I've seen it come off so thick, when the wind blows, it looks like smoke.



Not allergic. If I were, I'd be a deadman by now! Rain most of last week and then warm weather popped the pollen all at once, pine, oak, honeysuckle and autumn olive. A little rain today brought some of it to the ground and made yellow mud everywhere.


----------



## since16

*Yes trees*



jefflovstrom said:


> Ya'll have trees in Nebraska?
> Who knew!
> Jeff



We have a lot of trees on the east side but central and west Nebraska is nothing but rolling prairie


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

Capetrees
I try not to do much cedar (mountain juniper) here in feb. when you chip it it blows a yellow cloud and the chunk and duck back blows the cloud so you get dusted If you dont chunk and role just right.It will affixiat you, cleared a lot full of 3-6 inch re-growth about 3 years ago in feb and it layed me up for a couple days,think I built up an imunity to it from the over dose. I used to be allergic to hackberry and pitisporughm too, but over the years of bieng coated in it I built up an amunity to it, 

Oh Carb, some of the rock climbers on You tube posted the bowline with yosemite tie off with about 6-8" tail then tye a double fishermans as a backup but looked bulky, 
Paul


----------



## tree md

Not sure what it is but something here has some kind of narcoleptic effect on me every Spring. Not quite as bad as James but something makes me really lethargic and sleepy while working every Spring. I'm sure it's some type of pollen.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

We didn't have a real spring flush the last two prior years of drought, so this feb-march with all the rain set record pollen levels and my imunity was off gaurd from 2 years of deasert conditions and declining trees, cant remember the cedar pollen levels but they were record level this spring here, then ash, then oak, abril was dry again but have had a couple of good rains in may so far.
Paul


----------



## jefflovstrom

since16 said:


> We have a lot of trees on the east side but central and west Nebraska is nothing but rolling prairie



Ah, the ever elusive Prairius rollefera. Never seen it.
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## sgreanbeans

jefflovstrom said:


> Ah, the ever elusive Prairius rollefera. Never seen it.
> Jeff :msp_tongue:



Uh............yur not missin' much!


----------



## sgreanbeans

ROPECLIMBER said:


> and pitisporughm too,
> Paul



Haven't heard that one in a long time


----------



## Carburetorless

ROPECLIMBER said:


> Capetrees
> I try not to do much cedar (mountain juniper) here in feb. when you chip it it blows a yellow cloud and the chunk and duck back blows the cloud so you get dusted If you dont chunk and role just right.It will affixiat you, cleared a lot full of 3-6 inch re-growth about 3 years ago in feb and it layed me up for a couple days,think I built up an imunity to it from the over dose. I used to be allergic to hackberry and pitisporughm too, but over the years of bieng coated in it I built up an amunity to it,
> 
> Oh Carb, some of the rock climbers on You tube posted the bowline with yosemite tie off with about 6-8" tail then tye a double fishermans as a backup but looked bulky,
> Paul



I kinda like the double fisherman's it stays put better than a figure 8.


----------



## bootboy

Got back from a 5 day trip to Zion NP. Filled my pick up full of chips from one stump. Not even half of it cleaned up yet. And the dump trailer is out on loan to a neighbor right now. Tedious. I get bored and end up toying with the idea of filing all 49 cutters on my 460 from round to square, dangerous. Someone take my file away please...


----------



## bootboy

Bid 2 locusts that are half dead each. Owner offered to rent a dumpster so I didn't have to haul. I won't argue with that. I'll take what I want for firewood and scrap the twiggy stuff.


----------



## Youngbuck20

An oak that had to be pushin 5' DBH fell on hydro lines across the road. We shut the road down with and picked away at it with the very very very disgustingly slow hydro crew. Thank god it wasn't 100 degrees out...... View attachment 239415
View attachment 239416
View attachment 239417


----------



## capetrees

Ran around all weekend meeting new clients and doing odd jobs. Off to work today to finish up some small stuff. Phone's been ringing off the hook lately. Where I am, a lot of seasonal homeowners are here for the weekend for the first time and all want their trees taken care of TODAY. Not gonna happen. 

Guy called looking to get some trees removed. By the time I called he gave it to somone else but explained to me that over the winter, someone had gone onto his property and his neighbors and cut a lot of large pines for what he calls " no reason". I explained to him there is always a reason and I explained to him some ideas. Later, I drove by the property and could tell where the trees were cut and obviously could see why. There was one home that had an oppourtunity to get an ocean view if the trees were cut. Don't know if the police are involved.


----------



## Customcuts

capetrees said:


> Guy called looking to get some trees removed. By the time I called he gave it to somone else but explained to me that over the winter, someone had gone onto his property and his neighbors and cut a lot of large pines for what he calls " no reason". I explained to him there is always a reason and I explained to him some ideas. Later, I drove by the property and could tell where the trees were cut and obviously could see why. There was one home that had an oppourtunity to get an ocean view if the trees were cut don't know if the police are involved
> 
> That's crazy, so u think the neighbors who now have a beautiful view of the ocean are responsible? Sounds like it huh? I would be so pissed! Were the trees cut down completely or just trimmed way back? Either way that's effed up!:msp_mad:


----------



## Youngbuck20

sweat. thats what i did today.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Youngbuck20 said:


> sweat. thats what i did today.



Good for you!
That is what you are supposed to do!
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Good for you!
> That is what you are supposed to do!
> Jeff



Bossman Jeffers!! lol. :msp_tongue:


----------



## Youngbuck20

Its not supposed to be 100 degrees in may!! july august sure but may, thats too much. whatever, i rung my clothes out so they are good to go for tomorrow, the guys are gunna looove me!


----------



## RDAA

I watched about six mexicans take down about a sixty-five foot ash tree across the street from me. The guy spiked up the whole thing no safety gear with his old used up dull chainsaw. I swear it would take five minutes to cut through an eight inch limb as they would use a stroking motion with the saw. The guy just bombed huge limbs of the tree with out any notches or undercuts. He only used back cuts. He would only get half way through then the limb would split and tear. They smashed the hell out of the sidewalk, dropped stuff on the street that wasnt blocked off, even had the end of a limb hit the neighbors house. Their climber just about dropped a limb on their buddies truck as he squealed the tires to get away. I watched them ascend into the tree later using a hardware store rope looped around his foot, over a crotch in the tree and tied off to the bumper of a pickup truck. The same rope was used tied off to a truck that was used to pull about a fourty foot section of the trunk over. I hope I dont have to listen to them saw on the rest of that trunk for hours on end to drop the rest of that thing! There is nothing like doing it yourself right?


----------



## bootboy

Collected pay from 2 big jobs today. Pockets are burnin now. Time to take my girl out for a nice dinner all my bills are paid. Just have to pay my help. Feels good.


----------



## capetrees

Customcuts said:


> capetrees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy called looking to get some trees removed. By the time I called he gave it to somone else but explained to me that over the winter, someone had gone onto his property and his neighbors and cut a lot of large pines for what he calls " no reason". I explained to him there is always a reason and I explained to him some ideas. Later, I drove by the property and could tell where the trees were cut and obviously could see why. There was one home that had an oppourtunity to get an ocean view if the trees were cut don't know if the police are involved
> 
> That's crazy, so u think the neighbors who now have a beautiful view of the ocean are responsible? Sounds like it huh? I would be so pissed! Were the trees cut down completely or just trimmed way back? Either way that's effed up!:msp_mad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took them down completely and left them in the yard for the owners to cleanup. If the cops did just a bit of investigating, they would figure it out easy.
Click to expand...


----------



## Youngbuck20

had my second experience on gaffs today, A LOT better than the first time. im sure it would be even better if they fit me, them and the harness, and if i had a saw lanyard and a lanyard i can adjust lol. white birch beside hydro lines needed to be taken down. hopefully next time goes even better. what are good cheap gaffs for a little dude? had some hand-me-downs.......from 1945 that were as sharp as spoons from 1945, i cant say i liked them.


----------



## echo271

Youngbuck20 said:


> had my second experience on gaffs today, A LOT better than the first time. im sure it would be even better if they fit me, them and the harness, and if i had a saw lanyard and a lanyard i can adjust lol. white birch beside hydro lines needed to be taken down. hopefully next time goes even better. what are good cheap gaffs for a little dude? had some hand-me-downs.......from 1945 that were as sharp as spoons from 1945, i cant say i liked them.



I have a pair of buckingham steel tree gaffs with the L pads I'm a small guy about 140 and I think they're plenty comfortable now that's takin care of. I'm a little jealous of all you guys here in central florida the most exciting thing we done today was trim 1 palm abount 45 foot tall in a down pour of rain not by choice but when I got to the top the bottom of the sky fell out


----------



## Youngbuck20

We are really hurting for rain. Burn bans and wild fires in northern Ontario. They were calling for thunder storms the last 2 days but they couldn't be more wrong. Hot and sunny. Sorry to hear about your boring work lol I


----------



## echo271

Youngbuck20 said:


> We are really hurting for rain. Burn bans and wild fires in northern Ontario. They were calling for thunder storms the last 2 days but they couldn't be more wrong. Hot and sunny. Sorry to hear about your boring work lol I



Until three days ago we had the same dry conditions but its been great we really needed the rain supposed to be a bad storm season for us this year and thanks for the pity


----------



## deevo

Youngbuck20 said:


> We are really hurting for rain. Burn bans and wild fires in northern Ontario. They were calling for thunder storms the last 2 days but they couldn't be more wrong. Hot and sunny. Sorry to hear about your boring work lol I



Yep i was called last week to go up and help out ( I worked for the MNR as a fire ranger during my highschool/college years) and have been a volunteer firefighter for the last 14, but had to decline.......backed up on tree jobs! I would of loved to go up again, but gotta make the $ while the sunshines! Now they have flooding in Thunderbay! Craziness!


----------



## Youngbuck20

Job we did last week, 3 dead sugar maples customer wanted removed. Im doing a summer placement for school so we need to make videos and pics for a project when we get back. Sorry its sideways, all my pics are upside down and videos are sideways when i put them on the comp for some reason. cant figure out how to fix that. (it says file is too large, video is 2 min, thats not that large. how do i upload this friggin thing??


----------



## jefflovstrom

Youngbuck20 said:


> Job we did last week, 3 dead sugar maples customer wanted removed. Im doing a summer placement for school so we need to make videos and pics for a project when we get back. Sorry its sideways, all my pics are upside down and videos are sideways when i put them on the comp for some reason. cant figure out how to fix that. (it says file is too large, video is 2 min, thats not that large. how do i upload this friggin thing??



Good to see the newbs doing it!
http://www.arboristsite.com/support-announcements/160059.htm
http://www.arboristsite.com/support-announcements/65204.htm
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Youngbuck20 said:


> Job we did last week, 3 dead sugar maples customer wanted removed. Im doing a summer placement for school so we need to make videos and pics for a project when we get back. Sorry its sideways, all my pics are upside down and videos are sideways when i put them on the comp for some reason. cant figure out how to fix that. (it says file is too large, video is 2 min, thats not that large. how do i upload this friggin thing??



You need to upload your videos to you tube, them insert a link in the message for the video.


----------



## Youngbuck20

jefflovstrom said:


> Good to see the newbs doing it!
> http://www.arboristsite.com/support-announcements/160059.htm
> http://www.arboristsite.com/support-announcements/65204.htm
> Jeff


i can upload pics just fine its just this video, says its too big


----------



## echo271

Lots of pines luckily my neighbor has a lot of trees and plenty ofmoney to further teach myself how to climb safer and be more effient it seems to help if I take what I hear or see others do and try it in an enviroment where I don't have to worry about hitting a customers house or anything else plus he's paying me for learning:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Youngbuck20

2treeornot2tree said:


> You need to upload your videos to you tube, them insert a link in the message for the video.


 thanks man


----------



## Youngbuck20

Felling dead sugar maple - YouTube


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

like this. Use the insert video button.

[video=youtube_share;MSRTMlKJSXU]http://youtu.be/MSRTMlKJSXU[/video]


----------



## Youngbuck20

2treeornot2tree said:


> like this. Use the insert video button.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;MSRTMlKJSXU]http://youtu.be/MSRTMlKJSXU[/video]



beauty, now i know, anti climactic video but i figured it was overdue, being on the site for a couple years


----------



## jefflovstrom

Youngbuck20 said:


> i can upload pics just fine its just this video, says its too big



Put it on Youtube and Link from there.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

jefflovstrom said:


> Put it on Youtube and Link from there.
> Jeff



Wanna see me feed my tortoise?
Jeff


----------



## Youngbuck20

Thanks Jeff couldnt of done it without you. I'll see you feed your tortoise if you feed it a medium sized animal and your tortoise is unusually aggressive, and drunk.


----------



## deevo

Youngbuck20 said:


> Felling dead sugar maple - YouTube



Nice drop and music Jeremy, how do you add music ? Through you tube?


----------



## Youngbuck20

Thanks Devon. I used a iPhone app called splice. You can add music through YouTube and it likely sounds better.


----------



## deevo

Youngbuck20 said:


> Thanks Devon. I used a iPhone app called splice. You can add music through YouTube and it likely sounds better.



Cool, thanks will try it later on!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Selling these 2 cmi 3/4" blocks. They havent been used all that much. I bought 2 new ones today that i like better. Asking $50 each. They would be good beginer blocks.


----------



## Customcuts

2treeornot2tree said:


> Selling these 2 cmi 3/4" blocks. They havent been used all that much. I bought 2 new ones today that i like better. Asking $50 each. They would be good beginer blocks.
> 
> [url]http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=241506&d=1339542152[/url][/I,
> MG][/QUOTE]
> 
> With slings or with out slings? Either way that's a good deal


----------



## bootboy

Did a half dead cherry today before a fence goes up. Good timing.


----------



## bootboy

I was approached by an acquaintance who just bought a house and has a big windbreak row of half dead poplars. Won't be for a few weeks but that's fine cause I'm busy for a few. Should be a 3-4 day deal. Easy and fun, they'll have to come down in small pieces because they are between houses but there is plenty of room to bomb 2-3' pieces. Makes me nervous to rig out of dead trees, especially poplar. Little bites...

Also collected $2500 from a few wrapped up odd jobs. Paperwork for uncle Sam.... Blah


----------



## Youngbuck20

Did an oak over fence and fancy garden so had to hand bomb it all down. Still gettin used to trying to balance on spurs. Gettin better though.


----------



## since16

Was only getting little bitty jobs, got a couple decent sized ones in the last week and some of there neighbors want jobs done too when im done. Right now more work than time. Feels good


----------



## bootboy

Got another job. New homeowner as well, needs 2 mostly dead elms removed, no stumps, size em down and dump 'em.


----------



## capetrees

since16 said:


> Was only getting little bitty jobs, got a couple decent sized ones in the last week and some of there neighbors want jobs done too when im done. Right now more work than time. Feels good



+1

It's good to have the work but I always feel like I'm letting the client down if I can't be there right away. I got swamped Memorial Day with calls and I'm just about under control. No complaints though, unemployment sucks worse.


----------



## minuteman tree

Finishing up dropping 8 trees mostly maples around 20" dbh. Got an 85' pine to take down next weekend. I'm starting to book into August at this point. I had my brother-in-law working with me as my groundie, but I had to fire him. He got caught trying to steal my climbing equipment. I got a kid working with me when he's available. Other than that, I'm on my own. By the way, * DON'T EVER HIRE FAMILY!!!!!!*


----------



## rtsims

Limbed up a 140 foot piss fir, was getting ready to rig the top out when the rain and wind picked up. Reluctantly came down and gonna finish the removal tomorrow. I'll post a pic when I figure out how to load it from the phone. 

Really wish I didn't have to climb up that sob again. Then again, I get to do what I love


----------



## alonfn4

​I feel Sick:sick: I just Turned Down my first job ever Two 90' oaks with 65' crowns over a house, 2 shed, and a fence with a drop zone of Roof 1, 2 or 3 I mean really the drop zone was 6'x6' on 


the (X)s are the crown of the tree (S)s is the sheds the (O)s are the center of the tree
well son of a ##### its just to much for me and my equipment?
$3500 Gone before I could even daydream about a new saw.:msp_thumbdn:



............  X..................X
___________________!.........!
...................Flowers.....!....S...!
......._______________!_____!_______________Fence_____________
..x.......(O)...!........!....(O).......X
..................!...S...!..........._____________________ 
..................!........!..........!.....................................!
.............X...................X..!.....................................!
......................................!.....................................!
......................................!..............House..............!
......................................!.....................................!
......................................!.....................................!


----------



## Rakoprtr

Better tO pass it and dream about a new saw then sell all the one u got to foot the insurance bill cuz u couldnt handle it


----------



## since16

capetrees said:


> +1
> 
> It's good to have the work but I always feel like I'm letting the client down if I can't be there right away. I got swamped Memorial Day with calls and I'm just about under control. No complaints though, unemployment sucks worse.



I always want to get the jobs done as fast as they come in too. Did three storm damage jobs last week bid a fourth he thought it was a little much. Called me the other day said he had another plan but will keep me in mind I hope he's not having his son come over w ladder and saw that tree had some very dangerous limbs. No way to do with out wiping out something expensive.


----------



## sgreanbeans

alonfn4 said:


> ​I feel Sick:sick: I just Turned Down my first job ever !



Next time, use that to put urself in the good graces of a big show, turn them onto the work and ask to help or watch, they will remember tha smart one who knew when he was in over the head, that way, when you are in a "oh shat" sit, u have someone to call for help.


----------



## bootboy

Eyeballed a new rigging line, so tempting... Anyone have experience with the Allgear Husky ropes?


----------



## sgreanbeans

Never heard of them.


----------



## no tree to big

I think they perform just as well as a Samson stable braid I think they are rated for a touch more weight too, no complaints


----------



## rtsims

*Better late than never*

View attachment 242883
View attachment 242884


----------



## bootboy

Thats some legit elevation in that tree.

On another note, I ordered the 5/8 husky line. I'll get back on the performance.


----------



## rtsims

Where might a guy find this husky line at?


----------



## Customcuts

*husky rope*



rtsims said:


> Where might a guy find this husky line at?



I know sawhouse has husky bull rope available


----------



## bootboy

Treestuff.com has the best price


----------



## Youngbuck20

Did 12 stumps in the rain. Muddy to say the least. Money is money


----------



## deevo

Youngbuck20 said:


> Did 12 stumps in the rain. Muddy to say the least. Money is money



Did you pick up a grinder Jeremy? Sucks to do it in the rain, like you said though $ is $


----------



## deevo

bootboy said:


> Eyeballed a new rigging line, so tempting... Anyone have experience with the Allgear Husky ropes?



I think Baileys sells the husky rope


----------



## Youngbuck20

deevo said:


> Did you pick up a grinder Jeremy? Sucks to do it in the rain, like you said though $ is $



no a guy hired me to do them close to 30 that need grindin, the number just doesnt seem to come down lol


----------



## bootboy

These 2 will be firewood before lunch


----------



## Youngbuck20

They look like floppers. Or did ya rig em


----------



## bootboy

Actually got put off till tomorrow. It was 98 degrees and windy as a mofo. I'll clean em up as I climb, rig out the tops to avoid the lamp and the house (just out of view to the left) then dump the 30' trunks. with me and one set of extra hands well have it done in a few hours. I'm going to get an early start to beat the heat.


----------



## Youngbuck20

Looks like a enjoyable job. Perfect weather here, 75-80 until thurs fri back up to 90-95. Yesterday was scary windy. Friggin ash branches everywhere. HATE EM!


----------



## bootboy

Done by lunch today. It was actually a little tougher than I thought. The trees are a narrow leaf cottonwood and were half dead. I had to climb very meticulously because the bark would peel off. I ended up doing a cut'n chuck. The trees were too sketchy to risk rigging and things are so dry around here that with our clay soil the lawn may as well have been concrete. I bombed 4' x10" pieces from 30' up and they didn't even dent the lawn. A cool 5 hundo in 4 hours. Sorry no pics or video. I don't have a chipper and my dump trailer is out of commission so I hired by buddies yard/landscape guys to come do the clean up. I just put it all in the ground and bucked the trunks. I hate clean up anyway. Maybe I'll employ them to do all my clean up . The home owner is a long time friend of mine and she will be pleased as punch to come home to no trees and a perfectly raked lawn. Good day indeed.


----------



## bootboy

On a side note, my ms460 just gets better all the time. After the muff mod it's a nasty mer fuggah. It feels like its broken in and really hitting its stride. Still love bucking with my cs600p though, gosh I love that saw. I love all saws, just some more than others


----------



## bootboy

Filed a full comp chain from round to square. The right side looks better. I need to work on my ambidexterity.

I also spent most of the day training with our local medevac heli service. They operate the only civilian hoist-rescue in the country. They train every couple months and since I'm affiliated with several agencies that work closely with them, I try to get out and train as often as I can. We practiced hoist rescues and long lines in seats, nets, rescue litters, dual Janes and so on. So I spent most of my day dangling below a helicopter over the beautiful mountains of the Wasatch. Can't complain. Pics to follow.


----------



## capetrees

Trimmed up a lady's yard today, numerous autumn olives and cherrys, finished a choke cherry removal/stump grind/gravely mulching, removed a leaning pear tree overhanging the neighbors yard (underpriced it) and then finished with a vista pruning for a small cottage complex, all clients happy, no injuries or damages and all jobs paid in full. :msp_w00t:


----------



## bootboy

Here I am fretting over buying a new truck, a bigger trailer and maybe a chipper at some point, upping my insurance to cover all of it, and the nightmare of paperwork that will inevitably follow...I've recently reconsidered my business model. My buddy owns a landscaping company and only works his crews 3-4 days a week. He has several large trailers and is looking to expand his business but doesn't know where to go. I approached him about having his crews do clean up on my tree jobs. We're trying to work out figures and pay scales and such. I don't have any workers comp because I don't employ anyone. My brother who is frequently my ground guy, works for my friend and runs one of his lawn crews and is covered under my friends workers comp. I would technically be hiring my friends company as a sub. I figure this way, I can keep my overhead low, keep my investment capital low, and avoid hauling sticks. I show up with one of my buddies guys as my ground man, put the wood on the ground, cut it to manageable size, and then I'm done. They handle clean up. My friend and I are discussing a flat rate for tree clean up, something like 25%, which we figure based on what I bid, is plenty to cover hourly pay for his guys. We are also working out a percentage for me to pay him for wear and tear on his equipment. I'm covered under my insurance, everyone else is covered under his. Everybody is happy, It's all legal, legit, insured, and allows me to spend more time at my other jobs and at school.
How's this sound?


----------



## capetrees

Might want to try it for a while, a short time period when you're busy, and see if the numbers add up to what you need out of it. If both parties agree to re-evaluate later, sounds like a maybe. I just wouldn't want to go into it with an unhappy party. That's just a disaster as time rolls on. 

Comparatively, three friends of mine went into a business deal and broke it down as 40/40/20 on investment costs and then later on profits. The 20% guy was the "business" part and the others were the manpower. Once the buildings were up, the "business" of the project was over,(public meetings/ plan submission/ lease negotiations) and now its all maintainence of the buildings and grounds and from here forward always will be. While the 40% guys were making their money doing nothing early on, they're finding they are doing all the work now and the 20% guy does nothing but rake it in. Not good friends anymore. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## no tree to big

25% sounds low I dont know about you but it takes me longer to clean up then it does to put a tree on the ground a lot of times, especially if the tree is left in a big arse pile instead of cleaned up as you cut...


----------



## bootboy

It's all subject to revision at this point. We'll have to try it on a few jobs and see how it pans out. Maybe 25% plus dump fees. Then a percentage of equipment maintenance. The idea would be to cover the his costs plus a little something for the effort. The biggest advantage I see is that I don't have employees counting on me to provide full time work. He has enough bodies and business that the flexibility is there if things are slow for me, or pretty busy. The size of his crew and business can easily absorb variation in my work load.


----------



## jefflovstrom

bootboy said:


> The biggest advantage I see is that I don't have employees counting on me to provide full time work. He has enough bodies and business that the flexibility is there if things are slow for me, or pretty busy. The size of his crew and business can easily absorb variation in my work load.



The way I read it is that you need his employee's to keep up with your full time work.
Jeff


----------



## bootboy

jefflovstrom said:


> The way I read it is that you need his employee's to keep up with your full time work.
> Jeff



Not exactly, but thanks for playing dumb and putting your trademark spin on it.


----------



## jefflovstrom

bootboy said:


> Not exactly, but thanks for playing dumb and putting your trademark spin on it.



No, I think you are not thinking like real people do. You think his guys are gonna clean up for you for %? 
Are you a real tree guy?
Jeff


----------



## bootboy

jefflovstrom said:


> No, I think you are not thinking like real people do. You think his guys are gonna clean up for you for %?
> Are you a real tree guy?
> Jeff



Yeah, I do. 
Your reading comprehension skills have failed you. Read my initial post on the subject and tell me if you get anything new out of it. The percantage would be more than enough to cover the hourly for his guys. They dont so much care what type of work but rather that there is work to be done. They get paid the same either way:stupid:


----------



## bootboy

In case you needed more clarification, I pay my friend. He pays his guys. Their pay is not based on the percentage I pay my friend. My friend keeps what ever is left over. Plus I pay dump fees. Does this make sense?

"Real tree guy" is such a subjective term. I probably can't give you an answer that you'd be happy with or that you wouldn't contradict. So I won't feign an attempt to answer.


----------



## Youngbuck20

Just priced my first job, didn't get it. Let me know what you think. 50 ft pine.Half dead. About 20" DBH. No rigging but still have to be careful, other trees within canopy and 2 close buildings that could be hit if something went terribly wrong, which it wouldn't but always a chance. No clean up really. Everything cut to 16" and would likely pile it. Could drop stem at about 15' tops. Let me know what your price would be, I'm curious to see if it's close to mine.


----------



## treeclimber101

2:msp_w00t: Bajillion


----------



## Carburetorless

How half dead is it?

If you're not sure you could get half killed climbing it, so I'd say around $400 maybe more if it's difficult to get to with the lift.


----------



## Youngbuck20

My price was slightly under 2 bajillion. It was dying I should have said not half dead. Plenty safe to climb.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Seriously?, 
Jeff


----------



## Youngbuck20

Seriously.


----------



## deevo

View attachment 244160


Carburetorless said:


> How half dead is it?
> 
> If you're not sure you could get half killed climbing it, so I'd say around $400 maybe more if it's difficult to get to with the lift.



I would say that is pretty close, give or take, I did a fully dead 75' white pine 8View attachment 244161
View attachment 244162
' from hydro lines and 4' from an out building 2 weeks ago. $850.00 minimal cleanup, was on an island. Cut up stem into 16" pieces, top was dead to it just disintegrated when it hit the ground. But then again do you have full insurance, WSIB? Probably can't go around charging as much for tree work.


----------



## Youngbuck20

Ya this one still had plenty green on it. I said $400. In a spot like your pics but with a million more branches obviously. Your right about insurance, I dunno I thought it was fair. She made it quite obvious that it was pretty far out of her price range. Good guess carb. How much work do you get lol


----------



## since16

Ur gonna meet people who say 400$ that's less than my last plumbers bill and all he did was wrench in 2 pipes. But there people who think all u need to take down any tree is a poulan pro and 15 min and they think u paid for the poulan pro in 7.5 min


----------



## Carburetorless

Youngbuck20 said:


> Ya this one still had plenty green on it. I said $400. In a spot like your pics but with a million more branches obviously. Your right about insurance, I dunno I thought it was fair. She made it quite obvious that it was pretty far out of her price range. Good guess carb. How much work do you get lol



If you want quantity of work do it for $50. If you want gas money and lunch do it for $100. If you want anything more do it for what it's worth.

If what it's worth is too much then let someone else do it.


----------



## Youngbuck20

Well ya do it for any less than what it's worth then it's not really worth it and your undercutting everyone else. She has my number so she may call back after she gets a few other prices. Hopefully.


----------



## treeclimber101

Carburetorless said:


> If you want quantity of work do it for $50. If you want gas money and lunch do it for $100. If you want anything more do it for what it's worth.
> 
> If what it's worth is too much then let someone else do it.



I did a job for a old lady once trimmed a red maple , took maybe 15 minutes and she made meatballs and sausage for the whole crew and red wine , I mean was it worth it .................. Hell yea it was and when I drive past her house from time to time I always check that maple to see if it needs to be done again


----------



## Youngbuck20

I'd do it for dinner and a couple drinks before I did it for $50. I've done too many removals for free. Big family = lots of favours.


----------



## treeclimber101

bump ........


----------



## bootboy

Got a call for some storm damaged cottonwoods. Should be straight forward . Can't get to it till next week tho...


----------



## capetrees

Removed a troublesome alianthus between two buildings, power line through it over a rubber roof and street sidewalk below. Then removed a dead poplar offshoot, 30' tall with extensive landscaping below and tight quarters then finished with a multi trunked maple removal, multiple power/cable/phone lines through the canopy. 15 people watching during the whole thing, betting on damages or power lines coming down. Everyone lost. No problems, no damage and no complaints. Huge heat today. Never sweated so much.


----------



## since16

*Pines*

Removed a couple dead scotch pines today. Ho said the swing set would b moved that was right between them it wasn't. Lots of roping even little stuff would dent this old swing set he was happy. He didn't think it was fair that I charge the same when I had to do extra work (his retirement was screwed in the Enron scandal). So he offered me a few more bucks and wouldn't take no and it worked out


----------



## capetrees

I got poked the other day on a price to do a job by a "retired" older woman. Gave her the price, "Is that the best you can do for a retired so and so?" I dropped it $50 and she was still a bit reluctant but agreed. As we continued our convesation, I find out that I'm working here at ther second home, the other is in Jersey, where she just purchased a train store with her son and they deal in high end rare tains sets. :msp_sneaky: :bang:


----------



## bootboy

Managed to get this bad boy safely on the ground. Kinda scary. Above the split, that broken leader is 40". I have more pics but not on my phone. I'll post them later. It was resting on three points which made it tricky. I ended up climbing it and cutting it from above. Big scary wood. Glad I had the John deer tractor handy.


----------



## since16

​


capetrees said:


> I got poked the other day on a price to do a job by a "retired" older woman. Gave her the price, "Is that the best you can do for a retired so and so?" I dropped it $50 and she was still a bit reluctant but agreed. As we continued our convesation, I find out that I'm working here at ther second home, the other is in Jersey, where she just purchased a train store with her son and they deal in high end rare tains sets. :msp_sneaky: :bang:



Priorities priorities


----------



## bootboy

This one gives you better perspective. The leg of that cable that is around the tree is 20' long. And the hinged wood is just over 8' off the ground. I'm in no rush to do one this hairy again soon. 






I get to go back and take out those other 2 leaders soon. They'll have to come down in small chunks because it over hangs a barn.


----------



## bootboy

Finished all the cutting on that cottonwood. 9 hrs worth of cutting. I'm glad I dont have to do any of the cleanup. I'm just charging them hourly since it was already on the ground and I'm not hauling. My take home from bid jobs usually works out to around $60hr, so I figured that's a good place to start. A couple thirsty saws have no trouble guzzling nearly 2 gallons of gas for this one. For reference, my 460 is 47" long from handle to bar tip.
More pics


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Did some light pruning.....man the weather 's been nice in norcal lately....but not next week, 100's will be back too soon.


----------



## Customcuts

*Backleaning Dying Hackberry*

Had a goodsized hackberry to remove Saturday. It was about 50 percent dead and was 2 main leaders which had grown together and had included ark from about a foot off the ground to almost 6ft up to where the leads split off away from each other. One lead was leaning towards the street and the other that ws mostly dead was backleaning over a fence,greenhouse,and outdoor vegetable garden on the other side of the fence. I cut the first lead and cleaned it all up. Then rigged a pull line up high as possible on sound wood, ran it through a 5/8ths block as a redirect then to a pick-up truck. I made the notch then did a plunge cut to make sure my hinge was going to be perfect. Before I made any cuts I tensioned the pull line pretty tight then made the finishing cut about6 inches under my plunge cut. Turned the saw off signaled the driver of the truck and got away while he pulled it over! It worked perfectly!!


----------



## Customcuts

*Pics & video*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jvx5LUf5tn8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

View attachment 245614
View attachment 245615
View attachment 245616
View attachment 245617
View attachment 245618


----------



## Customcuts

*Redirect setup on pecan tree*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WedZik-Q8GA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
A short clip of a redirect setup we used to clear the power lines and rig out the tip.View attachment 245692


----------



## jefflovstrom

I love Pecan Pie!!!!
Jeff


----------



## Carburetorless

Customcuts said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WedZik-Q8GA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> A short clip of a redirect setup we used to clear the power lines and rig out the tip.View attachment 245692



I've never seen the original Portawrap; Is that one there?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Carburetorless said:


> I've never seen the original Portawrap; Is that one there?



Yet, you say,
ah, heck with it, 
Jeff


----------



## Customcuts

Carburetorless said:


> I've never seen the original Portawrap; Is that one there?



NO, its something I made my self. I call it the little wood Chuck.. I use it for light rigging and single line rigging. I have a bigger vision of this that I use for running dual lines simultaneously . Works great. I also have a piece of angle iron that bolts to this small one and fits into a kerf cut to keep it from sliding up the trunk on heavier rigging (removals only)


----------



## bootboy

The HOs of that big busted cottonwood were told by their insurance that since one of these trees has proven that they are all potential threats to property, they will not cover future damage from this group of trees and that the HOs would be liable for all future damages. I thought it sounded kinda weird but they asked me what it would cost to cut the rest of them down (11 large cottonwoods, the smallest is over 30" at it's base). I would just put it on the ground and cut it up. They will just pile it all up and burn it or give it away for free. I threw out $10,000 for the lot. Some over hang 2 different barns and an old farm house and would require several hours of climbing each. Kinda hoping I can show up and do 1 or 2 at a time through the fall. That's a nice little seasonal income for me


----------



## Carburetorless

bootboy said:


> The HOs of that big busted cottonwood were told by their insurance that since one of these trees has proven that they are all potential threats to property, they will not cover future damage from this group of trees and that the HOs would be liable for all future damages. I thought it sounded kinda weird but they asked me what it would cost to cut the rest of them down (11 large cottonwoods, the smallest is over 30" at it's base). I would just put it on the ground and cut it up. They will just pile it all up and burn it or give it away for free. I threw out $10,000 for the lot. Some over hang 2 different barns and an old farm house and would require several hours of climbing each. Kinda hoping I can show up and do 1 or 2 at a time through the fall. That's a nice little seasonal income for me



Don't ya just love insurance companies?

I think the HO should make the IC pay at least part of the removal, either that or drop them altogether. I mean, telling the HO they won't pay any future claims because they know there's potential for actually having to pay a claim is like a tree service telling them they won't take down a certain tree because there's potential for something going wrong, BUT you still have to pay us for it, and we're raising the price to by the way.


----------



## bootboy

No joke, I thought the insurance company would maybe pay a percentage of the cost of mitigation. especially since they have already met their deductible. Because if we are honest, the insurance co's job is to protect the liabilities of the Ho. But looks like they'll always weasel their way out of it somehow.


----------



## no tree to big

bootboy said:


> The HOs of that big busted cottonwood were told by their insurance that since one of these trees has proven that they are all potential threats to property, they will not cover future damage from this group of trees and that the HOs would be liable for all future damages. I thought it sounded kinda weird but they asked me what it would cost to cut the rest of them down (11 large cottonwoods, the smallest is over 30" at it's base). I would just put it on the ground and cut it up. They will just pile it all up and burn it or give it away for free. I threw out $10,000 for the lot. Some over hang 2 different barns and an old farm house and would require several hours of climbing each. Kinda hoping I can show up and do 1 or 2 at a time through the fall. That's a nice little seasonal income for me



maybe we should just cut down every tree in the world because technically every one is a hazard and could fall  maybe they should just find a new insurance company...


----------



## Carburetorless

bootboy said:


> No joke, I thought the insurance company would maybe pay a percentage of the cost of mitigation. especially since they have already met their deductible. Because if we are honest, the insurance co's job is to protect the liabilities of the Ho. But looks like they'll always weasel their way out of it somehow.



This sort of thing often happens when a company goes public, their priority shifts from protecting their customers interest to paying dividends to stock holders, so paying out claims means withholding dividends from stock holders, which means they loose their stock holder's monies.

Then you have the fact that there a gazillion new insurance companies lowballing for customers, and driving down premiums to the point that there's not much left to pay claims with. Give us 15 minutes and we'll save you $1500 on your insurance, then we'll give you 15 reasons why we're not paying your claim, after you call us 15 times asking why we haven't moved things along.

Mix all that with a little greed and you just about hit bull's eye as far as evaluating insurance companies goes IMHO.


----------



## Carburetorless

no tree to big said:


> maybe we should just cut down every tree in the world because technically every one is a hazard and could fall  maybe they should just find a new insurance company...



It's a dilemma, they need a new insurance company, but which one won't be exactly like the one they already have?


----------



## Customcuts

*Saw Holder*

Put this together today, I have had my saws in it for a couple weeks now but I put on the lowering setup today, just as a visual for explaining to friends who come over how my rigging works. What u guys think?? Anyone else have anything like this?

View attachment 246006


----------



## bootboy

Cool


----------



## Carburetorless

Customcuts said:


> Put this together today, I have had my saws in it for a couple weeks now but I put on the lowering setup today, just as a visual for explaining to friends who come over how my rigging works. What u guys think?? Anyone else have anything like this?
> 
> View attachment 246006



I have all that, mine's just not arranged in one place like that. 

Makes a cool display.


----------



## capetrees

bootboy said:


> The HOs of that big busted cottonwood were told by their insurance that since one of these trees has proven that they are all potential threats to property, they will not cover future damage from this group of trees and that the HOs would be liable for all future damages. I thought it sounded kinda weird but they asked me what it would cost to cut the rest of them down (11 large cottonwoods, the smallest is over 30" at it's base). I would just put it on the ground and cut it up. They will just pile it all up and burn it or give it away for free. I threw out $10,000 for the lot. Some over hang 2 different barns and an old farm house and would require several hours of climbing each. Kinda hoping I can show up and do 1 or 2 at a time through the fall. That's a nice little seasonal income for me



The insurance company is just covering themselves regarding what they cover. As far as trees, it's landscaping. The trees got too big for their location. The homeowner did nothing to make the home safe over the years and now why is it the insurance companys problem to pay when the tree falls on the house when it was the homeowner, years ago, that planted or let these trees get too big. (No different than the growing problem with health insurance. Someone lets themselves go and becomes excessively overweight, why is it the insurance companies problem having to pay for all kinds of medical treatments for a problem caused by lack of oversight by the insured?) I'm sure the insurance company told the homeowners that any trees that could possibly hit the insured structures weren't covered and must come down. Maybe not all the trees which is something that maybe the HO decided to do.


----------



## Carburetorless

capetrees said:


> I'm sure the insurance company told the homeowners that any trees that could possibly hit the insured structures weren't covered and must come down.



Is this a fact? Do insurance companies actually have this in their disclaimer? If it's not in writing within the HO's policy, then it's not likely to stand up in court.


----------



## bootboy

The HOs in question have only owned the property for 3 or 4 years. They built a new house well off the highway and away from any large trees. The original farmhouse is about 100 years old and the cottonwoods are the same age. Why after 1 tree going down does the insurance co say they won't pay for future damages? To use the healthcare analogy, it seems like saying, " you just got cancer, we'll pay for the initial treatments but from here on out, you're on you're own". How do you determine that the trees are "too big"? These trees, though very large, are robust and relatively healthy.

What is the typical behavior for insurance companies elsewhere? Do they all run around after a tornado in the midwest, refusing to pay claims because the HOs knew they had a potential problem? Or after a hurricane on the east coast?

I know that while generally regarded as poor practice on the world of tree care, topping or even pollarding these large trees may be an option. It would be a shame to loose these trees for their shade value and aesthetic appeal on an old homestead. I could simply reduce the height of these trees to significantly mitigate the current hazard. Cottonwood is extremely resilient to this kind of severe reduction and these trees would retain much of their intrinsic value to the HOs. However, I realize that topping or pollarding opens the door for a host of future problems and would necessitate more maintenance on these trees in the future to maintain a certain margin of safety. Job security maybe?


----------



## capetrees

Carburetorless said:


> Is this a fact? Do insurance companies actually have this in their disclaimer? If it's not in writing within the HO's policy, then it's not likely to stand up in court.



The insurance company probably never visited the property prior to insuring it but now that a claim was made and they did a physical visit to the site and noted the trees, they have decided no doubt to tell the homeowners that the other trees are not covered nor is damage caused buy them due to their size and potential for large scale destruction. My mother went through it a couple years ago. Very large white pine fell in the yard, luckily away from the house. The insurance company paid out $1000 dollars for the tree removal but told her that due to the size and locattion of the remaining trees in proximity to the house, future tree damage to the house would not be covered. Perhaps if she wanted to pay a higher premium they could be covered. Company claims the trees were planted too close and now pose a potential threat to the house whicvh the homeowner knows. The insurance company doesn't want to pay for landscaping. 

If the trees in question are safe and away from the house or any other structures on the property, the homeowners need to realize the insurance copmpany won't pay for their cleanup in the future but that doesn't mean thay have to come out. If they fall, the HO cleans it up on their dime. My mother didn't take anything else down because all of the other trees are healthy and safe from falling (they're somewhat protected, the white pine stuck out like a sore thumb abbove the rest). If they do fall, she'll have to clean it up and knowing the potential for damage, if they hit the house, it's her dime also. She's still covered for other issues like flood, fire, theft, etc. just not tree related damage.


----------



## since16

*Trimming*

Was trimming a couple maples today and found a deer antler 30 ft up in a crotch. I had heard squirrels chew on them but I didn't know they drag them up trees. It was funny and I left it there


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

since16 said:


> Was trimming a couple maples today and found a deer antler 30 ft up in a crotch. I had heard squirrels chew on them but I didn't know they drag them up trees. It was funny and I left it there



Pics or it didnt happen...lol


----------



## sgreanbeans

On the insurance stuff. Couple facts to consider when dealing with tees and insurance. First, insurance company's hate trees. 

All insurance company's have different coverage's and procedures when dealing with tree claims. Each binder is written to the customers request. Rarely do they have a opinion on the status of a tree, when they do, challenge it with a Arb or follow it, or they may cancel. If there is nothing in the binder about any specific tree, then it should be covered under the general. You can have a tree that fell, is being held up by a little tree, waiting to smash a house, if it is not touching, they may not pay. 
Most of the time they will only pay 500 for debris removal, so you have to separate the cost of removing the wood from the structure and then moving it off site (the 500). If a tree is deemed hazardous by the insurance co, and a Arborist disputes, they will concede. If left un-challenged, they will wright into the binder and excuse them selves from any claims. If you touch a storm damaged tree before a adjuster has been there and authorized the price, they can deny coverage, simply because it is already done. Pics, pics and more pics. Adjusters are not Arbs, although they like to think they are. They do get trained, but will back down when a legit expert in a specific field calls BS. They can, and will tell you too remove all your trees around your home or your policy is void, they do this after a big claim is paid like stated before. If this is done, and you disagree, get a Arb or 2 over to do a report, if he says that trees are good, then insurance co has no choice, than to cover it. More Arbs to challenge the better. Document everything, copy everything, make sure the insurance company has all copy's, no originals. Adjuster get graded on how much they can save the company, they are not there for you or the HO, they are there to make sure that the insurance co does not pay 1 dime more than they absolutely have too, if they can get out of it, they will.

2ND, always make sure that you get paid by the custy,that the contract is with them not the InsCO. You can wait for a check from the insurance company if you want, but often it can get tied into several other things and you have to wait to get your money. If you have to battle, who would you rather go against, Mr Jones or State Farm. Also, HOs get real shady at this time. Its real hard for them to let go of the money. They would like a new 60" LCD. So make sure that they are held responsible for payment, not the insurance company. Then they cant say "talk to them, not me"

3rd, Insurance company's hate trees.


----------



## since16

woodsman44 said:


> Pics or it didnt happen...lol



I have to go back for a couple removals in a few weeks will get a pic


----------



## Buzzkill

*shady*

Don't see one of these in this thread much, but today i turned down a job and tried desperately to get this guy to hire pros. Went to give him a quote. Didn't seem like a big deal, remove a bunch of water sprouts off of a silver maple and clear one or two branches from over his garage. Well about fifteen feet up was a basketball sized fruiting body growing out of the stem (which wasn't terribly thick for how tall the tree was, maybe 12" thick 50'tall). About 20' away from this was the biggest ash tree i have ever seen. 4' thick trunk up to about 20' and co-dominant like all beejesus (70-80' hanging naturally over his house)...icing on the cake...early signs of the dreaded EAB. So instead of earning a couple of bucks, i walked. What a shame. 
I figured since this is the newbs version, i thought it appropriate to share my experience, The Classic, HO who wants to lowball till his eyes bleed on something superficial, he even offered to pay me more than i originally i wanted. But my local bank won't transfer my funds to the afterlife, bummer.


----------



## Youngbuck20

Another job for free. Wish my family wasn't so huge and I could ask for some coin. Storm damage, some broken ash branches. First time I did rigging without someone on the ground giving me pointers. Everything went great. Missed the house by a mile. Had fun anyways.


----------



## bootboy

I still charge family. They know this is a source of income for me. I do it at a huge discount and they are happy to pay. The way I see it, I'm still making a significant sacrifice, and they are getting the work done for a huge discount. I get warm fuzzies, plus a little something for the effort  what I charge them is usually little more than the cost of cheap manual labor. Win/win


----------



## capetrees

If I charged for everytime I did a job for family and friends, I'd be retired by now and thats no joke. It all comes around though. My family and friends are all in the construction and labor related industries so I then get jobs done for me for free like architect drawings for a building, septic plans, brick walks and driveways etc. It's all back and forth. I just don't like it when they think I should drop everything to do their jobs for free.


----------



## Youngbuck20

Ya most family I've done trees for have done me favours in the past so I guess it's worth it. Little gas money or somethin wouldn't hurt though. I have done all the jobs but one when I chose to. The one was just this past Sunday. Couple ash branches over hanging their roof. A bad storm went through that area last week which has kept deevo and I busy. Anyways she (my cousins gf) wanted it done right then! Never stopped bugging me. So I drove an hour and did it. Got a thank you. Oh well. Good deed of the day.


----------



## capetrees

Cousins gf?? What has she done for you?? And an hour away? My free jobs are all within 20 minutes of me and the only one I travel for is my mother who is 2 hrs away. Gotta be a blood relative or a REALLY good friend to get it for free. 

GF?? Thats ballsy.


----------



## Youngbuck20

she has done absolutely nothing for me but my cousin is more like a brother to me. its his house too, it was just her buggin the hell outta me to do it. she also wants a 70' ash that is splitting in half about 10' up where it goes to two leaders. its directly over the house, no biggie.......


----------



## jefflovstrom

Youngbuck20 said:


> she has done absolutely nothing for me but my cousin is more like a brother to me. its his house too, it was just her buggin the hell outta me to do it. she also wants a 70' ash that is splitting in half about 10' up where it goes to two leaders. its directly over the house, no biggie.......



Ha Dude, I remember that movie!
Elvis, 1965 ?
That's what I would say.
Jeff 
Anyway, Family is Family.
:msp_wink:


----------



## Youngbuck20

jefflovstrom said:


> Ha Dude, I remember that movie!
> Elvis, 1965 ?
> That's what I would say.
> Jeff
> Anyway, Family is Family.
> :msp_wink:


a little before my time man, and hers lol doesnt help that the ash is likely smarter than her, oops did i say that out loud? yup family is family and they have their first little one on the way so id hate for a big nasty tree to smash their house in.


----------



## Customcuts

*Outbid !!*

Went by to follow up with a potential customer today for a crane job that I bid last weak. Got there & got to shootin the breeze with him. Then he tells me someone is coming Friday or Sat. To take it down! Wtf:mad2:
I bid job for $2250.00 and he tells me the guy is charging him $900.00! And he is going to rig it and not use a crane.. the guy is nuts, there's limbs that are overhanging the roof 20ft and about 5ft above the roof with no rigging point above it. Not to mention the powerlines are going right under the tree.. I know who the guy is who is going to cut it and he is a hack! He advertises "specializing in topping" he would probably "specialize" in lionstailing too if he had a clue of that term.. he does do excellent lionstailing tho, u can tell he's got plenty of practice at it.. smh.. oh well, I made sure customer had my number incase the local hacks eff up his roof or porch... Im also wondering if the customer told me that number to get me to come off my price?? Not gonna happen tho so we shall see tomorrowvwhat happens.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Customcuts said:


> Went by to follow up with a potential customer today for a crane job that I bid last weak. Got there & got to shootin the breeze with him. Then he tells me someone is coming Friday or Sat. To take it down! Wtf:mad2:
> I bid job for $2250.00 and he tells me the guy is charging him $900.00! And he is going to rig it and not use a crane.. the guy is nuts, there's limbs that are overhanging the roof 20ft and about 5ft above the roof with no rigging point above it. Not to mention the powerlines are going right under the tree.. I know who the guy is who is going to cut it and he is a hack! He advertises "specializing in topping" he would probably "specialize" in lionstailing too if he had a clue of that term.. he does do excellent lionstailing tho, u can tell he's got plenty of practice at it.. smh.. oh well, I made sure customer had my number incase the local hacks eff up his roof or porch... Im also wondering if the customer told me that number to get me to come off my price?? Not gonna happen tho so we shall see tomorrowvwhat happens.



Sneak over there and get some pic's.
Jeff


----------



## Customcuts

jefflovstrom said:


> Sneak over there and get some pic's.
> Jeff



Oh I plan on it, and video


----------



## rtsims

Headed out on my first crane removal. Post pics when I get back. Looking forward to to it though I'll admit I've kind of got butterflies. Been a while since I've had those. Have a good day out there, climb safe.


----------



## Customcuts

rtsims said:


> Headed out on my first crane removal. Post pics when I get back. Looking forward to to it though I'll admit I've kind of got butterflies. Been a while since I've had those. Have a good day out there, climb safe.




I hope your crane job went good today, I recently did my first one as well...It was a little weird for me, seeing the limbs go up and away instead of down..but it felt good and I can't wait for my next one...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Customcuts

jefflovstrom said:


> Sneak over there and get some pic's.
> Jeff



Well they didn't make it today, ill check back tomorrow. Only problem is that I have a job tomorrow so I probably won't be able to get pics...I'm going to try tho


----------



## rtsims

The crane job was great. Everything was smooth, safe and extremely efficient. I estimated the crane would be on site for 3 hours. It arrived at 7:15 was set up in 10 minutes and was leaving by 8:45. I couldn't believe it. The crane op even loaded the logs in the dump trailer for us. It was a great experience. Made a great business contact as well.


----------



## shanexv

Way to go on the crane job, it's fascinating watching tree work with crane vids. I would love to work with a crane but haven't had the need for one yet, and I doubt I'd be that confident in myself the first few times, really need to learn to find balance points better :msp_confused:

Finally found out how to get pics on my computer, I did this cemetary job a few weeks ago, a decent sized hickory with quite a bit of base problems beginning from years of lawn mower abuse I would assume.

My work partner volunteered to climb that one, took out the lower 2/3rds then got nervous and left me to take the top 1/3 out. Wouldn't have been too bad if everything didn't have to be roped out. After this job he left me for a factory job 
The hole thing was ~75', rigging the top out was somewhat frightening but I went for as small peices as possible. Before I get flamed for not havin a helmet I wear a petzl vent but it was 105 and the third & last tree of the day, it got eliminated before I had that water sent up.
In the pic of me I was just about to start cutting and tossing the wood into a hole of brush we made, ran out of gas midcut so I reset the block up all sloppy like to have my partner send a bigger saw and to lower the t435 down from.


----------



## Customcuts

*Small Job I did saturday*

[video=youtube;uoKv10cvyrM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoKv10cvyrM&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

Nothing big, I did this one with a pull line and step cut..



Dead Maple Fell Using Step Cut - YouTube


----------



## tramp bushler

I haven't used that back cut for regular falling. . I use it for trees that have back lean that I'm going to drive with another tree. Looks like it worked good for you.


----------



## Customcuts

*Step Cut*

[video=youtube;Jvx5LUf5tn8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jvx5LUf5tn8&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


tramp bushler said:


> I haven't used that back cut for regular falling. . I use it for trees that have back lean that I'm going to drive with another tree. Looks like it worked good for you.




It has worked good for me with pull lines on backleaning trees.. Here is another one I used it on..

Dying hackberry Fell - YouTube


----------



## rtsims

Got up, took a shower, had coffee and breakfast, watched an episode of Game of Thrones. Might go to the shop and replace some teeth on the stumper, maybe not. I have no work lined up this week, no bueno.:frown:


----------



## capetrees

Perfect time to fix things. You know you'll need all of the gear one day and of course, it won't be ready to go. I wish I had a week off. Oh my god what I would get done!!! Paint this, fix those, prep that, replace those, call them, go there ... And that's the first day!


----------



## tramp bushler

I bucked up Firewood for the bosses shop for the past 2 days. Sometimes I get almost a full tank of fuel before a chain is too dull to grind its way thru even a rotten log. I'm glad he has a Silvey 510 round grinder. I take 4 sharp chains out to the log pile and when they are all dull I go grind them. . It's dirt guys wood. They don't have any idea how bad a half bucket of gravel is mixed in to a dump truck load of Firewood logs. .only went thru 8 chains today. But no one bugs me. And it pays the same, . Got about 4 or 5 cord bucked up today .. Gotta go do a pre work meeting with the line Superintendant tomorrow on another phase of r.o.w.cutting.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tramp bushler said:


> I bucked up Firewood for the bosses shop for the past 2 days. Sometimes I get almost a full tank of fuel before a chain is too dull to grind its way thru even a rotten log. I'm glad he has a Silvey 510 round grinder. I take 4 sharp chains out to the log pile and when they are all dull I go grind them. . It's dirt guys wood. They don't have any idea how bad a half bucket of gravel is mixed in to a dump truck load of Firewood logs. .only went thru 8 chains today. But no one bugs me. And it pays the same, . Got about 4 or 5 cord bucked up today .. Gotta go do a pre work meeting with the line Superintendant tomorrow on another phase of r.o.w.cutting.



I quess if you are gonna burn up chain's.
nothing better than a grinder!
Jeff


----------



## tramp bushler

It's cheaper than files. A rocked chain sometimes destroys a file in 2or3 teeth. Been going thru the old chains the previous guy destroyed .. I think he was in the habit of fileing 1 side. Didn't understand or care about chains and bars. Didn't seem to care about much other than being young and bull headed.


----------



## Customcuts

*UnderCutter claims he cant find a "climber" now*



jefflovstrom said:


> Sneak over there and get some pic's.
> Jeff




Well it looks like the guy who bid $900.00 is telling the customer he can't find a climber now... Hmmmm that's strange because last time I saw them working he himself was the "climber".. anyhow the customer called me this morning wanting me to come out with a crane and remove the hazards....soooo looks like that's what I will be doing....... This means a great deal to me because the guy who can't find a "climber" now has a son who used to work for me and stole about 5grand worth of equipment from me. He apparently picked up a "bad habit" and stopped showing up for work so I let him go. A week later one of my trailers with a ms441, br500, and a new Toro zero turn mower was missing.. he was the only one who knew where I parked it and had keys to everything because he was my leadman. He then got busted at the lovely pawn shop Soo now he's awaiting court... Sorry thieving ass!! His folks advertise all over C.L. about 30+ posts a day.. and I'm not joking.. they been hacking for about 20yrs. now.. Haha I knew there was no way he could do it without a crane.. had me worried there for a minute that his no skill having ass was capable of doing something that I "thought" wasn't possible.. You guys wouldn't believe how excited I am about this.. I'll post pics later today and have a video of the removal as soon as I get it done!


----------



## tramp bushler

Good deal. I'm glad for you. !!


----------



## rtsims

Right on glad you got that job. And that is exactly why you stick to your guns!
Anywho heres a few pics of that crane job. Nothing amazing but we had a good time

View attachment 249688

View attachment 249689

View attachment 249690

View attachment 249691


----------



## Customcuts

*Pic's*


----------



## capetrees

YIKES!!:msp_scared:

Thats without question what I would call a crane job. No easy chance for climbing and cutting IMO. I hope you priced it big considering the homeowners ignorance over the years. Never should have got that bad.

Good luck!


----------



## Customcuts

capetrees said:


> YIKES!!:msp_scared:
> 
> Thats without question what I would call a crane job. No easy chance for climbing and cutting IMO. I hope you priced it big considering the homeowners ignorance over the years. Never should have got that bad.
> 
> Good luck!



That's what I was thinking, HO said he never really though about it being a hazard. He also said he couldn't believe he let it get that bad.... I'll have plenty of footage to post up when done..


----------



## bootboy

Going to look at a big silver maple that sounds about like what is pictured above, minus the power lines. I hope it's not too sticky...

On another note, my girlfriend wants to learn to climb, more for fun than work. She is an excellent rock climber and very good with ropes and comfortable at heights, she just wants to "branch" out, no pun intended. She has also expressed interest in running a saw. I like this girl


----------



## no tree to big

Customcuts said:


>



so would YOU be able to climb it if you couldn't reach with a crane? I really wish I'd gotten pics of the one we did last week, it was bogus to say the least


----------



## capetrees

Climbing it isn't the problem. It's the additional weight of a person that I would be afraid of initially and then as I cut it apart, branch by branch, roping it down by way of the leaning tree, I wonder how much more stress the trunk can take before it snaps. (the straw that finally broke the camels back theory) After the first few branches came off and the outstretched weight and therefore the stress was off the trunk, the rest is do-able.


----------



## tramp bushler

Ya need a Little Person with a hand saw to squirrel around in the top of it. Take 500 to 1,000 lbs out of it .. 

Perhaps you could rig a standing tight line with some 3/4" or 1" bull rope from the two live stems and use it to lower the dead stuff down .. Just an idea from looking at the pics. ??

Perhaps with a trolly block .


----------



## tramp bushler

How old do you figure that tree is?


----------



## Customcuts

no tree to big said:


> so would YOU be able to climb it if you couldn't reach with a crane? I really wish I'd gotten pics of the one we did last week, it was bogus to say the least



I coukd, but I'm just not going to test my luck when the customer is ready to pay for the crane and not too mention it would take a lot longer to dismantle it piece by piece. It's just not the way I'm going to do it..and it makes more sense to crane it out, too much #### under the tree that can't be damaged. So roping it would mean cutting 200 small pieces with a tag line on each one to get it around all the plants, flower beds,powerlines,porch,roof,etc.....Bust out the crane and land all the pics in one spot to be processed and eliminate groundies dragging all the brush to the front... Work smarter not harder! Job is scheduled for Monday morning.


----------



## Customcuts

tramp bushler said:


> How old do you figure that tree is?



Not sure, its over 50"DBH so its gotta be 70+ yrs.. the last one I did was 54 yrs and about 36" DBH... I know it was that old because the customer planted the tree when she bought the house 54 yrs ago .


----------



## tramp bushler

I got some pics from last Saturdays Sitka Spruce take down.



just starting up.



. . This is the tree. I'm under my orange tin lid. Under the tree. Made it past the roof line.



. Hikein right along ..



. .here I am at the top. I put a pulling line in the top came down a few feet and topped it. Took 6-12' chunks out.



. This is the stob.




.
Here it is on the ground.


----------



## tramp bushler

Missed one.




. The H.O. was my ground man. He did a great job. I started up at 10:10 am had the stob on the ground by 12:30 after lunch I bucked it to firewood. This is the 2nd job I've done for this home owner. Must be doing something right.


----------



## bootboy

Looks fun and straight forward. I like jobs like those. I'm stuck in sketchy cottonwood hell for the time being, over decks and fire pits, with poor access. I'd love to have a job like that one ^. I suppose I'm building character, or something...


----------



## Youngbuck20

Took a hung up branch out of a white pine. Easy climb easy money.


----------



## Youngbuck20

Hey tramp. How tall was that sum beotch


----------



## Customcuts

Youngbuck20 said:


> Took a hung up branch out of a white pine. Easy climb easy money.



I love those kind of jobs....


----------



## tramp bushler

Youngbuck20 said:


> Hey tramp. How tall was that sum beotch



I had a brand new 3/8x100' pass rope on. It's the white coil on back of my saddle. In the pic of me at the top of the tree I'm tying a running bowline in chocking the top for pulling. I tied a tight eye bowline in the free end and sent it down with a biner clipped in to give it a little weight. It didn't quite make it to the level of the stump where I fell the stob which was 3' above the ground. The h.o. had to tie on another line so he would be out of the drop zone.
I came down the tree 5' or so and topped it.I figure I topped it at 95' .tree was pushing 120' tall.

It was wiggly enough after the top was out that I had to pay attention to where I put my spur when I steped down.


----------



## tramp bushler

If I haven't said it before, I will now. I really like the 3/4" Yale Maxi Flip line I got from WesSpur! !! Its nice to hang onto. I also have a 5/8" Climb Right. It is nice for the smaller trees.
The Weaver Cougar has been very comfortable and I really like the gear attachment points. To be honest I only have a couple hours in it hanging from the bridge and my weight makes it creak like a horses saddle. But it fits so I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Customcuts

*What I did yesterday!*

[video=youtube;cFjkIs65Acs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFjkIs65Acs&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


This is the tree that I got underbid on by $1300.00. Those chicken chits backed out @ the last minute so I stepped up! It didn't go as smooth as I would have liked, but its only my second crane job so bare with me (jeff).. lol


----------



## Youngbuck20

hey man when you do your snap cut the first cut you make needs to be on the side where you want the limb to go. cut that side second it pinches your bar, as im sure youve learned. make sure your cuts pass one another and leave at least an inch in between cuts to hold it there till either you or the crane in this situation snaps it off. glad you gotter done and everyone is alive!


----------



## jefflovstrom

At least you got it done. You should work on proper hand signal's. Some of those pick's would have been better with 'legs'. A few scary pick's. Kudo's for posting! Hang in there, :smile2:
Jeff


----------



## Customcuts

jefflovstrom said:


> At least you got it done. You should work on proper hand signal's. Some of those pick's would have been better with 'legs'. A few scary pick's. Kudo's for posting! Hang in there, :smile2:
> Jeff




Thanks Jeff, legged one pick and the rest were single.. the big piece I cut in the center of the trunk was pretty [email protected]%*n scary.. it was the biggest I have taken so far.. I thought I cut all the way thru but apparently o hadn't... It was under a lot of tension when it finally gave as u could see... That pissed me off the most..... But the customer was thrilled to have the tree down and not have to worry about part of it coming down on his roof.......I also had quite the audience. It's a mostly retired neighborhood and right next to a highschool.


----------



## bootboy

I need to get back into the habit of doing videos and pictures.... Anyway, today I blocked down a big Jeffrey pine. Branches were okay to drop but the trunk all had to be blocked. There were stairs on one side, a shed on the other, and a stream bed at the bottom of the hill that I wasn't too keen on rolling rounds into, only to have to drag them back out. 

Tweaked my saddle a bit and it's made all the difference. I thought it was comfy before but I tied up a new bridge and put shorter risers on the legs, excellent fit.
Now I'm going out of town but I have another ****** blue spruce removal waiting for me when I get back next week. Damn I hate blue spruce... I have several cottonwood removals pending as well. Another tree I hate. Money is money though.


----------



## tramp bushler

Looks good CC. ! Only 2 critiques I have.
1, hand signals! 1a, if you use hand signals wear gloves that are easy to see.
2 . Always! Cut the compression side first. Just like facing a tree. 


Seems like the one you did that on lifted off the cut real well. Giving it a couple 4 inch of stump shot helps but u must cut it so the cuts pass each other by a bit so nothing splits.

Looks great tho! !!!!!


----------



## Customcuts

*Bids Today*

Went and did bids today, had an inside tip on a tree that the city is needing removed. Tree is about 14dbh and maybe 25 ft tall post oak about 4ft from street. My inside source told me that the first company bid 2200.00 second bid 1500.00 Wtf:msp_thumbdn: It is literally a drop-n-chop. I can finish it with one ground man in 2 hrs..that's me climbing and piecing it just for the hell of it...I bid 800.00 and got the job. I couldn't look the guy in the face and charge him more than that... I know it could lead to bigger and better things so I feel I did the right thing.. next bid was another dead oak that is directly over a nice peaceful serene garden,fence,statues.etc...the customer only wants the top half and everything in the fenceline stays... Everything has to be rigged and hauled out about 20 ft to the landing zone... I bid that one at 1800.00. Not hard just tedious... I got the city job about an hour after I quoted it. The other 3 are MORE dead maples! Freakin maples have paid my mortgage thru the summer...:msp_thumbsup:...looks like next couple weeks are going to be alright..


----------



## Customcuts

tramp bushler said:


> Looks good CC. ! Only 2 critiques I have.
> 1, hand signals! 1a, if you use hand signals wear gloves that are easy to see.
> 2 . Always! Cut the compression side first. Just like facing a tree.
> 
> 
> Seems like the one you did that on lifted off the cut real well. Giving it a couple 4 inch of stump shot helps but u must cut it so the cuts pass each other by a bit so nothing splits.
> 
> Looks great tho! !!!!!




Thanks TB....


----------



## tramp bushler

*pics of Friday's work in Valdez*

Hopefully anyway




.they had a northerly blow in and it pulled the roots on this cottonwood on the r.o.w.




.




. Some not too good pics of my set up.


----------



## tramp bushler

.my guyline 





Ready to drop the guyline and fall the stob. 





.
Everything on the ground, ready to chip. Firewood bucked and state stacked on the side of the r.o.w.


----------



## tramp bushler

I don't know if it Arborist Site or photo bucket. But the pics are upright when I copy them. When I paste them they go all sideways. 

Sorry.


----------



## Youngbuck20

You using pics from an iPhone?


----------



## tramp bushler

It's an Android.


----------



## Youngbuck20

Oh. Don't know of any probs with it. Reason I ask is cause the iPhone uploads all your photos sideways. The 3S does anyway. Can't help ya.


----------



## Stayalert

I cobbled together a sweet rack for my power pruner and brush cutter out of pieces of a bike rack, I schlepped logs and brush all over the place, climbed, topped, and chunked down a 50' poplar. I drove ~5K worth of ski/bike trails I help maintain looking for obstructions and potential obstructions. I put my sweaty gloves & helmet in my wood boiler room to dry out....The weather has been pretty epic the past couple of weeks. Tomorrow I will.....oh, sorry wrong thread for what's on tap for tomorrow......


----------



## Customcuts

*New saw holder log*

Got a new log to hold my saws in, I have a old cottonwood log that I turned into a saw holder, but its kinda chitty so I cut a 4ft x 18" diameter oak log.... I plunged my saws directly into it to hold them in it.. pics this weekend once I finish it.. also going to mount a vice on top of it.


----------



## tramp bushler

We had some wind this week. This one blew down 2 poles down from where I was working.



. Sorry if its sideways. 



. 
Well photo bucket is really messing with me. 
I need to find a new image hosting site. Any sugestions? ? 

I split firewood today. By the way. Did 7 bucket loads.


----------



## ClimbMIT

Picked $1200.00 + worth of work for next week. Isaac has been good to me.


----------



## Customcuts

*New saw storage log*





Here's a pic of the new saw log I put in my garage.. I also used a cabinet that I took out of my restroom after a recent remodel I did... I used the cabinet to hold a couple of extra ropes,harness,spikes,etc....I use a 10 gallon airtank with a 10ft coiled hose and an air gun to blow off dust build up from around the oil fill caps on my saws...
View attachment 252092


----------



## Stayalert

took a few trailer loads back to my place for sorting and burning in Tarm or bonfire....wood in front of the trailer is apple - I'm trading some emails with a local BBQ guy - I'm hoping to barter the apple for some tasty BBQ- mmmmmmmmmmView attachment 252359


----------



## bootboy

Got a call from a guy I bid a half-dead poplar for back in may. I forgot about it but he says he's got the money and it's time. Now I've gotta find the time. Maybe a new ground guy, my brother is back in school and has zero free time these days.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Stayalert said:


> took a few trailer loads back to my place for sorting and burning in Tarm or bonfire....wood in front of the trailer is apple - I'm trading some emails with a local BBQ guy - I'm hoping to barter the apple for some tasty BBQ- mmmmmmmmmmView attachment 252359








Nice yota!


----------



## bootboy

Went and looked at the poplar. I hate to come up on my original bid but it's more dead than it looked in April. Big tall Italian poplar, top 40' is dead. I'm not too thrilled about climbing it. I can't murph it either, space is too tight. I guess being the new kid on the block I can't be too picky.


----------



## rtsims

bootboy said:


> Went and looked at the poplar. I hate to come up on my original bid but it's more dead than it looked in April. Big tall Italian poplar, top 40' is dead. I'm not too thrilled about climbing it. I can't murph it either, space is too tight. I guess being the new kid on the block I can't be too picky.



Take some pics lets see what you got going on.


----------



## terryknight

took some logs to the local mill 1 oak 2 cherry gunna get them cut into 2" slabs


----------



## Carburetorless

Stayalert said:


> took a few trailer loads back to my place for sorting and burning in Tarm or bonfire....wood in front of the trailer is apple - I'm trading some emails with a local BBQ guy - I'm hoping to barter the apple for some tasty BBQ- mmmmmmmmmmView attachment 252359



Do you have that thing completely water proofed? Looks like you could ford 4 feet of water with it, it if doesn't float away.


----------



## Customcuts

terryknight said:


> took some logs to the local mill 1 oak 2 cherry gunna get them cut into 2" slabs




Nice truck...


----------



## jefflovstrom

Get to bed, boy's,
Tomorrow come's early.
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stayalert

Carburetorless said:


> Do you have that thing completely water proofed? Looks like you could ford 4 feet of water with it, it if doesn't float away.



Prev. Owner put the snorkel on. With a little work I could def. go pretty deep. Not really my pursuit though....I will say that this little 4 cylinder turbo diesel is really making me smile for the small scale tree work I do. I've only had the truck a few months but it is 25 years old and has great tugging ability in 4-LO. I put 2" receivers on the front bumper and frequently rig a portawrap off the truck. 

AND today I traded the apple for some AWESOME BBQ ribs pulled pork and shaved roast beef...MMMmMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Stayalert

Blakesmaster said:


> Nice yota!



Most Def. LOVE this truck its an '87 JDM BJ74 with a 13BT


----------



## Customcuts

*200 t*




Got a 12" bar for my 200T today...View attachment 253244
man does it rip thru some wood! Also ordered a set of big dawgs for the 441 that I just did a muff mod on...


----------



## terryknight

took this 






and made this






with this






to give credit where credit is due i "borrowed" those lines from someone on here


----------



## Stayalert

*wrestled with a white pine*

~60 feet high, ~24 inch. diam at stump. On a steep slope, up slope of the owners house. leaning down the slope towards/over the house. limbed my way up (lowering each limb (sometimes 3-4 limbs at once) Thankfully had a friend working from the ground with me.......I got up about 15 feet from the top and the stem spilt 4 ways. The primary stem was still "5" diam. but angled off the main trunk. I wasn't "feeling it" with regard to topping this and catching it (on a pulley/line). (too much weight, too much wind, weird angle...I felt like I would have been wagged like a dogs tail If I topped that big a piece and caught it) I rigged a line on the trunk below where the stem split off and climbed down. 

With the line I placed, a portawrap and a come-along I was able to fell it from the ground in a safe direction but hung the top in a crotch about 20 feet off the ground.

Tomorrow I ladder up to the crotch and clean up the mess....All in all? A good productive morning.....


----------



## terryknight

cut up a little pine tree a my grandma's 6.5 tons worth






this makes lifting those 6+ ft sections easier






all filled up.






other than breaking a chain no problems


----------



## bootboy

Wow.


----------



## trees2

Customcuts said:


> Got a 12" bar for my 200T today...View attachment 253244
> man does it rip thru some wood! Also ordered a set of big dawgs for the 441 that I just did a muff mod on...



Dawgs are for dulllll saws.


----------



## Stayalert

bootboy said:


> Wow.



Indeed! I bet nobody tailgates that truck!


----------



## no tree to big

Customcuts said:


> Got a 12" bar for my 200T today...View attachment 253244
> man does it rip thru some wood! Also ordered a set of big dawgs for the 441 that I just did a muff mod on...



any particular reason for the stubby bar? I mean we run 14's on our 192's


----------



## Stayalert

same here 14" on a 192. I sometimes wish I had a 200 though....Hmmmmmm....or maybe a 192 with a 12" bar.....


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> any particular reason for the stubby bar? I mean we run 14's on our 192's



I was not gonna chime in, but, 
nope, forget it, 
Jeff


----------



## Customcuts

same reason i run a 20 on my 441. I like more power less bar. I will just use it for small trims, i stihl have a 16" for it too. I like to have options. Not to mention it cuts so fast its pure fun to use...


----------



## bootboy

Put a brand new 18" Sugi on my 460, just for fun. It's for another saw but I wanted to have a killer firewood saw for a week or 2.


----------



## Customcuts

bootboy said:


> Put a brand new 18" Sugi on my 460, just for fun. It's for another saw but I wanted to have a killer firewood saw for a week or 2.




Now that's what I'm talkin about, YESS! You are going to bury ur foot in sawdust in approx. 2seconds.....lol


----------



## bootboy

BTW, Sugi says its a 68 DL bar but with the tensioner maxed out on both of my saws, 68 is still way slack. I had a 66DL loop handy and it is perfect, right in the middle of the tensioners.


----------



## bootboy

Edit


----------



## Customcuts

bootboy said:


> BTW, Sugi says its a 68 DL bar but with the tensioner maxed out on both of my saws, 68 is still way slack. I had a 66DL loop handy and it is perfect, right in the middle of the tensioners.


 Where did u get that sugi bar, and how does it compare to a regular stihl. Bar?


----------



## bootboy

I bought it off eBay from the us distributor, HEV inc in California.

I bought my stihl PH only. So I don't have any personal experience with stihl bars o a saw this size. That said, the reason I got the Sugi was because of the things I'd heard about them. I actually saved money that way. My dealer knocked off the price of the stihl bar which was about $90 and I got the Sugi for less than that. Plus it looks BA.


----------



## Customcuts

bootboy said:


> I bought it off eBay from the us distributor, HEV inc in California.
> 
> I bought my stihl PH only. So I don't have any personal experience with stihl bars o a saw this size. That said, the reason I got the Sugi was because of the things I'd heard about them. I actually saved money that way. My dealer knocked off the price of the stihl bar which was about $90 and I got the Sugi for less than that. Plus it looks BA.



Yeah man it does look mean!


----------



## bootboy

Painted the filter cover. I'm bored.


----------



## terryknight

bootboy said:


> Painted the filter cover. I'm bored.



gotta go find something to cut up or cut down.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## terryknight

played with some heavy equipment and got some wood out of it. almost finished cleaning up from this summer's storms


----------



## sgreanbeans

See! Wasn't that hard! Mucho easy when ya got hydraulic muscles


----------



## sgreanbeans

terryknight said:


> gotta go find something to cut up or cut down.:msp_biggrin:



Yeah!, quit painting over the orange, it's like sacrilegious or sumtin! Saw gods may make that saw bight you, paint it orange again, and see, may have to buy a new one too please them.


----------



## bootboy

Is it ok if I keep part of it black if I get that 261 I'm dreaming of?


----------



## Guran

Hey! I removed a Birch last weekend. :msp_smile:
View attachment 254237





Went rather well I think. Taking it really slow. Trying hard not to cut of my lanyard or something else........


----------



## terryknight

Guran said:


> Hey! I removed a Birch last weekend. :msp_smile:
> View attachment 254237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went rather well I think. Taking it really slow. Trying hard not to cut of my lanyard or something else........



what are those things that look like knee pads, but are below the knees?


----------



## Youngbuck20

terryknight said:


> what are those things that look like knee pads, but are below the knees?



Im assuming velcro straps. I think you may be more comfortable closer to the tree (shorten up lanyard) and that will make it easier to cut. good to see all PPE and safety line.


----------



## Guran

Youngbuck20 said:


> Im assuming velcro straps. I think you may be more comfortable closer to the tree (shorten up lanyard) and that will make it easier to cut. good to see all PPE and safety line.



So right you are. Those are the Velcro straps on my (almost) brand new Carbon Geckos. :smile2:
So I'm too far away from the tree you think? OK. But I feel rather comfy. But I will try how it feels working closer to the stem. Thanks for the advice.
I never climb or use my saw without the proper PPE. Same goes for tree removals on ground also. 
Safety line with a GriGri2 feels really safe. Especially if you want to bail out real quick. (When the wife is shouting......) Just realease the lanyard and down you go.


----------



## sgreanbeans

bootboy said:


> Is it ok if I keep part of it black if I get that 261 I'm dreaming of?



Nope, gotta change it back to orange. Just trying to look out for ya man, they turn a saw that has been disgraced in to a blood thirsty demon saw.............Ive seen it.


----------



## Youngbuck20

Guran said:


> So right you are. Those are the Velcro straps on my (almost) brand new Carbon Geckos. :smile2:
> So I'm too far away from the tree you think? OK. But I feel rather comfy. But I will try how it feels working closer to the stem. Thanks for the advice.
> I never climb or use my saw without the proper PPE. Same goes for tree removals on ground also.
> Safety line with a GriGri2 feels really safe. Especially if you want to bail out real quick. (When the wife is shouting......) Just realease the lanyard and down you go.



Whatever works for you. I find it easier to make my notch if I'm closer than you are to the tree but if that's what works for you then that's good. Wife screaming or bees nest, both on the same level of danger!


----------



## Guran

Youngbuck20 said:


> Wife screaming or bees nest, both on the same level of danger!



Oh-oh!! I'm not gonna show this thread to my wife! That would cause a lot of buzz....... :hmm3grin2orange:
I would be grounded for sure!


----------



## Youngbuck20

Bein grounded to the bedroom aint to bad!


----------



## terryknight

Youngbuck20 said:


> Bein grounded to the bedroom aint to bad!



depends whether or not you're alone


----------



## Youngbuck20

I'm sure we could make due haha


----------



## Guran

Yey!!! I just signed up for a advanced tree felling course.  Three days course with exam. After that I will be licensed to handle storm-felled forrest in great tension and other tricky stuff like trees with nasty lean. Good to have it on black & white. 
Wish me luck guys! Mucho expensivo......... Hope it's worth it.


----------



## Youngbuck20

It might save your life one day, how much is your life worth?? Good to see your getting education not just picking up a saw and callin yourself an arborist


----------



## Customcuts

*Jeep work*











Worked @ the shop today, did some milling,welding,plasma cutting, and used the lathe. I love the shop, we just put in a keg in the fridge with a tap going thru the door... Greatness.! I can work thru the night...lolView attachment 254563
View attachment 254564
View attachment 254565


----------



## Stayalert

Took down a couple of hemlocks...Friend made a cool (I think) time lapse.....


Treework, Zilla Style - YouTube


----------



## terryknight

i like the chickens


----------



## Stayalert

terryknight said:


> i like the chickens



no chickens or chicken coops were crushed during this exercise....


----------



## Customcuts

Stayalert said:


> Took down a couple of hemlocks...Friend made a cool (I think) time lapse.....
> 
> 
> Treework, Zilla Style - YouTube



Great video, what was it shot with?


----------



## Customcuts

*Put this together this morning*

Metal Work - YouTube[video=youtube;-LY2MSPQOW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LY2MSPQOW8&feature=plcp[/video] 

Shot all this with my cell phone.


----------



## Stayalert

Customcuts said:


> Great video, what was it shot with?



a gopro that was set to shoot a photo every 5 seconds (I think) - the photos are then shown as a slideshow....


----------



## cheaplaughs

*first job*

View attachment 254943
View attachment 254944
View attachment 254945
View attachment 254946
just finished it took about nine hours.for this newb


----------



## terryknight

cheaplaughs said:


> View attachment 254943
> View attachment 254944
> View attachment 254945
> View attachment 254946
> just finished it took about nine hours.for this newb



pics no work


----------



## cheaplaughs

*pics*

ill try again


----------



## cheaplaughs

*pics again*

View attachment 254964
View attachment 254965
View attachment 254966
View attachment 254967


----------



## mattfr12

cheaplaughs said:


> View attachment 254964
> View attachment 254965
> View attachment 254966
> View attachment 254967



I like all the hangers in the nearby trees.


----------



## rtsims

Whats up with not wearing a hard hat? Hope you had a harness on.


----------



## Blakesmaster

rtsims said:


> Whats up with not wearing a hard hat? Hope you had a harness on.



That bucket is ####ed. I can't believe someone would just get into something like that.


----------



## deevo

Blakesmaster said:


> That bucket is ####ed. I can't believe someone would just get into something like that.



The bucket leveller cable or chain is stuck or something. Get that boom inspected soon cheap laughs. They can come right to your place to do it.


----------



## cheaplaughs

*First job*

I didn't wear a hard hat when I tested the bucket but had a harness on. Your right about the bucket who can I call to get it inspected. I setup too far from the tree to reach the hangers but pulled them down shortly after. Chipped everything up to six inches and made firewood out of the rest.


----------



## deevo

cheaplaughs said:


> I didn't wear a hard hat when I tested the bucket but had a harness on. Your right about the bucket who can I call to get it inspected. I setup too far from the tree to reach the hangers but pulled them down shortly after. Chipped everything up to six inches and made firewood out of the rest.



Wajax does or google something in your area, is it an altec or Hi ranger? Altec is in Milton


----------



## Blakesmaster

deevo said:


> Wajax does or google something in your area, is it an altec or Hi ranger? Altec is in Milton



Deevo, not only do I disagree with encouraging this poor soul, I think you need a time out for not know an ALC when you see one! lol


----------



## treeclimber101

Blakesmaster said:


> Deevo, not only do I disagree with encouraging this poor soul, I think you need a time out for not know an ALC when you see one! lol



There's a Bartlett beater there for real !


----------



## deevo

Blakesmaster said:


> Deevo, not only do I disagree with encouraging this poor soul, I think you need a time out for not know an ALC when you see one! lol



I was looking at it from my iphone! lol! Well then I don't know where to tell him to go! I only know altec or terex! No ALC's flying around here!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## treeclimber101

deevo said:


> I was looking at it from my iphone! lol! Well then I don't know where to tell him to go! I only know altec or terex! No ALC's flying around here!:msp_biggrin:



That's no excuse for not knowing it all and being perfect ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mattfr12

treeclimber101 said:


> There's a Bartlett beater there for real !



That use to be my rig. :cool2:


----------



## treeclimber101

mattfr12 said:


> That use to be my rig. :cool2:



Now that's my best buds rig except his is brand friggin new with a 65 ft boom and 15 inch bandit pretty bad ass truck looks good and he's a good guy hard worker and they apparently love him


----------



## bootboy

Today was my girlfriends first day as a groundie. We had a big pine at a friends house and she wanted to help and see what it was all about. She did great! I blocked many large pieces off the spar and she let em run nice and smooth, got them untied and had the rope back up to me before I knew it. It was a lot of fun. I'll have to post a video.


----------



## bootboy

http://youtu.be/02ISz9hQYS0
Here's one. Sorry about the slow cuts. I just get a little puckered when cuttin stuff that big that high, just taking my time to be safe.


And here's another. By this time my arms were a little fatigued and I bumped the brake on my saw. Decent cuts though, I think. http://youtu.be/aKnpQAd4FLQ


----------



## Guran

bootboy said:


> Today was my girlfriends first day as a groundie. We had a big pine at a friends house and she wanted to help and see what it was all about. She did great! I blocked many large pieces off the spar and she let em run nice and smooth, got them untied and had the rope back up to me before I knew it. It was a lot of fun. I'll have to post a video.



That does it! I'ts time to involve my wife as a groundie! 

I saw that the notch cut was about half way in the spar. Is that how it should be? I usually cut out a a wedge, about 20% in.
But I guess there's less change to make a cut in the rigging line if you have a deeper wedge cut?


----------



## bootboy

I'm comfortable taking a deep notch when my pieces are only 4' long. That way I don't have to worry about wedging it off or cutting into my notch and flopping it. Taller pieces I take a shallower notch. I like to have it just deep enough to have a slight pull in the direction of fall.


----------



## no tree to big

Guran said:


> That does it! I'ts time to involve my wife as a groundie!
> 
> I saw that the notch cut was about half way in the spar. Is that how it should be? I usually cut out a a wedge, about 20% in.
> But I guess there's less change to make a cut in the rigging line if you have a deeper wedge cut?



general rule is 1/3 but when I'm blocking down a trunk a lot of times I'll put a deeper notch in it just so it goes over on its own let gravity help you


----------



## Youngbuck20

Being tested today on this gigantic poplar. I have one hour to rig out as much as possible. I have to tip tie and lift all those branches instead of just rigging them normally. Also have a tag line on the butt of it to direct it away from the imaginary "greenhouse". Haven't been up past 60' in a long time should be interesting!


----------



## Youngbuck20

View attachment 255475


----------



## smokey01

Youngbuck20 said:


> Being tested today on this gigantic poplar. I have one hour to rig out as much as possible. I have to tip tie and lift all those branches instead of just rigging them normally. Also have a tag line on the butt of it to direct it away from the imaginary "greenhouse". Haven't been up past 60' in a long time should be interesting!



Good luck, I'll bet you do great.


----------



## smokey01

bootboy said:


> Tree work - Blocking down a big pine - YouTube
> Here's one. Sorry about the slow cuts. I just get a little puckered when cuttin stuff that big that high, just taking my time to be safe.
> 
> 
> And here's another. By this time my arms were a little fatigued and I bumped the brake on my saw. Decent cuts though, I think. GOPR1499 - YouTube




I enjoyed watching your work, well done.


----------



## smokey01

Anybody else find this one a little scary? 

Especially at time 3:02, I thought they guy was getting ready to climb into the chipper. 
[video=youtube;BMsfQ0GnU5o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMsfQ0GnU5o&feature=related[/video]


----------



## bootboy

smokey01 said:


> Anybody else find this one a little scary?
> 
> Especially at time 3:02, I thought they guy was getting ready to climb into the chipper.
> [video=youtube;BMsfQ0GnU5o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMsfQ0GnU5o&feature=related[/video]



I dunno, but that music was pretty gay.


----------



## Youngbuck20

smokey01 said:


> Good luck, I'll bet you do great.


Thank you! I did do just fine. Didnt hit my "greenhouse" lol It sure is something to be in the top of a poplar while it feels like a tornado is comin through!


----------



## Customcuts

*Double Dawgs*


----------



## tramp bushler

. Read the title. "Killing trees is arborcide " So I'm a mass arborcidest. !!! And proud of it
I don't want to get into the morality of the thot process that brought about. ( I saw someone taking down a healthy tree and it disturbed me) . . 
That is disturbing. !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## St. John

*Nice forum*

Glad to have found this site.

15 years climbing somewhat full time, until 5 years ago, now doing something else, kept the license and tools for some weekend work.

On that pine tree, being rigged down on video, I take it there was no where to toss single rounds??

Something I do to all my saws (usually when I bought a new one, but can be done anytime), all the main attachment screws that don't come off during a cleaning (mainly handlebars), is take the screws out and use loc-tite on them, keeps it nice and tight....

Just my tip.

Looking forward to seeing some of these posts.


----------



## bootboy

St. John said:


> Glad to have found this site....
> 
> On that pine tree, being rigged down on video, I take it there was no where to toss single rounds??
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some of these posts.



No, unfortunately, there's a tree house on one side, paver stairs on the other, an a stream at the bottom of the hill. Even if the stairs or treehouse wasn't there, I wouldn't want to fetch rounds out of the stream bed. I wish I could just Murph that sombeech, but its good practice. I didn't get it all done the other day, I only had a couple hours. I need to go back and take off about 6 more pieces. It gets to be about 28" DBH, I have to block a spar with my 460.... Woof!


----------



## smokey01

tramp bushler said:


> . Read the title. "Killing trees is arborcide " So I'm a mass arborcidest. !!! And proud of it
> I don't want to get into the morality of the thot process that brought about. ( I saw someone taking down a healthy tree and it disturbed me) . .
> That is disturbing. !!!!!!!!!!!!



Yes, but you give them a great big hug with that lanyard of yours before you send them to another life, so you're not only an "arborcidest" but a TREE HUGGER too. Now that's disturbing! 

I bet the person shooting that video lives in a house made from wood, don't ya think?


----------



## bootboy

I finished that pine, I'll get videos up soon. I set a line in a big cottonwood that I get to start tomorrow morning. Hope to have to top out down to the 50' stem in about 4 hours. Will film.


----------



## bootboy

http://youtu.be/s2qCtm9jPuw

http://youtu.be/Y7QlLaFtuzQ

I need to re-upload them. I used YouTube's anti shake enhancement and it makes the videos look like they're under water, pretty awful rubbery quality to them.


----------



## St. John

Your rigging looks nice. 

I understand the limits of the ground prohibiting chunking. Any chance of using another tree and have a tag line on the bottom??

Cut a bigger piece (6 footer maybe), and use the tagline (through something else if necessary, or even a wrap), to keep it from bashing the lowering tree??

Just a thought.

Very nice video though...thanks for sharing.


----------



## St. John

One other thing i noticed in your video, if you would like a suggestion....

It will seem awkward at first, but after a job or 2, it will be natural. 

I am right handed, like you, but try reversing your flipline, controlling it with your left hand and have the clip to belt on the right. It keeps the long end of the flip line away from the chainsaw.

I had an old vet teach me that and it was weird, but I trusted them and tried it and it makes more sense if you try it out...


----------



## bootboy

Yeah I thought about that, after my rope got burned when a moving piece smashed the rope against the trunk. My GF doesn't let em run enough and my brother lets em run to much. I could do a redirect on the trunk with a pulley to keep it from smashing the rope.

On another note... to all the echo bashing @$$ clowns: Bite me. My 600p is a hell of a saw, I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## climb4fun

yesterday i got off of work and had to go up a friends tree to remove a branch that was blocking his tv reception. lmfao only took me 15 mins to get 50 ft up, use a handsaw to yank a couple lil branches out and i was back on the ground. i wasnt even going to charge him but he slipped $40 into my gear bag while i wasnt looking... i wont complain lol.


----------



## terryknight

played with some chainsaws, tractors, and wood today.

picked up some cherry for me to mill and loaded up my buddy with firewood for his new house


----------



## Customcuts

*New HD Lowering Device*

Been thinking about making another lowering device, I have a light duty single bollard, medium duty dual bollard and I'm looking to make a heavy duty single bollard. Got all the materials and going to make it tomorrow. I'll post pics as I go... It's going to have a 4.5" bollard .25" wall si it will have a good bend radius for even ropes up to 1"...


----------



## Youngbuck20

More big tests today. Got black sabbath warpigs pumpin me up! Doin speedlining with haul back


----------



## Youngbuck20

Disregard this post.


----------



## Goose IBEW

One of my helpers is a mechanic so he and I made a day of wrenching. new pads and rotors on an '06 F150 2wd then we put new steel brake lines on my '87 C70 dump. The brakes have been a thorn in my side and needed taken care of. 1/4 inch lines bent and double flared front to back. We also replaced the power steering belt to ensure that the steering and hydro boost brakes are up to snuff for the winter to come.umpkin2:


----------



## Customcuts

*Pics as promised*

View attachment 257589
View attachment 257590
View attachment 257592
View attachment 257594
View attachment 257594
View attachment 257596


----------



## Customcuts

*Pics as promised*

















View attachment 257589
View attachment 257590
View attachment 257592
View attachment 257594
View attachment 257594
View attachment 257596


----------



## Customcuts

*More pics*










View attachment 257615
View attachment 257616
View attachment 257617


----------



## Customcuts

*lowering devices*

[video=youtube;jxbWQQlxYU0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxbWQQlxYU0&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

Stihl got some work to do to my 2 New ones, but they are useable now...


----------



## Zale

very nice work.


----------



## terryknight

played with my new mill

learned a lot


----------



## sgreanbeans

Customcuts said:


> View attachment 257589
> View attachment 257590
> View attachment 257592
> View attachment 257594
> View attachment 257594
> View attachment 257596



Do u build this stuff at the fab shop or your pad? Looks like those where cut with a water jet or sumtin! Nice work, ya should go in production on that double, I would be interested in that. I set up alot of drift rigs, that would be nice for them.


----------



## Customcuts

terryknight said:


> played with my new mill
> 
> learned a lot



Did u make that mill setup?


----------



## Customcuts

sgreanbeans said:


> Do u build this stuff at the fab shop or your pad? Looks like those where cut with a water jet or sumtin! Nice work, ya should go in production on that double, I would be interested in that. I set up alot of drift rigs, that would be nice for them.



I make them at the shop I work @. They get cut out on a 4' x 4' cnc torchmate . Basically a computer guided plasma cutter. I have an extra double that I have for sale in the local saw shop, but none of the "tree guys" around my area know what a lowering device is or how to use one. Email me @ [email protected] if you are interested in it. It has never been used.


----------



## smokey01

Youngbuck20 said:


> Disregard this post.



Don't read this.


----------



## terryknight

Customcuts said:


> Did u make that mill setup?



nope it is an alaskan


----------



## tramp bushler

Terry. You did good getting the log up off the ground. It makes milling a lot better. The exhausted and dust disapate better. 
The mechanics of running an Alaska mill take a bit to get down. But the 2 most important things are a sharp even chain that has the right amount of joint. And a good bar. That has good even rails. . I like your slabbing. Tracks. 

Big challenge is finishing a cut and keeping the surface flat


----------



## tramp bushler

I like to keep the tip side of the mill back from the tip of the bar. I've seen tips ruined by being squashed slightly . I mount mine in the tongue of the replaceable tip area.


----------



## Goose IBEW

Rented a Vermeer SC252 stump grinder and went to work with it. I have operated a hundred different pieces of equipment but this was my first go round with a stump grinder. I was pleased with its performance, considering its a rental, seems to do a better job grinding than getting around. Need to get into a 36" gate tomorrow, that's why I went with this machine. I'm glad I skipped the experience of a wheel barrow type grinder.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Youngbuck20

*Pain in my ash!*

Was up a massive green ash all day. 8 hours! I hate ash! Had to piece it out very small piece by small piece. One out of every 10 branches would hit the ground, one hell of a rats nest to deal with when I was done. Hydro line directly through the middle of the tree where everything was being dropped, or attempting to be dropped. Lots of limb walking. I gotta ask, beside actually sitting on the hydro line myself everything else was. My climbing line, rigging line, and branches were all over it. So what does it take to get zapped cause I dont wanna find out! Wasnt feeling too great about that! Everything done and I alive I guess.


----------



## climber32

Youngbuck20 said:


> Was up a massive green ash all day. 8 hours! I hate ash! Had to piece it out very small piece by small piece. One out of every 10 branches would hit the ground, one hell of a rats nest to deal with when I was done. Hydro line directly through the middle of the tree where everything was being dropped, or attempting to be dropped. Lots of limb walking. I gotta ask, beside actually sitting on the hydro line myself everything else was. My climbing line, rigging line, and branches were all over it. So what does it take to get zapped cause I dont wanna find out! Wasnt feeling too great about that! Everything done and I alive I guess.



I cannot believe you would actually set your life line on top of "high voltage power line"' not only your climb line but your rigging line as well. Never mind high voltage but with any type of energized line is a big no no. In my eyes your pretty lucky to be alive. To top that, setting brush all over an energized line not only putting yourself in danger but the guy running the rigging line in danger. Maybe next time you could seek someone more qualified......


----------



## Youngbuck20

It wasnt high voltage. I am qualified. I was working with a full time certified and insured arborist who also teaches at a college. I didnt have much of a choice all my work was directly over it.


----------



## SquirrelMan

was 20 foot in a tree, swinging my chainsaw... see a guy out the corner of my eye waving.. I turn off the saw to hear what he saying, he says "Hi, I live on the corner. You guys do cut trees right?"


----------



## tramp bushler

Not into powerlines. What does a green ash look like?


----------



## jefflovstrom

tramp bushler said:


> Not into powerlines. What does a green ash look like?



:hmm3grin2orange:
Jeff 
I gotta stay out the newb thread,, hard to hear some stuff.
Jeff


----------



## Goose IBEW

tramp bushler said:


> What does a green ash look like?



You're on a computer, go to Google.com and save yourself some embarrassing posts.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## sgreanbeans




----------



## SquirrelMan

jefflovstrom said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:
> Jeff
> I gotta stay out the newb thread,, hard to hear some stuff.
> Jeff



I am new to the site but see you on here alot. its obvious you have alot of experience. Are you retired? How else could you spend so much time posting. :msp_razz:


----------



## smokey01

tramp bushler said:


> Not into powerlines. What does a green ash look like?




This is the greatest arborist site in the world with proclaimed experience extraordinaire and on the newbe sub thread _“for individuals seeking help learning the basics. Ask the pro's here"_ and tramp bushler gets *"google it"?* He is writing from Alaska where they don’t even have green ash. I’m actually surprised the guy is curious enough to even want to know. 

You guys respond with.



jefflovstrom said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: I gotta stay out the newb thread,, hard to hear some stuff.Jeff



And



Goose IBEW said:


> You're on a computer, *go to Google.com *and save yourself some embarrassing posts.:msp_sneaky:





sgreanbeans said:


>


 
What is that? A high five for slapping the guy for asking a question??

Such a letdown, I don't know trees well and really looked forward to getting a great explanation beyond the basics, maybe even a personal experience. ( i.e. hard to cut, binds my saw easily, limbs are weak, disease prone, sappy on my ropes, etc.). Lacking experience in the complexities of trees, I always have my smart phone with me and can look them up with several apps that I have installed. ( plus for 911) Who needs responses like this when I can get better information from a "smart" phone and look what I get here. 
I don't think it is embarrassing to ask a question on a newbe thread, one should be ashamed if they don't. Now if it says ISA Certified under your name, that could be embarrassing. 
Experienced professionals should be embarrassed for trying to humiliate someone!

I know this will piss some off, I'm just hoping you can look at it from another perspective. One could be here to network, associate and get knowledge…*and they get, google it?* and high fives like we showed him!

It would be nice if more of you could ride on over here and step down from that tall horse and give a hand, it's not like the question was asked on the "pro" side of the fence. 

Some members can be like dogs, running around sniffing out things to piss on without leaving a valuable contribution and then they growl when someone barks back.


----------



## bootboy

SquirrelMan said:


> I am new to the site but see you on here alot. its obvious you have alot of experience. Are you retired? How else could you spend so much time posting. :msp_razz:



He's an ornery old curmudgeon that gets off on putting people down. Ignore him. I'm sure he has insecurities that lead to his passive-aggressive behavior. People like him use his brand of behavior as a distraction to try and shift others' scrutiny away from themselves, for fear that their own flaws might be exposed. Pretty simple and textbook psychology.


----------



## tramp bushler

jefflovstrom said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:
> Jeff
> I gotta stay out the newb thread,, hard to hear some stuff.
> Jeff



Hard to hear what, Beins I was just back east and I know what White ash and Brown ash look like and that they aren't overly limby, I was curious as to what green ash looked like. The question was aimed at the poster who did the job. Not you. At 52 years old I still find climbing fun and profitable. Obviously you don't as you have stated you spend your days sitting on your lard ass. At least I get mine up the tree. .
Smokey ; thanks for the support! ! Someone who's avatar is some square head when they live in an almost tropical climate can't be taken too seriously. He's probably just a drunk. , lost his nerve and got lazy. 
No worries, just another mouthy pos who got put on ignore.

I'd like to work around some of these Jack asses. Work them into the ground then see how they run their mouth .. 
Sure is a world of difference between someone like him and someone like Beastmaster or Imagineero. ..


----------



## Goose IBEW

smokey01 said:


> This is the greatest arborist site in the world with proclaimed experience extraordinaire and on the newbe sub thread _“for individuals seeking help learning the basics. Ask the pro's here"_ and tramp bushler gets *"google it"?* He is writing from Alaska where they don’t even have green ash. I’m actually surprised the guy is curious enough to even want to know.
> 
> You guys respond with.
> 
> 
> 
> And
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that? A high five for slapping the guy for asking a question??
> 
> Such a letdown, I don't know trees well and really looked forward to getting a great explanation beyond the basics, maybe even a personal experience. ( i.e. hard to cut, binds my saw easily, limbs are weak, disease prone, sappy on my ropes, etc.). Lacking experience in the complexities of trees, I always have my smart phone with me and can look them up with several apps that I have installed. ( plus for 911) Who needs responses like this when I can get better information from a "smart" phone and look what I get here.
> I don't think it is embarrassing to ask a question on a newbe thread, one should be ashamed if they don't. Now if it says ISA Certified under your name, that could be embarrassing.
> Experienced professionals should be embarrassed for trying to humiliate someone!
> 
> I know this will piss some off, I'm just hoping you can look at it from another perspective. One could be here to network, associate and get knowledge…*and they get, google it?* and high fives like we showed him!
> 
> It would be nice if more of you could ride on over here and step down from that tall horse and give a hand, it's not like the question was asked on the "pro" side of the fence.
> 
> Some members can be like dogs, running around sniffing out things to piss on without leaving a valuable contribution and then they growl when someone barks back.



I am sorry if this was taken the wrong way, I was not intending on being rude about anything. If I have a question I usually look to educate myself about it as much as I can on my own and then post questions if I need further education about the matter. In about 2 minutes I learned that the green ash is native to the United States, the wood has a desirable mosaic grain that is popular in making furniture, baseball bats and tool handles are made from the heavy dense Green Ash wood, and in Northern States, Green Ash is a popular slow burning firewood.

Now that I know a little about the wood, I would then perhaps post some questions about the tree's characteristics and how climbing them would be different from a tree that is popular in my area an that I am familiar with so I could have a comparison. I do respect the fact that an Alaskan member would have enough insight to ask about a tree that is not native in his region. Humiliation was not my intent. 

This is a tough crowd am I am NOT trying to be one of the tuff guys. I wrote what I wrote from the perspective of a newbie doing the most he can to gain knowledge, not a seasoned hard as$ looking down on somebody. Please accept my apologies, both Tramp Bushler and Smokey01.


----------



## tramp bushler

Goose. I don't spend a lot of time on Wikipedia. If someone doesn't want to answer a question I ask, they sure don't have to. One question people should ask themselves before running their gob is, If this guy was standing next to me out in the brush and asked that question where a smart ass answer might well get my nose spread across my face, how would I answer? ?????????

I also try to read up on a person I disagree with. See if there is something I'm missing. 
This arborist stuff is about the only part of the timber industry I not a professional with decades of experience in.
Only the rope climbing part. Not climbing and topping in the West coast tower Loggin style. Which I've been doing since 1983 .


----------



## tramp bushler

Sure wasn't looking for a scrap when I clicked on the notification today. Anyway ..


----------



## smokey01

Goose IBEW said:


> I am sorry if this was taken the wrong way,


 Thanks, I agree 100%, in fact I it got me looking up Ash and I learned things too. In fact there is a Greene Mountain Ash in Alaska but looks quite different. Another great source and it is right here, is to just search "Ash" and you find guys talking about splitting it, how to split it, etc. Sorry to throw you into such bad company so quickly, it is just that I really value this learning environment and there is this little pack of Beagles that like to scamper around and sniff out things to piss on. In time I will get better at ignoring them but it is not easy for me to ignore such behavior. I see the numbers of lurkers and browsers and I am pretty certain that they hold back contributing and participating because of guys like this. 
Anyway, I get what you said and see that it was not intended as the pack of stray dogs would have liked.


----------



## terryknight

bought a chipper (technically my father bought a chipper) 1990 vermeer 1600 drum, with a 6cyl ford and 17xx hours. pics tomorrow


----------



## jefflovstrom

SquirrelMan said:


> I am new to the site but see you on here alot. its obvious you have alot of experience. Are you retired? How else could you spend so much time posting. :msp_razz:



I work every day. I don't post when I am at work, so all my posts are after I get home,,Duh!
Jeff


----------



## tramp bushler

We do have some mountain ash here not much. It generally grows similar size and shape as Sitka Alder. Not too big and pretty crooked. 
The primary ash in Maine where I grew up logging is White Ash. Used for furniture, tool handles and very important to Alaskans, snowshoe frames. It also makes Great firewood.
But I had never heard of green ash and since Ontario Canada has similar timber to Maine I was wondering. 

Can we please change the subject! !


----------



## jefflovstrom

tramp bushler said:


> Hard to hear what, Beins I was just back east and I know what White ash and Brown ash look like and that they aren't overly limby, I was curious as to what green ash looked like. The question was aimed at the poster who did the job. Not you. At 52 years old I still find climbing fun and profitable. Obviously you don't as you have stated you spend your days sitting on your lard ass. At least I get mine up the tree. .
> Smokey ; thanks for the support! ! Someone who's avatar is some square head when they live in an almost tropical climate can't be taken too seriously. He's probably just a drunk. , lost his nerve and got lazy.
> No worries, just another mouthy pos who got put on ignore.
> 
> I'd like to work around some of these Jack asses. Work them into the ground then see how they run their mouth ..
> Sure is a world of difference between someone like him and someone like Beastmaster or Imagineero. ..



Maybe you should check your facts. I don't have a lard ass. You seem jealous of some one that is not me. 
You don't know me, and you call me a drunk? You are a real piece of dumb a s s! 
I have never said I sit on my lard ass, so you are a liar. 
Nerve?, yours is barking behind a keyboard.
Lazy? I would be fired.
Sorry you need to dis someone to lift yourself up! Dope.
Jeff


----------



## Customcuts

*Bull Rigger Bollard*







Well I got my project finished and tried it out with a small test log I had laying around. The thing is so smoooth and very stout with a 2 inch ratchet strap. I will be using a 4" when it comes in. Anyways here it is.View attachment 258980
View attachment 258981
[video=youtube;lvblVo1k5iw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvblVo1k5iw&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## tramp bushler

Custom ; very impressive . Looks smooth and strong


----------



## deevo

Customcuts said:


> Well I got my project finished and tried it out with a small test log I had laying around. The thing is so smoooth and very stout with a 2 inch ratchet strap. I will be using a 4" when it comes in. Anyways here it is.View attachment 258980
> View attachment 258981
> [video=youtube;lvblVo1k5iw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvblVo1k5iw&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]



Nice job on the build for sure. One thing you might want to consider and some bumpers for the back of it that are in contact with the tree. To prevent it from sliding. My GRCS and every GRCS has them. Just a thought for the heavier pieces which looks like that can take easy. Or a removable visor plate for removals.


----------



## Customcuts

deevo said:


> Nice job on the build for sure. One thing you might want to consider and some bumpers for the back of it that are in contact with the tree. To prevent it from sliding. My GRCS and every GRCS has them. Just a thought for the heavier pieces which looks like that can take easy. Or a removable visor plate for removals.



It has a removable kerf bracket for removals, just not shown in the pic. It bolts to. Bottom of plate with 4 bolts.
I'm anxious to use it on some really big pieces now. I sent one up to ontarioclimber to try outand do a review on it. Yeah, I still might put bumpers just not sure yet, I want to load it real good and see how much it moves if any. I know that strap gets it pretty tight. I'll be using it with a 4" ratchet strap..


----------



## terryknight

custom you do some nice work. get to work with some big stuff and take lots of photos

the new to me chipper. not the newest or shiniest but it will work for what i will do with it and the price was right


----------



## deevo

Customcuts said:


> It has a removable kerf bracket for removals, just not shown in the pic. It bolts to. Bottom of plate with 4 bolts.
> I'm anxious to use it on some really big pieces now. I sent one up to ontarioclimber to try outand do a review on it. Yeah, I still might put bumpers just not sure yet, I want to load it real good and see how much it moves if any. I know that strap gets it pretty tight. I'll be using it with a 4" ratchet strap..



Nice, ok then. The first time we were playing around with my GRCS when I got it we didn't have the ratchet tight as we should of and it slid a little> lesson learned. Got it dialed in nice now though. Think your onto something and do nice work:wink2:


----------



## Customcuts

deevo said:


> Nice, ok then. The first time we were playing around with my GRCS when I got it we didn't have the ratchet tight as we should of and it slid a little> lesson learned. Got it dialed in nice now though. Think your onto something and do nice work:wink2:


 
Thanks deevo, yeah I like to get that strap as tight as humanly possible to where it sounds like your knocking on a solid wood door when you knock on the strap. Im making one for a guy tomorrow that will have fairleads on both sides of the bollard. Should be interesting


----------



## Guran

I removed a huge cherry tree yesterday, that was monstriously big, and was going over two roof tops!
My wife did the groundie work. Finally got some use of her...... 

View attachment 259609
View attachment 259610
View attachment 259611
View attachment 259612


----------



## Zale

Guran said:


> I removed a huge cherry tree yesterday, that was monstriously big, and was going over two roof tops!
> My wife did the groundie work. Finally got some use of her......
> 
> View attachment 259609
> View attachment 259610
> View attachment 259611
> View attachment 259612




You need to buy a set of spikes.


----------



## tramp bushler

Ya, I thot I was missing something, for a removal anyway.
Great pics. Your wife is also a good photographer. ! Good job

A set of Buckingham's or Climb Rights is not much more than 2 bills and they work great.


----------



## Guran

tramp bushler said:


> Ya, I thot I was missing something, for a removal anyway.
> Great pics. Your wife is also a good photographer. ! Good job
> 
> A set of Buckingham's or Climb Rights is not much more than 2 bills and they work great.



Thanks. I've got a pair of Distel Carbon Geckos. Works great, but this tree was like a snake, going round in strange curves.... I started with spikes but that was close to impossible with all the strange lean and curves.
So I did the removal spikeless. :msp_biggrin: And I got a helluva muscle soreness in places I've never knew I had before....


----------



## tramp bushler

Wow. I'm a bit too big for Geko's. . I guess because I've done all my climbing with spurs I've developed my skill at finding a place to put the gaff. Even with trees that are small and lean real crazy. 
But, you got er done so, good job! !! 

There have been a number of times I wished I had a gaff on the out side of the climbers as well as in the instep.


----------



## since16

*Scam artist*

The national news this morning had a deal on tree services scamming people doing storm clean up. They kinda made everyone who does trees look like a scam artist some how couldn't get one shot of crew w regular equiptment they found a elevator repair man/tree guy


----------



## bootboy

since16 said:


> The national news this morning had a deal on tree services scamming people doing storm clean up. They kinda made everyone who does trees look like a scam artist some how couldn't get one shot of crew w regular equiptment they found a elevator repair man/tree guy



Damn it feels good to be a gangsta.


----------



## cheaplaughs

*Climbing*

I tried a little climbing today with the help of a pro. I think I might be too old for this. Maybe if I use a smaller diam rope for my climbing knot might help.


----------



## jefflovstrom

How old are you?
Jeff


----------



## bootboy

Spent 5-1/2 hours in an 80' cottonwood. Got it reduced to a 45' trunk that I get to block down. A pro faller could just Murph that sombich down but it's too close to a deck for my liking.


----------



## cheaplaughs

*climbing*

im 48 and feeling it.ive been bricklaying for 32 years started young and enjoyed it.im always looking to try something new.


----------



## cheaplaughs

*climbing*

View attachment 260613
View attachment 260614
a couple of pics of my first blakes hitch.


----------



## deevo

cheaplaughs said:


> I tried a little climbing today with the help of a pro. I think I might be too old for this. Maybe if I use a smaller diam rope for my climbing knot might help.



I looked at your pics, get some bee line for your frictions hitch. Easier to tie and runs smoother. How is your bucket truck working out?


----------



## cheaplaughs

*climbing*

it was pretty hard with the line i had so i will get some smaller diam.the bucket truck is working better it was an easy fix with the cables now its alot more comfortable and safer i presume.its too old for altec to work on and they cant even give me advice on it for insurance reasons.


----------



## Guran

cheaplaughs said:


> im 48 and feeling it.ive been bricklaying for 32 years started young and enjoyed it.im always looking to try something new.



Hey Cheap! 48? You're still a youngster man! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## cheaplaughs

*tree trim*

heres a couple trees i trimmed.the bigger tree is cracked badly just wondering what could be done to save it.View attachment 260834
View attachment 260835
View attachment 260839


----------



## cheaplaughs

*tree trim*

sorry first pic is of different place


----------



## Zale

From the one picture, I would suggest removing the tree. IMO it is structurally unsound. I wouldn't get into cables, through bolts etc. Too far gone.


----------



## cheaplaughs

*too far gone*

thanks i will let the home owner know


----------



## Youngbuck20

Definitely a removal. That some good lions-tailing right there!


----------



## no tree to big

cheaplaughs said:


> heres a couple trees i trimmed.the bigger tree is cracked badly just wondering what could be done to save it.View attachment 260834
> View attachment 260835
> View attachment 260839



I hope you at least cleaned up them stubs... I suggest you find somebody who knows how to properly trim a tree and pay that guy to teach you cause I would not be happy if I came home to those trees... 

if I did that where I live I would not get payed


----------



## cheaplaughs

*Tree trim*

Thanks that's why I Posted the pics to get feedback. Because of the split the home owner wanted a lot of weight taken of. I did exactly what I was asked to do. Had I not known them I would of used an arborist I know to work with me. Is it just the stubs or other mistakes that you could point out. Thanks in advance


----------



## jefflovstrom

cheaplaughs said:


> Thanks that's why I Posted the pics to get feedback. Because of the split the home owner wanted a lot of weight taken of. I did exactly what I was asked to do. Had I not known them I would of used an arborist I know to work with me. Is it just the stubs or other mistakes that you could point out. Thanks in advance




Jeff


----------



## Stayalert

I cleaned up what was left of a maple tree this morning. The home owner hired someone and that someone left without finishing. I was leerie but a reliable friend said all I had to do was go and load my trailer with maple (brush was gone, etc.)

Well it worked out fine....I just finished splitting and stacking a small amount (~1/3rd cord) of maple BTU's.....Now its snowing like crazy (won't stick but it sure is pretty!)


----------



## tramp bushler

Youngbuck20 said:


> Definitely a removal. That some good lions-tailing right there!




So that's what lion tailing is. 
Learn something new every day. 
It looks like those splits would be a good candidate for cabeling, if they want to keep them. I'd politics the owner for taking it down.


----------



## bootboy

beautiful day to kill a cottonwood.


----------



## Customcuts

cheaplaughs said:


> heres a couple trees i trimmed.the bigger tree is cracked badly just wondering what could be done to save it.View attachment 260834
> View attachment 260835
> View attachment 260839



Just aerial mason that chit! And throw some aircraft cable with ubolt buckles on it...lol. .....:confident: p.s. put the cables 3ft above the split with j lags...... I'm totally kidding man don't do any of that. Just cut it down.


----------



## bootboy

killing cottonwoods


----------



## tramp bushler

Thats a nice picture .


----------



## bootboy

Thank you, I'll pass it on to my photographer aka "groundie"


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

cheaplaughs said:


> it was pretty hard with the line i had so i will get some smaller diam.the bucket truck is working better it was an easy fix with the cables now its alot more comfortable and safer i presume.its too old for altec to work on and they cant even give me advice on it for insurance reasons.



When the manufacture tells you they wont work or give you advise on your truck cause its too old, I would feel really really leary about the truck. I would have ran away from that deal. Just saying.


----------



## Stayalert

I ran winter weight bar & chain oil


----------



## Customcuts

*Got the first dual fairlead BullRiggerBollard*




Got the first dual fairlead B.R.B. done ready to be shipped...View attachment 261596
This thing is super stout and smoooth as silk....


----------



## terryknight

Customcuts said:


> Got the first dual fairlead B.R.B. done ready to be shipped...View attachment 261596
> This thing is super stout and smoooth as silk....



looking good. you do some nice work


----------



## Customcuts

terryknight said:


> looking good. you do some nice work




Thanks terry, welding and metal fab is my first love followed closely by tree work.


----------



## St. John

bootboy said:


> beautiful day to kill a cottonwood.



Sir, everyday is a beautiful day to kill a cottonwood.


----------



## bootboy

St. John said:


> Sir, everyday is a beautiful day to kill a cottonwood.



Well spoken sir.


----------



## bootboy

I get to go retrieve some gear I left in a tree a few days ago when I had to bail because the weather got real nasty real quick


----------



## tramp bushler

You guys get to keep climbing in November. Its been winter here for a month or more. I need to find an indoor shop or gym here so I can rope climb thruout the winter. And get my abs in better shape.
Spring will be here in May and there will prolly be plenty of climbing. 

Wise choice Boots to get out of a tree when the Wx.gets bad. Like an old timber Faller I worked with used to say. The days you get blown out. You don't loose a day, you gain a day to live.


----------



## Stayalert

I removed some threatening (house/utilities) limbs from a maple.I used a *gasp* ladder.....I spent a lot of time rigging and it was a pleasure to see the limbs gently separate from the tree and hang a couple of feet from where they had been without causing any damage of injury. I know you guys probably have 100 better ways of doing this but I'm a newb......Please point out all of the things that I did wrong...gotta keep learning....


----------



## jefflovstrom

Stayalert said:


> I removed some threatening (house/utilities) limbs from a maple.I used a *gasp* ladder.....I spent a lot of time rigging and it was a pleasure to see the limbs gently separate from the tree and hang a couple of feet from where they had been without causing any damage of injury. I know you guys probably have 100 better ways of doing this but I'm a newb......Please point out all of the things that I did wrong...gotta keep learning....



Nice pic,,I ain't got nothing bad to say,,, 
Jeff


----------



## St. John

Stayalert said:


> I removed some threatening (house/utilities) limbs from a maple.I used a *gasp* ladder.....I spent a lot of time rigging and it was a pleasure to see the limbs gently separate from the tree and hang a couple of feet from where they had been without causing any damage of injury. I know you guys probably have 100 better ways of doing this but I'm a newb......Please point out all of the things that I did wrong...gotta keep learning....



Looks good to me. I can't tell from the pic but if you didnt, when at the top of the ladder, I would throw the flip line around the tree. 

One trick we use for stuff over a roof, as long as you could stand on the roof, we would have 2 guys up there, then use a Stihl power pruner, since the extend out to 11 feet plus the height of the person holding it, one person cut small pieces and the other catch them with a heavy duty trash barrel. It works to get a bunch of stuff away from the roof before going up the tree. Not always applicable, but good on occasion. 

Looks good though. 

Doing 3 big dead firs tomorrow. I will try to get some good pics.


----------



## Stayalert

St. John said:


> Looks good to me. I can't tell from the pic but if you didnt, when at the top of the ladder, I would throw the flip line around the tree.
> 
> One trick we use for stuff over a roof, as long as you could stand on the roof, we would have 2 guys up there, then use a Stihl power pruner, since the extend out to 11 feet plus the height of the person holding it, one person cut small pieces and the other catch them with a heavy duty trash barrel. It works to get a bunch of stuff away from the roof before going up the tree. Not always applicable, but good on occasion.
> 
> Looks good though.
> 
> Doing 3 big dead firs tomorrow. I will try to get some good pics.



good luck.

For sure! I like tying the ladder in and then tying myself in separate from the ladder. 

I too started removing tips with a power pruner from the roof. I like the idea of a trash barrel....I was wondering what it sounded like in the house when I set my power pruner on the roof to start it....Must have sent vibes throughout the house....


----------



## Lil Red

This might have been one of the most tedious jobs I have done yet so I thought I would share as I am pretty proud  3 decent sized cottonwoods with not much of a landing. Everything had to be roped down in this little patio area. View attachment 262599
View attachment 262600
View attachment 262601
View attachment 262602
View attachment 262603


----------



## Marc

Cross posted this in the working man chainsaw thread, but in case anyone missed it there, here are some pics from a recent red maple removal. Tree was dying, severe decay on the north side. Sorry the image quality is kinda low...

Straightforward removal, no rigging. Just a wire fence right under the tree, but easy enough to avoid.


----------



## Zale

How long is your lanyard?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Zale said:


> How long is your lanyard?



LOL.. why? ...probably 12' I would quess, but I would not care.
Jeff


----------



## deevo

Lil Red said:


> This might have been one of the most tedious jobs I have done yet so I thought I would share as I am pretty proud  3 decent sized cottonwoods with not much of a landing. Everything had to be roped down in this little patio area. View attachment 262599
> View attachment 262600
> View attachment 262601
> View attachment 262602
> View attachment 262603



Good job Red, GRCS is nice to have eh? Did you tip tie and lower some of the stems?


----------



## Zale

jefflovstrom said:


> LOL.. why? ...probably 12' I would quess, but I would not care.
> 
> Jeff



Seemed somewhat excessive.


----------



## Marc

Zale said:


> Seemed somewhat excessive.



He's right, 12 ft. Not excessive at all. Just looks long cause I was cinched up to do... something. Take a drink probably.


----------



## Lil Red

Ya, tip tied most of the lateral branches, I didn't feel like climbing all over those cottonwoods. Grcs is a life saver, this job would have much worse without it!


----------



## bootboy

This is about 2weeks overdue and very short, but fun to watch anyway.
http://youtu.be/qCOGX3jpNN0


----------



## Youngbuck20

Throw a tag line on that ####e!


----------



## bootboy

Meh, that LZ has plenty of room. He was just being wierd about pulling it onto the deck.


----------



## jefflovstrom

bootboy said:


> This is about 2weeks overdue and very short, but fun to watch anyway.
> Beautiful day to kill a cottonwood - YouTube



Don't be mad,, I should not comment, but you looked really nervous in that vid.
I mean, I would not hang around and watch the load go down, I would be positioning myself for the next load,
Unless, you were focusing on a video.. anyway, looked lame,, 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

BTW,,, Why did you leave that big a s s stub under you?
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

Nice job ! I see by how you grab ahold of the tree that you've been beat around a few times , I blame that on poor rope running.


----------



## bootboy

jefflovstrom said:


> Don't be mad,, I should not comment....
> Jeff



Then don't. 

You've always got something to say, don't you.

I stayed put for a minute because I cant rig the next piece until the load is off my rope. I left that stub for several reasons, A: it wasn't in the way, B: on a single leaning trunk, is nice to have something to stand on, C: I thought that if I left it there it would bug you so I did just out of spite.


----------



## bootboy

treeclimber101 said:


> Nice job ! I see by how you grab ahold of the tree that you've been beat around a few times , I blame that on poor rope running.



I've never been for a bad ride but I'm always ready


----------



## Youngbuck20

Fair enough. It got done, no damage, no injuries, beauty day. Ya do look like ya need a touch more confidence but I can't say much I'm working on building my own.


----------



## bootboy

Maybe you guys are getting that impression from sighs at the end, keep in mind that this was the end of the day, I was tired, my legs were crampy, and it was getting cold. I had been in that mother fuggah for about 3 hours.


----------



## Youngbuck20

Just the slow movements and that I've been the exact same way. Not confident in my gear or thinking I might gaff out if I shift my weight or something. Just an assumption though.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Youngbuck20 said:


> Just the slow movements and that I've been the exact same way. Not confident in my gear or thinking I might gaff out if I shift my weight or something. Just an assumption though.



At least it is in 101!
Jeff


----------



## Stayalert

Hey Bootboy, keep 'em coming. Good stuff. 

for me, blocking down is bitter sweet....bitter to leave the best view of the day, sweet to move towards beer thirty......


----------



## Stayalert

My interpretation of what "jeffovstrom" did today:

"Today I added useless negative comments to a thread on someone else's accomplishments"

While you respond to how wrong I am, please share how your reset your block before the load is removed from it....


----------



## jefflovstrom

Stayalert said:


> My interpretation of what "jeffovstrom" did today:
> 
> "Today I added useless negative comments to a thread on someone else's accomplishments"
> 
> While you respond to how wrong I am, please share how your reset your block before the load is removed from it....



LOL, do you need help with a pre-plan? 
Jeff


----------



## tramp bushler

bootboy said:


> This is about 2weeks overdue and very short, but fun to watch anyway.
> Beautiful day to kill a cottonwood - YouTube


. Hey Boot ; Looks good.


----------



## Stayalert

jefflovstrom said:


> LOL, do you need help with a pre-plan?
> Jeff



most definitely. Especially the part that I asked about.


----------



## tramp bushler

Easiest way to deal with him is put him on ignore. He doesn't contribute anything useful. Has an overly high opinion of himself and is generally just a drain that doesn't climb anymore. . Just put him on ignore.

You guys are doing great. Just stay safe! !!!!!


----------



## jefflovstrom

tramp bushler said:


> Easiest way to deal with him is put him on ignore. He doesn't contribute anything useful. Has an overly high opinion of himself and is generally just a drain that doesn't climb anymore. . Just put him on ignore.
> 
> You guys are doing great. Just stay safe! !!!!!



Yeah, I would put me on 'Ignore'.
BTW, I keep my job because of my looks!
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101

Ignore is gay ! Just saying !


----------



## alonfn4

I mean look at Jeff does he not look happy :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bootboy

A warm fuzzy, no doubt...


----------



## tramp bushler

Trying to discuss something with someone who just wants to argue and berate is futile. Things are hard enuf without that.


----------



## bootboy

Today I cut newb trees, with my newb saws, loaded it all into my new trailer, towed it with my newb truck, and the told everybody about it in a newb thread...


----------



## jefflovstrom

bootboy said:


> Today I cut newb trees, with my newb saws, loaded it all into my new trailer, towed it with my newb truck, and the told everybody about it in a newb thread...



You forgot one 'b' before your newb trailer,,,,:hmm3grin2orange:
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

Ok guys, come on, we all know what yer doing here so just cut it out. Really. And your not even doing it that well.


----------



## treeclimber101

Bully bully ah bully bully watch it now watch it bully bully !


----------



## treemandan

alonfn4 said:


> I mean look at Jeff does he not look happy :hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah yeah, sorry for the inconveinance kids, everytime we turn around our Jeff is getting out of his pen. Still, he's ours so run along now and don't cut yer twinky off.


----------



## bootboy

Whatever...


----------



## Carburetorless

treeclimber101 said:


> Ignore is gay ! Just saying !



It's only gay for you.


----------



## Carburetorless

treemandan said:


> Yeah yeah, sorry for the inconveinance kids, everytime we turn around our Jeff is getting out of his pen. Still, he's ours so run along now and don't cut yer twinky off.



Haven't you heard? Hostess cut everybody's Twinkies off.

No More Twinkies


----------



## bootboy

Anyway... 

So I wish there was something to cut around here other than cottonwood...
The smell of my gear is making me sick.
Today I bombed chunks off of a big cotton wood trunk with my ms460. That saw throws chips like a mer fuggah and getting sprayed with wet cottonwood chips at point blank was a real treat.

Ps I finally settled on a name for my 460, "Succubus"


----------



## Stayalert

*freehand slabbing*

cut some slabs of white pine. made some crude benches


----------



## smokey01

*Whoever said, "money does not grow on trees", just did not know how to climb up and g*

Whoever said, "money does not grow on trees", just did not know how to climb up and get it.

The money tree
View attachment 264698



Money-Less Tree 
View attachment 264697


Money in the bank, well, on the way to the bank. (Local Christmas tree lot)
View attachment 264696


Before I get criticized, I will say be careful.
This tree was a little stressed, had some recent construction near it, fungus/parasite growth (the money), the root system had some girding. I limited my climb to the main money cash. 
I'm not making suggestions, but it seems to be a good little money maker for the holidays if you have the time and desire to climb up and get it.


----------



## Carburetorless

How much did you get for that Mistletoe?

Wow, was that all just one bunch?


----------



## treemandan

bootboy said:


> Anyway...
> 
> So I wish there was something to cut around here other than cottonwood...
> The smell of my gear is making me sick.
> Today I bombed chunks off of a big cotton wood trunk with my ms460. That saw throws chips like a mer fuggah and getting sprayed with wet cottonwood chips at point blank was a real treat.
> 
> Ps I finally settled on a name for my 460, "Succubus"



Oh yeah, the smell. Well, there is only one thing you can do about that... get used to it!


----------



## since16

*New 250*

Did a decent sized spruce today and a neighbor came over and gave me a 025 w a burnt piston if I can fix it for cheap will b sweet


----------



## treemandan

alonfn4 said:


> I mean look at Jeff does he not look happy :hmm3grin2orange:



No, Jeff is not happy... and one day you'll be EXACTLY JUST LIKE HIM! Oh yeah, its true, I wouldn't lie to you. Well, I probably would lie to you but not now. Ya know, just forget it but remember where your future lies. Lays? Ends up, that's it!


----------



## treemandan

Stayalert said:


> I removed some threatening (house/utilities) limbs from a maple.I used a *gasp* ladder.....I spent a lot of time rigging and it was a pleasure to see the limbs gently separate from the tree and hang a couple of feet from where they had been without causing any damage of injury. I know you guys probably have 100 better ways of doing this but I'm a newb......Please point out all of the things that I did wrong...gotta keep learning....



Butt tie, tip tie. Very nice but the ladder made you look like dolt.


----------



## treemandan

bootboy said:


> I've never been for a bad ride but I'm always ready



Its coming, that is for sure. i always grip up tight. You huck one off thinking you're the cream of crop, next thing you're spitting out teef.


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> LOL.. why? ...probably 12' I would quess, but I would not care.
> Jeff



Yes you would and you do otherwise you wouldn't be you.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> Its coming, that is for sure. i always grip up tight. You huck one off thinking you're the cream of crop, next thing you're spitting out teef.



I took a good one off a pitch pine , stupid ass put the brakes on the piece to save a few azaleas , I had a long saw lanyard , when the tree went when the tree bowed down forward the saw went way past the tree and came back head height , caught a stalled saw right in the side of the face , I spit out a spike went around the side and caught my leg with a spike still have a nice scar to remember it !


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> I took a good one off a pitch pine , stupid ass put the brakes on the piece to save a few azaleas , I had a long saw lanyard , when the tree went when the tree bowed down forward the saw went way past the tree and came back head height , caught a stalled saw right in the side of the face , I spit out a spike went around the side and caught my leg with a spike still have a nice scar to remember it !



Karl Jung would read this post and say, " Ah ha, yer gay!" And I am in complete agreement.


----------



## treeclimber101

Later that season I replayed the favor to my brother in law by accident , he walked up to grab a branch as I unsnapped my lanyard , it came around the tree and the steel hook caught him right in the face , loosened his 2 front teeth and gave him a bumpy crooked nose ! Well whatever LOL


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> No, Jeff is not happy... and one day you'll be EXACTLY JUST LIKE HIM! Oh yeah, its true, I wouldn't lie to you. Well, I probably would lie to you but not now. Ya know, just forget it but remember where your future lies. Lays? Ends up, that's it!



Dang Danny-Boy!
That pic is old, circa 2007!
Yes I am happy, very happy. 
I do have a problem tho, I will start a thread to see if I can get some help from you guy's.
I really need it if you got it. ( shut up!)
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Dang Danny-Boy!
> That pic is old, circa 2007!
> Yes I am happy, very happy.
> I do have a problem tho, I will start a thread to see if I can get some help from you guy's.
> I really need it if you got it. ( shut up!)
> Jeff :msp_tongue:



I'M ON IT! I just broke out my psychology books and put down 3 shots of vodka and a couple o'beers. My advice is to take him out to a nice resturant and say " its not me, its you"


----------



## jefflovstrom

treemandan said:


> I'M ON IT! I just broke out my psychology books and put down 3 shots of vodka and a couple o'beers. My advice is to take him out to a nice resturant and say " its not me, its you"



Hey Goober,, it is about golf,, I never did it and I gotta on Tuesday!
Jeff


----------



## smokey01

Carburetorless said:


> How much did you get for that Mistletoe?
> 
> Wow, was that all just one bunch?



Yep, all from one bunch. As you can see from the photos, that big bunch went from the tree to my truck.

Actually I will get nothing, I take it too my son, he and his wife then put a little ribbon on a twig and sell them for about 4.00 to various places including the local Christmas tree lots. I think there are a lot of little twigs on that bunch so it will be interesting to see how he does. 

So, if you live in NW Atlanta I hope you are not reading this, otherwise, go for it. 

I have heard stories of people shooting that stuff out of the trees, but from the size of the cut I made to get that down you would have had to use a cannon. I would be interested to know how long it takes for something that size to grow and will it grow back. Now that the parasite is removed will the tree CODIT or does it go deep into the limb and will return. I understand, with the right conditions, it gets started from bird droppings. 
Anyway, I had fun and will likely be on the hunt for more.


----------



## Stayalert

treemandan said:


> Butt tie, tip tie. Very nice but the ladder made you look like dolt.



Thanks! I've been working on that looking like a dolt piece....


----------



## Carburetorless

smokey01 said:


> Yep, all from one bunch. As you can see from the photos, that big bunch went from the tree to my truck.
> 
> Actually I will get nothing, I take it too my son, he and his wife then put a little ribbon on a twig and sell them for about 4.00 to various places including the local Christmas tree lots. I think there are a lot of little twigs on that bunch so it will be interesting to see how he does.
> 
> So, if you live in NW Atlanta I hope you are not reading this, otherwise, go for it.
> 
> I have heard stories of people shooting that stuff out of the trees, but from the size of the cut I made to get that down you would have had to use a cannon. I would be interested to know how long it takes for something that size to grow and will it grow back. Now that the parasite is removed will the tree CODIT or does it go deep into the limb and will return. I understand, with the right conditions, it gets started from bird droppings.
> Anyway, I had fun and will likely be on the hunt for more.



We have a quite a bit of it up here, but the bunches are usually about 1/4 the size of that one. Once in a while you find one that big, and sometimes an entire tree infested with it.

I've read that some species of Mistletoe will grow back from the roots that are left in the tree, if I remember correctly, the type that grows in North America is one of them.

If I had the patience to sit in one place long enough to sell the stuff I could make some decent money, but standing still that long is more than I can take.


----------



## Stayalert

Today I spent a few hours with a few other folks from around town at the annual "wood bee" this is volunteer event where people cut split and stack firewood which is distributed to folks in the area who have a hard time keeping up with fuel costs....A guy from the local paper was taking pictures while I sharpened my chain between tanks of fuel and I got distracted and lost my place on the chain....My first cut after this sharpening effort produced a nice smooth curve....Ug!! Oh well good effort for a good cause....


----------



## jefflovstrom

Stayalert said:


> while I sharpened my chain between tanks of fuel and I got distracted and lost my place on the chain....My first cut after this sharpening effort produced a nice smooth curve....Ug!!.



Makes no sense,, lost your place? How? A sharpen tooth has a shine,,,,besides, that is not why you cut a curve.
Jeff


----------



## Carburetorless

Stayalert said:


> Today I spent a few hours with a few other folks from around town at the annual "wood bee" this is volunteer event where people cut split and stack firewood which is distributed to folks in the area who have a hard time keeping up with fuel costs....A guy from the local paper was taking pictures while I sharpened my chain between tanks of fuel and I got distracted and lost my place on the chain....My first cut after this sharpening effort produced a nice smooth curve....Ug!! Oh well good effort for a good cause....



Stayalert, yeah, right. Lol

Anyway,

That curved cut is most likely the result of a burr on the bar, hanging as it goes through the wood, not from a chain that's sharper on one side.


----------



## Stayalert

Carburetorless said:


> Stayalert, yeah, right. Lol
> 
> Anyway,
> 
> That curved cut is most likely the result of a burr on the bar, hanging as it goes through the wood, not from a chain that's sharper on one side.



I was being alert I just er was er distracted.....Good to know about the bar, I'll check it out....Had flat filed burrs off bar the night before and was cutting straight all morning...thanks...


----------



## jefflovstrom

Stayalert said:


> I was being alert I just er was er distracted.....




So how did you loose your place? Again, a tooth just filed and one that has not is noticable,,, you make no sense.
Jeff


----------



## mitch95100

Tapatalk showed up as "so how'd you loose your place" so I'm like WTF who list their place!?!? The come to find out its about a damn chain! 
Oh ya I put a bogey wheel on my sled

Sent from my USCCADR3305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Hey Goober,, it is about golf,, I never did it and I gotta on Tuesday!
> Jeff



Oh then that's easy! Never putt from the rough. Be the ball. Wear a contrasting colors and stay as drunk as you can while still being able to drive the buggy. That's all there is to it.


----------



## treemandan

Stayalert said:


> Today I spent a few hours with a few other folks from around town at the annual "wood bee" this is volunteer event where people cut split and stack firewood which is distributed to folks in the area who have a hard time keeping up with fuel costs....A guy from the local paper was taking pictures while I sharpened my chain between tanks of fuel and I got distracted and lost my place on the chain....My first cut after this sharpening effort produced a nice smooth curve....Ug!! Oh well good effort for a good cause....



yeah I mean if you look at the chain to can see the teeth you've allready filed. I usually mark a tooth before I start though just to make it easier.


----------



## Stayalert

Well at least I did something today....Even if it made no sense, it still helped some people. It helped people on the forum too....It afforded them yet another opportunity to express their superior intellect, tact, wit, and post count. Congratulations, I remain in awe.


----------



## Carburetorless

Stayalert said:


> I was being alert I just er was er distracted.....Good to know about the bar, I'll check it out....Had flat filed burrs off bar the night before and was cutting straight all morning...thanks...



You might want to replace the bar, it's prolly filed down so far the chain is flopped over side ways instead of riding in the groove.


----------



## Youngbuck20

I was thinking one side was sharpened at a different angle than the other side. Just my thoughts.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Youngbuck20 said:


> I was thinking one side was sharpened at a different angle than the other side. Just my thoughts.




Yeah, Newbs think they can file, they dont realize they can't.
Jeff


----------



## bootboy

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, Newbs think they can file, they dont realize they can't.
> Jeff



Can't file eh? Guess I'm not a newb anymore then.






I have about 8 chains that look every bit as good, or better than that.


----------



## gapl1953

This was more than a day project, closer to 6 weeks. 
This fall our club helped to put in 12 miles of new snowmobile trail thru the woods. Our task was to take care of the private lands and to sign the entire trail. The private land was about 8 miles, very little across fields, and some stands had narrow trails which we widen. We were to cut the timber to the land owners direction, some wanted fire wood and some wanted logs. I think that the other club members were glad when I showed up to start since their big saw was a Stihl about 40 or 45cc with a 16" bar. If fact they had two of them to cut with and that was it as far as equipment goes for them and none had any safety equipment except sunglasses and gloves. They didn't quite know what to make of it when I pulled up with my enclosed trailer on the back of my diesel pickup. None of them knew that I got paid to do this before I retired (I'm new to the club). The equipment that I brought were all Jonsered saws (that is what I deal with on the side) and included a 930 Super 28", 670 West Coast 24" two 630 Super's 20" and a 16" 451ev, for limbing. The guy who used the 451ev to do the limbing bought it from me when we were finished, he liked it that much. In addition I had all the other equipment, including the only First Aid Kit, that they needed including a ATV and trailer to haul what we needed around the job site, which as you can imagine was long and narrow.
Granted most of it was small Poplar 4 to 20" diameter but there was quite a bit of the bigger hardwoods. I had two Oak that I had to cut from both sides with the 28" 930. But most of the trees I handled were hardwoods in the 16" to 26" range. At one point I had a number of large (20" to 26") Maples felled to cross one another down the middle of the trail so we could it into smaller section without cutting into the ground. Save a lot of time and sweat that day. In some of the tight stuff they were amazed, on how if the land owner wanted fire wood, I could bring the tree down vertically in 6' sections. It was fun teaching them and I gained a lot of respect from the old timers in the club. The most important thing is that we made a trail that was needed badly in that area and will be used hopefully for generations to come. Of course the most important thing is that nobody got hurt no even a sliver.

Greg


----------



## smokey01

Took down a very dead Pine.
Probably 2 years dead, bark flaked off easily, protected an out building and nearby fence.
For safety I set a double crotch in two nearby pines and suspended a single line to my harness. 

Animated thumbnail
View attachment 265105


thumbnail
View attachment 265133


----------



## gapl1953

smokey01 said:


> Took down a very dead Pine.
> Probably 2 years dead, bark flaked off easily, protected an out building and nearby fence.
> For safety I set a double crotch in two nearby pines and suspended a single line to my harness.
> 
> View attachment 265105



Nice job!! I mean that for both the tree and the pictures!!!!

Greg


----------



## Youngbuck20

wheelbarrow'd a cord of wood up a hill so steep a 4 wheel drive F-350 couldnt make. It sucked, a lot. Raked about 4 acres at that same place. Sometimes I wish my girlfriend would give me my boys back from her purse for just one day so I could tell the boss to eff his hat and get real equipment or better ideas to move wood. :bang:


----------



## Carburetorless

Two pines with the tops ripped out of them during the tornado super outbreak, 1 about 40 feet up, the other about 50 feet

This one looked solid at first, but I noticed signs of insect infestation about 3/4 of the way up as I was delimbing it, so I knocked on the trunk, it sounded like it was hollow. Just within two feet of where I was cutting off limbs I noticed where a wood pecker had started a hole, so I decide it would be best to leave what was in the very top and just drop it.

Here's the spot where I noticed how bad it was and knocked on the trunk. It snapped in two here when it hit the ground. The arrows show where I was delimbing when I noticed wood pecker hole.

View attachment 266003


Here's where it was torn off by the storm.

View attachment 266002


The whole thing, and the home owner checking out my gear.

View attachment 266000


I used a block attached to the base of a tree to redirect my pull line.

View attachment 265999


Then I cleaned up some of the mess.

View attachment 266001


----------



## Youngbuck20

What's with the funky cut?


----------



## Carburetorless

Youngbuck20 said:


> What's with the funky cut?



I bore cut it with my 192. 

It's a little funky, the hinge was right though, it broke funny because of the condition of the wood.


----------



## Youngbuck20

Right on. I have a 192 as well. How do you like it?


----------



## Carburetorless

Youngbuck20 said:


> Right on. I have a 192 as well. How do you like it?



If it had a little more horse power it would be perfect.


----------



## Youngbuck20

Ya very true. Worth the money though I think.


----------



## Carburetorless

Youngbuck20 said:


> Ya very true. Worth the money though I think.



Someone offered to trade me a 260 for it today. I turned it down.


----------



## treemandan

bootboy said:


> Can't file eh? Guess I'm not a newb anymore then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have about 8 chains that look every bit as good, or better than that.



What about the raker? It looks as virgin as you do.


----------



## treemandan

Stayalert said:


> Thanks! I've been working on that looking like a dolt piece....



It fine if you are laddering to get up there but if you make a cut then get the ladder out of there cause it will be knocked out one of these days.


----------



## Youngbuck20

Carburetorless said:


> Someone offered to trade me a 260 for it today. I turned it down.



100%. 260 is what we had to use all through school what a pain! Well it wasn't THAT bad but a 192/200 is where it's at. It's paid for itself 10x over and it's less than a year old.


----------



## treemandan

Tree Pig said:


> Yeah looks pretty good... though I would have butt tied that piece he is about to cut, depending on how you hinge or swing it, tip tied stuff can swing back at you in the tree.



I agree. I do not like doing that and avoid it whenever possible even when using a GRCS. Its easier to butt hitch and let it fall away from you.


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> Even though I do this on a daily basis , I would rather be a part of a thread that was not started by a complete and total hypocrite , so if its OK with you guys I will add my what I did today stuff ....



Oh please don't make them listen to yer sordid affairs, its bad enough that we have to put up with it.


----------



## bootboy

treemandan said:


> What about the raker? It looks as virgin as you do.



It's filed down, trust me. I round it off as I file. Keeps it running smooth. I file a biatchin chain.


----------



## Carburetorless

*Bought a set of tree climbers*

I picked these up used for $160.

View attachment 266766


I saw this on the way to pick up the spurs. Man, look at the size of that snow man, it's taller than the house.

View attachment 266767


----------



## smokey01

Carburetorless said:


> ...... Man, look at the size of that snow man, it's taller than the house.
> View attachment 266767



Not a snowman but taller than a house.


Put this guy about 110' high.
View attachment 267124


Somebody is sitting in my chair.
View attachment 267125


Daytime view. 
View attachment 267126


Happy holidays.


----------



## Carburetorless

Youngbuck20 said:


> 100%. 260 is what we had to use all through school what a pain! Well it wasn't THAT bad but a 192/200 is where it's at. It's paid for itself 10x over and it's less than a year old.



Actually it was a 290(I must have a dyslexic finger).

That 290 is not a tree saw, it's great for felling and cutting up logs, it'll eat a log real quick, gas to, but it's not something I'd want up in the tree unless I was blocking down a big one.


----------



## Carburetorless

smokey01 said:


> Not a snowman but taller than a house.
> 
> 
> Put this guy about 110' high.
> View attachment 267124



You must have clamped a piece of PVC to the trunk of the tree to hold that cow up there like that.


----------



## Carburetorless

*More pines*

Six down one to go.

These were all Christmas trees about 30 years ago, from then til now they managed to go from 6 feet to around 75 feet.

View attachment 267180


----------



## Youngbuck20

Carburetorless said:


> Actually it was a 290(I must have a dyslexic finger).
> 
> That 290 is not a tree saw, it's great for felling and cutting up logs, it'll eat a log real quick, gas to, but it's not something I'd want up in the tree unless I was blocking down a big one.



I've never used a 290. Never want to. I'll go from a 260 to a 361


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

Carburetorless said:


> Someone offered to trade me a 260 for it today. I turned it down.



Take the 260 and buy a new 192 the 260 is $550 AND 192 IS $300 long as its his, 
Paul


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

bootboy said:


> Can't file eh? Guess I'm not a newb anymore then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have about 8 chains that look every bit as good, or better than that.



That 440 can pull .035" or more looks like you could bring the raker down more, especially with the skip chain,
Paul


----------



## bootboy

I don't own a 440... The rakers are low, trust me, the picture is deceiving


----------



## RDAA

*Turret Bearing fun!*

I replaced my turret bearing on my bucket truck this last weekend and it was not fun at all. First of all buying the damn bearing was three thousand bucks, getting the boom supported and lifted off the truck was no fun. Even more fun was trying to get the bolts out of the bearing on the top and the bottom halves with all of the retaining compound sucked. There was no room for an impact either. But after all I paid my buddy with pizza, beer, and 350 bucks, alot beter than paying the shop $8-10,000 that they quoted me. I hope i will never have to do that again!


----------



## Youngbuck20

Sounds like you had fun.


----------



## Carburetorless

ROPECLIMBER said:


> Take the 260 and buy a new 192 the 260 is $550 AND 192 IS $300 long as its his,
> Paul



I told him if I had another 192 I'd trade.


----------



## jefflovstrom

RDAA said:


> I replaced my turret bearing on my bucket truck this last weekend and it was not fun at all. First of all buying the damn bearing was three thousand bucks, getting the boom supported and lifted off the truck was no fun. Even more fun was trying to get the bolts out of the bearing on the top and the bottom halves with all of the retaining compound sucked. There was no room for an impact either. But after all I paid my buddy with pizza, beer, and 350 bucks, alot beter than paying the shop $8-10,000 that they quoted me. I hope i will never have to do that again!



Well, good job and hats off to ya!
Now get it inspected!
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

bootboy said:


> I don't own a 440... The rakers are low, trust me, the picture is deceiving



My bad I ment MS 460


----------



## Carburetorless

*I didn't know white pines got that tall*

While we were cleaning up the site, I decided to measure the fall zone of the biggest tree to see how tall it was. At first look I thought it was around 80 feet, after measuring from the stump to where the tip tops hit it turned out to be a little over 120 feet.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Carburetorless said:


> While we were cleaning up the site, I decided to measure the fall zone of the biggest tree to see how tall it was. At first look I thought it was around 80 feet, after measuring from the stump to where the tip tops hit it turned out to be a little over 120 feet.



You old guys make all the big trees look small!! :msp_wink:
Jeff


----------



## smokey01

Carburetorless said:


> While we were cleaning up the site, I decided to measure the fall zone of the biggest tree to see how tall it was. At first look I thought it was around 80 feet, after measuring from the stump to where the tip tops hit it turned out to be a little over 120 feet.




Well done.

I have found this app to be very accurate while the tree is still standing for measuring height as well. 


New Height-Distance app


----------



## Carburetorless

jefflovstrom said:


> You old guys make all the big trees look small!! :msp_wink:
> Jeff



Oracular degernaration or something like that.


----------



## Carburetorless

smokey01 said:


> Well done.
> 
> I have found this app to be very accurate while the tree is still standing for measuring height as well.
> 
> 
> New Height-Distance app



I haven't tried any apps yet, but I used the pole method(didn't measure the distance), and got within about 15 feet of where the top hit. I was 15 feet short that way, but the ground sloped upwards a little so that probably accounts for most of the error.


----------



## since16

*Snow*

Saw 4 power wires get ripped off a pole next to the building I'm plowing. One by one big blue bang.


----------



## Vance539

Setting two pullies like that does more than share the load - it redirects the *force* of the load so that it bisects the line betweein the in and out line of the pulley.


----------



## Carburetorless

*A knuckle boom truck is worth it's weight in gold*

Hauled away the logs from the pines we did last week, 30 minutes with the knuckle boom and they were on their way to the log yard.

Brrrrrrr it was cold and windy, but seeing those logs leave made it feel a little warmer.

View attachment 268944


----------



## Youngbuck20

Going out to do 6 monster trees today. 2 ash 2 white pine an oak and a black walnut. Suppose to prune 5 other trees on the property but that might have to wait for another day.


----------



## Youngbuck20

Worked from dawn till dusk. Man am I beat! Lots of spectators and a guy down the road needs some deadwooding done so ill have to look at that tomorrow. The pruning didnt get done as I expected. Back tomorrow. Pics to come of the property with/without trees.


----------



## capetrees

Had to go to the rescue of a nice older lady with some tree damage.

Turns out, last week I was away and right before I left, a wind storm did some local damage. While away, the guy that rents the cottage owned by the nice older lady calls to ask to have the branch removed, (worked there in the past). Told him my situation and he said he could wait. The cottage owner, older lady, calls "yellow & green" :mad2: in a moment of stupidity and implied despair and they came right out. Loosely tied off the branch till they could get to it. I got home, branch still not removed so renter calls again. Told him no problem, I'm home and can do it. Just as I'm making plans, he calls back, says owner scheduled "yellow & green" :mad2: to do it. She agreed to $1200 for simply removing a branch!! I told her I could do it for much cheaper and she had the job reduced to only dropping the branch and I would clean it up, hoping for a reduced bill from "yellow & green" :mad2: . They dropped it to $995, renter said it took them all but 20 minutes, all by hand and ladders!! Felt awful for her, told her I would remove brush, remove the remaining 75% of the tree, give her the chips for her gardens and give the firewood to her neighbors for $600. She's all happy happy happy while at the same time furious at "yellow & green" :mad2: for taking advantage like they did. One things for sure, she will NEVER call them again, despair or not. And she has a lot of other trees in the three propertys she owns. :msp_w00t:

Check was sent in the mail yesterday.


----------



## smokey01

Carburetorless said:


> You must have clamped a piece of PVC to the trunk of the tree to hold that cow up there like that.


21 foot Silky saw held up to all the elements including winds up to 40 MPH.


----------



## terryknight

i had a cypress tree to take down today. it was in the middle of a treeline bordering fields on both sides nothing around. the top came out in a storm this summer. it had a slight lean towards one field. i decided i would try and get it to fall the other way. i cut my notch, about 1/3 of the way through, all good. started making my back cut got all the way to what should have been the hinge didn't fall. DOH. okay came back and managed to get it down the exact opposite way with out getting the bar stuck, breaking anything, or hurting myself. lesson learned do it the easy way and don't be a showoff.


----------



## Youngbuck20

No pull ropes or wedges used??? They don't defy gravity on their own.


----------



## Carburetorless

*The skin on the tip of the thumb is thicker than I thought*

I recovered fatwood from some pine I had seasoning out. Managed to chop the tip of my thumb off with the axe. It felt more like a burn than a cut.

*Lesson Learned*: Don't chop the tip of your thumb off with an axe.


----------



## terryknight

Youngbuck20 said:


> No pull ropes or wedges used??? They don't defy gravity on their own.



was his directed at me? i never defied gravity. i was trying to make it defy gravity but it didn't want to. no i didn't use any wedges or pull ropes. i was trying to see if i could get it to fall opposite the way it was leaning, just to see if i could. i failed


----------



## Carburetorless

terryknight said:


> was his directed at me? i never defied gravity. i was trying to make it defy gravity but it didn't want to. no i didn't use any wedges or pull ropes. i was trying to see if i could get it to fall opposite the way it was leaning, just to see if i could. i failed



You shoulda used a pull rope.


----------



## smokey01

Carburetorless said:


> ....Managed to chop the tip of my thumb off with the axe. It felt more like a burn than a cut..............



I'm glad you did not do worse, do be careful out there.


----------



## terryknight

Carburetorless said:


> You shoulda used a pull rope.



i could have, i could have used he tractor and pushed, i could have used wedges that was not what i was trying to do. i wanted to see if i could do it without. and i failed


----------



## gapl1953

How do you know what you can do unless you try to do it. This world would be in sad shape if we didn't have people that wonder if it can be done or how to do it. Or like my dad used to say "Anyone can do it with the right tools".


Greg


----------



## Youngbuck20

gapl1953 said:


> How do you know what you can do unless you try to do it. This world would be in sad shape if we didn't have people that wonder if it can be done or how to do it. Or like my dad used to say "Anyone can do it with the right tools".
> 
> 
> Greg


Well i suppose when my life is potentially threatened with a few tons of tree falling who knows what way, ill use the right tools for the job. If you use a tractor to push it over and the point your pushing on is under the center of gravity of the tree, it can flip back and smash the tractor and operator. Sure the chances are slim, but they still exist. Stay safe.


----------



## terryknight

Youngbuck20 said:


> Well i suppose when my life is potentially threatened with a few tons of tree falling who knows what way, ill use the right tools for the job. If you use a tractor to push it over and the point your pushing on is under the center of gravity of the tree, it can flip back and smash the tractor and operator. Sure the chances are slim, but they still exist. Stay safe.



i understand what you are saying. and i do not want to threaten myself or other or anyone's property. and i felt that this was a safe time and place to try what i did. i think it the future i will use the tools. or in this case just cut it in the direction it was already leaning.


----------



## no tree to big

terryknight said:


> was his directed at me? i never defied gravity. i was trying to make it defy gravity but it didn't want to. no i didn't use any wedges or pull ropes. i was trying to see if i could get it to fall opposite the way it was leaning, just to see if i could. i failed



if a tree is either back heavy or back leaning at all it will not go opposite with out persuasion period, good way to kill yourself! its one thing to try and wedge a tree over but to rely on the anti gravity properties of air is absurd


----------



## Customcuts

*latest Bull Rigger*

Built this one for Quality Tree Care out of Hollister Ca. I cut his company initials out on the backplate using the CNC. Painted it red to match his company color.View attachment 273308
View attachment 273309


----------



## Carburetorless

no tree to big said:


> if a tree is either back heavy or back leaning at all it will not go opposite with out persuasion period, good way to kill yourself! its one thing to try and wedge a tree over but to rely on the anti gravity properties of air is absurd



+1

Regardless of how much or how little you know about felling trees, gravity will always work the same way it always has.

As such, if you persuade the tree to move opposite the lean or even 90 degrees to the lean, by means of a pull line or other, you can make it fall in any direction you want with a well placed notch and working hinge. It's only a matter of knowing how gravity works, and then employing workable methods that take advantage of gravity and it's unrelenting habit of pulling things downward towards the center of the planet!!


----------



## since16

*Smoker*

Took another day to work on my big trailer smoker. I've got about 50% of work left working w my buddy. It looks 90% done but I know better. Some punk stole my last 55gal one so the new one is 250 gallon need to learn how to upload pics. B ready for family cookouts in the spring.


----------



## Carburetorless

I went outside and launched snowballs about 100 yards with my bigshot in an attempt to get rid of some of the more than a foot of wet heavy snow that feel Thursday after 5 days and nights of torrential rain. Wet heavy snow that knocked out the power until this evening when it finally came back on.


----------



## Youngbuck20

View attachment 274855
deadwooding silver maples today. -25 with windchill. Brr.


----------



## Youngbuck20

Youngbuck20 said:


> View attachment 274855
> deadwooding silver maples today. -25 with windchill. Brr.


-31 without windchill today. Finishing up those silver maples. my nostril hairs were frozen together!


----------



## EricNY

fell a dead black cherry today. 

View attachment 275983


----------



## Youngbuck20

Nice smell eh


----------



## EricNY

Youngbuck20 said:


> Nice smell eh


nice smell indeed.


----------



## smokey01

Youngbuck20 said:


> .......... -25 with windchill. Brr.



Enjoyed a nice SUMMER day by the pool in 90+


----------



## Youngbuck20

smokey01 said:


> Enjoyed a nice SUMMER day by the pool in 90+



Thanks smoke... I still don't get your boomerang thing. Aren't u just throwing the throw ball over a log then pulling it back quick so it bounces off the top of the log and back to you? What were u showing with the two throwballs over the log?


----------



## smokey01

Youngbuck20 said:


> Thanks smoke... I still don't get your boomerang thing. Aren't u just throwing the throw ball over a log then pulling it back quick so it bounces off the top of the log and back to you? What were u showing with the two throwballs over the log?


 Hey youngbuck, good you are not frozen. Just kidding you know, I like the cold weather too, can't ride that snowmobile of yours in the summer heat now can you.
I'll answer your last question first. The two throwballs over the log came from a little test I was doing to see if I could slick the line up a little better than the stock line. I coated it with some urethane floor finish and it slide across the branch better than new. This is helpful with the boomerang technique. As you know, when doing a traverse you have to get your line over to the other tree AND BACK. methods are with a grapnel hook, pole, swing or other. 
The boomerang technique allows one to throw the bag over the limb and then get it to return from UNDER the limb thus competing the circle over and back with your throw line. The throw bag never touches the limb. Notice when the bag comes back I have both ends of the line in hand. In that last shot 90' of throw line went out in order for me to catch the throw bag when it returned.
[video=youtube;9c7ri985hLA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9c7ri985hLA[/video]


In this video, skip to time 11:10, I placed a line about 15 feet away. 


Then I connect my climbing line to the throw line and set up the traverse. I realize the practice I was doing is on the ground and in the tree is much different but the practice has helped. I did a left handed boomerang today to get a positioning lanyard out on another branch if front of me about 15 feet.

These may be things you already know so I don't mean to offend you if you do. It is just something very useful I have learned lately. I think the trick was invented by G.F. Beranek but I have not seen it done, it just made since to me when I heard about it. 

Just curious, how do you (other others here) get your line to another tree.

Does anyone else use this technique?


----------



## smokey01

*squirrel*

Yesterday I was climbing this really nice Beech, checking out a defect in the tree before I went higher, it looked like the perfect home for a squirrel but after making what I thought was enough disturbance I figured no one was home. I started putting my phone in there to take pictures and then look at the pictures for a better look of the defect without putting my face in the hole. Good thing, the squirrel came flying out, jumped passed my shoulder and took a 35' leap to the ground. I'm probably lucky it did not have babies although I think I would have seen them on the floor of the nest prior to this. 
Anyone ever get a good bite from one of these guys? I know it must happen, those little buggers just have SHARP all over them. What about continued damage to the tree? 

View attachment 277466


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Youngbuck20 said:


> Thanks smoke... I still don't get your boomerang thing. Aren't u just throwing the throw ball over a log then pulling it back quick so it bounces off the top of the log and back to you? What were u showing with the two throwballs over the log?



He is sling shoting the throw ball back after it passes around the limb. This technigue is demonstated in the working climber dvd series. Its really easy.

All you do it throw the ball over a horizontal branch, as it passes over the branch, you grab the line, which makes the throw ball swing around the branch, as it comes back around towards you, you release the throw line, and the momentum of the ball contines back to you. Try it, its fun.

I have used it a few times to get branches i had to rig out that where out to reach.


----------



## smokey01

2treeornot2tree said:


> ......... Its really easy............
> ......... Try it, its fun.
> I have used it..............



It is incredibly easy and very useful with some limitations so I find it surprising that it is not used and spoken of more often. There is SO much you can do with that throw bag and many cleaver ways to get your line where you need it.


----------



## Youngbuck20

Pics of a gigantic maple we dropped today. View attachment 277545
that guy is about 6'3 300 lbs. View attachment 277546
10 feet of included bark. View attachment 277547
660 3' bar View attachment 277548
aftermath.


----------



## gapl1953

Youngbuck20 said:


> Pics of a gigantic maple we dropped today. View attachment 277545
> that guy is about 6'3 300 lbs. View attachment 277546
> 10 feet of included bark. View attachment 277547
> 660 3' bar View attachment 277548
> aftermath.



Nice Maple!! We don't see them like that anymore around here.


----------



## Youngbuck20

Heres the video. Felling giant maple - YouTube I must say I havent seen a maple this size. Created a freakin hurricane when she landed.


----------



## Youngbuck20

smokey01 said:


> Hey youngbuck, good you are not frozen. Just kidding you know, I like the cold weather too, can't ride that snowmobile of yours in the summer heat now can you.



Oh im frozen, or at least moving like I am after that tree today lol. I could drive that sled in the summer but people may look at me strange(r) than they already do  I am def going to practice this trick. Looks awfully handy. I would have said it couldnt be done before I saw your vid. Reminds me of a swinging object, it will not swing back all the way from where it was swung from, may come close but never just as far. One of that guys laws ya know? :msp_wink: Looks like your lube works, I think ill just get a bigger throwball, mine decides to stay in the tree quite often, especially in those ash that I love so much :bang: You ever climb any deciduous trees smoke?


----------



## Youngbuck20

smokey01 said:


> Yesterday I was climbing this really nice Beech, checking out a defect in the tree before I went higher, it looked like the perfect home for a squirrel but after making what I thought was enough disturbance I figured no one was home. I started putting my phone in there to take pictures and then look at the pictures for a better look of the defect without putting my face in the hole. Good thing, the squirrel came flying out, jumped passed my shoulder and took a 35' leap to the ground. I'm probably lucky it did not have babies although I think I would have seen them on the floor of the nest prior to this.
> Anyone ever get a good bite from one of these guys? I know it must happen, those little buggers just have SHARP all over them. What about continued damage to the tree?
> 
> View attachment 277466



Looks theres a deciduous there! Did ya get past your squirrel home? Only come into contact with bees so far. Last post on here tonight I swear!


----------



## gapl1953

Youngbuck20 said:


> Heres the video. Felling giant maple - YouTube I must say I havent seen a maple this size. Created a freakin hurricane when she landed.



That Maple had a nice shaped crown. It must have been a beautiful tree in it's day.

Here's a guy that I enjoy watching from this site in the logging section I believe. This guy has more than a few big trees under is belt. I also get a kick from his sidekick "Ugly Hound" carrying around is wedges. Mine are always pulling my cutting chaps down. 
Take a look!

http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/211006.htm

Greg


----------



## Youngbuck20

Oh she was a real beaut no doubt about it! I have seen his videos but was unaware that he was a member here. Ya gots to get some spenders brother!


----------



## smokey01

Well actually yesterday, climbed this beech, went out the limb halfway to get to a pine 60' away. 

View attachment 277814


----------



## terryknight

smokey01 said:


> Well actually yesterday, climbed this beech, went out the limb halfway to get to a pine 60' away.
> 
> View attachment 277814



i like the diagram


----------



## Youngbuck20

smokey01 said:


> Well actually yesterday, climbed this beech, went out the limb halfway to get to a pine 60' away.
> 
> View attachment 277814



Beauty! Looks like a good climb man!


----------



## StrataTree

Headed out to drop a couple juniper trees this morning...36 and raining. Saw is sharp and ready to go...where did I put that rain gear? 

Don't mind workin in the rain a little...at least it melts the snow away!

Was in Ohio a few weeks back, it was 6 degrees and I thought it was a tad cold to climb. I Warmed up fairly quick though once I was in the tree. But, Brrrrrr.... Think I'll take wet over cold. How bout you guys?


----------



## Youngbuck20

Completely soaked to the bone today. Rain n snow mix all day. If ya slow down for just a second your border line hypothermia! I'd take cold over wet any day. Unless its summer then I'd take wet. Nothin makes me more miserable than bein soaked. As long as you work and dress right the cold is actually nice sometimes.


----------



## gapl1953

Youngbuck20 said:


> Completely soaked to the bone today. Rain n snow mix all day. If ya slow down for just a second your border line hypothermia! I'd take cold over wet any day. Unless its summer then I'd take wet. Nothin makes me more miserable than bein soaked. As long as you work and dress right the cold is actually nice sometimes.



Get yourself a good wool Mackinaw and a pair of heavy wool pants. That's what I used in the rain and cold back in the day. Wool will keep you warm even when wet and it does breathe. 


Greg


----------



## tramp bushler

Polyester medium weight long johns are the best starting point for cold and wet.. Having spent the bulk of my career in a rain forest , cold slushy rain is the norm not the exception. Cotton will get you killed. Winter, Stihl or Husky cutting pants work very good. I wear polar teck or polar fleece. Under my suspenders then polar fleece pull over/ sweat shirt. The only cotton I have onmeis a snot rag to clean my glasses. . Sierra Trading Post and Cabelas have some real good prices on long johns and pull over fleeces.


----------



## Zale

Cabelas sells a fleece union suit. Best thing I ever bought.


----------



## tramp bushler

Was wearing them with 1 set under down to 25 below this winter. They were OK. I wear bunny boots in the winter so my feet stayed warm Yup. And something people don't realize is polyester long johns will last for many years. I wear long johns 7-8 months a year in the Interior. Longer on the coast and if I'm working in Prudhoe then pretty much year round. 
The elastic waist band wears out years before the material does.
Wash them on warm Never Hot and dry on Delicate . 

Last fall I got a pair of Labonville cutting pants with the pads at Harold's Logging Supply, just south of Bangor Maine. They are polyester and are very comfortable.


----------



## Youngbuck20

I wear long underwear under my chainsaw pants, they do get wet right through but not like I jumped in a lake, my boots, socks and gloves on the other hand, all look and feel like they've been under water. The weather hasnt changed much in the last few weeks so my boots dont get time to dry before the next morning. I wore thick wool socks yesterday and they worked pretty good. Much better than normal socks. I might just have to get insulated rubber boots and deal with the sore feet n legs. I walk about 10k a day, maybe a touch less, pruning street trees. Side walks are rivers n ponds some days, add in the 3-4 foot deep snow bank all around each tree and you have cold wet clothing lol.


----------



## jefflovstrom

You guy's need an 'Underwear' thread,,,,,,dang!
Jeff


----------



## treeman75

I love my union suit and my kids get a kick out of the back flap.


----------



## Goose IBEW

Apparantly I became a senior member at some point.....


----------



## jefflovstrom

Goose IBEW said:


> Apparantly I became a senior member at some point.....



Ah, the choice's one must make.
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## tramp bushler

A huge thing that makes cold wet miserable days a lot better is Heated Handle bars . Wet gloves aren't a problem is the heaters are turned on.


----------



## Youngbuck20

Sounds like I might need to invest in a husky.


----------



## smokey01

*200 mph winds just 5 miles from Atlanta*

I don't know if any of you find it interesting but to me it is an amazing thing.
The other day coming into Atlanta about 5 miles above ground the wind was over 200 mph. I took this picture after we started down and the read out is in knots but converted to MPH at this point, it was still close to 200. 

View attachment 283701


----------



## tramp bushler

Smokey; are u a pilot? 

That kind of wind would do a lot more than just make a mess.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tramp bushler said:


> Smokey; are u a pilot?
> 
> That kind of wind would do a lot more than just make a mess.



Yes he is a pilot!,,,pay attention.
All pilots join a tree forum! Duh!
Jeff


----------



## Gologit

tramp bushler said:


> Smokey; are u a pilot?
> 
> That kind of wind would do a lot more than just make a mess.



Yes he is. We've been trying to find out which company he flies for...so we can book our trips with somebody else. 

He'd probably be sitting up there in the cockpit reading the latest Bailey's catalog, not paying attention to where he was going and all his passengers would wind up in Borneo...instead of Cleveland.


----------



## bootboy

Bump for this thread.

This weekend I worked on a great big ailanthus (30"+ dbh). The power lines were supposed to be lowered and i was planning on knocking the whole thing out in ~4hours, but I got a call the day before from the HO saying that the power company would take them down, but not put them back up due to the age of the hardware and condition of the weather head, the power company also said he needed a new meter. To replace that stuff would cost the HO over $1000. I took out the 3 leaders opposite the power lines. The rest will have to wait till the HO figures it out. I could have done more cutting but I'd rather be safe and honest with myself and the HO than get hurt or pay to replace the power lines. Not something I'm willing to go near.


----------



## smokey01

Had breakfast in Orlando, lunch in Atlanta and dinner at Deanies in New Orleans after strolling Bourbon street. 
It is a beautiful day everywhere.
Tomorrow Las Vegas baby!


----------



## tramp bushler

It was 30 below F at the house this morning. :msp_wub:


----------



## smokey01

tramp bushler said:


> It was 30 below F at the house this morning. :msp_wub:



That my friend is a beautiful thing. You are lucky man, some people never get to experience this. I imagine you with a woodburning fire in the house, the peace and quiet of the the snow-covered ground and wildlife right outside your window. Enjoy!
My question, so how high do you have to get when it's 30 below to have it freeze before it hits the ground?


----------



## tramp bushler

I don't know. It depends on where up here a guy is.. It almost Never snows when its 30 under. . It has to warm up to snow. That's why I like the cold. 

The wood stove goes pretty steady from September thru May.


----------



## smokey01

tramp bushler said:


> I don't know. It depends on where up here a guy is.. It almost Never snows when its 30 under. . It has to warm up to snow. That's why I like the cold.
> 
> The wood stove goes pretty steady from September thru May.



I was referring to making yellow snow..…:msp_w00t:


----------



## tramp bushler

About 65 below. At 80 below if u throw a cup of coffee up in the air, it freeze drys. Not just freezes. It dehydrates also.


----------



## TRoth

Hazard Pine - YouTube

I fell this Hazard Pine a couple weeks ago. Sketchy tree!


----------



## tramp bushler

I couldn't view the vid on my fon. But read the description. Sounds interesting


----------



## Stayalert

*I'm BacK! AND I Worked from a ladder!!*

Oh the horrors!! working from a ladder!!! I'm back from my Winter Ski Patrolling....Easing into my tree work with the pruning of some Apple trees......Felco hand pruner + Silky saw = snip snip zip zip......Time to set up my regulars and revisit new jobs I had lined up in the Fall......Still have snow on the ground (snowed last nights too......) but I'm pretty stoked for tree work that I have on my radar and to get my arms back in shape.....(I telemark ski for ski patrol so my legs get/stay strong)

Rob in Vermont


----------



## Stayalert

Pink "=" sign wasn't really my thing so I made my own.....View attachment 287894

I believe people of any, race, religion, or orientation should be allowed to marry and run chainsaws....


----------



## smokey01

Almost filled the tank for the trip home, 150,900 pounds of fuel. 
Good thing it wasn't on my credit card! 

View attachment 288193


----------



## tramp bushler

That's ALOT of gas. Wow.


----------



## Goose IBEW

Secured a white pine removal today. Taking out 3 sections of old stockade fence, falling 45' white pine into back yard, clean up tree and branches, leave stump behind, $650. It's nice to get a decent job, seems like the low ballers and family discounts are everywhere lately.:eek2:


----------



## Stayalert

coaxed this leaner of a pine tree down to earth...Chunked a few pieces off the base until the tree was actually hanging in the air by its entrapped top....rigged it to my truck and worked it down to terra firm...View attachment 289731
View attachment 289732


----------



## smokey01

Just in case the tree gig does not work for me, I have a back up plan. 
Practiced today at the San Francisco pier. 

[video=youtube;9iHYndoVpmw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iHYndoVpmw[/video]


----------



## tramp bushler

Well I made up a RADS today. Set up a line in the Arctic entry. Went up and down a bunch of times. Tho I've been carpentering all winter and doing some firewood logging I think I'm gonna feel this tomorrow. 
I still need to get an ID. The Gri Gri works, but as I'm using 1/2" it's not as smooth as I think the Id will be. 
I'm going to work on figuring a way to incorporate a chest ascender or mount the belay from a chest position.

Hey Custom, I checked out a vid u have on set on you tube. Cool.


----------



## Overwatch

tramp bushler said:


> Well I made up a RADS today. Set up a line in the Arctic entry. Went up and down a bunch of times. Tho I've been carpentering all winter and doing some firewood logging I think I'm gonna feel this tomorrow.
> I still need to get an ID. The Gri Gri works, but as I'm using 1/2" it's not as smooth as I think the Id will be.
> I'm going to work on figuring a way to incorporate a chest ascender or mount the belay from a chest position.
> 
> Hey Custom, I checked out a vid u have on set on you tube. Cool.



RADS is my favourite method of going vertical. I use a large ID, and the annoying thing about it with RADS is the ID's handle often seems to rub against my footloops causing the handle to flop up and down. I'm thinking of replacing it with a Petzl Rig, I've heard elsewhere that the Rig's handle doesn't flop about like the ID's does.

IMO Half inch XTC works well in the ID, but poison ivy, 11.7 mm, is much smoother-though it seems like even a small amount of dirt on the poison ivy will cause the ID to act wonky and not grab immediately when weight is applied to it.


----------



## tramp bushler

Can it just be clipped on the other way? I want one because its made for 1/2" line. The big one anyway. 
Do u use a revolver caribiner . I need to get some more micro pulleys . What ascender do u use?


----------



## Overwatch

tramp bushler said:


> Can it just be clipped on the other way? I want one because its made for 1/2" line. The big one anyway.
> Do u use a revolver caribiner . I need to get some more micro pulleys . What ascender do u use?



I suppose the ID could be clipped on with the handle facing away, which would eliminate the footloop interference, but I've never done it that way because it seems like the handle then would be more liable to make contact with the tree. 

I use a CMI expedition ascender with CMI 'classic' micropulley clipped in to the top hole with an AM'd biner, although there is some rubbing going on micropulley vs ascender. A revolver instead of a micropulley seems like a superb alternative FMPOV, I dont have a revolver yet but am definitely getting one for that purpose soon.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

The rig works well with 1/2 inch, and I've never had any handle issues. Nice and smooth.


----------



## tramp bushler

The Rig does? I thot it was for 7/16 . My GriGri is kinda tough to pull the line thru so I thot the Rig would be the same. Good to know, they r what, 60$ less . That's a couple binders and a micro pulley.


----------



## bootboy

I love contract climbing.

Can I just say that?

No clean up, no limb dragging, no dump fees... All I have to cover is my insurance premium. No crew to pay WC on. My "client" has his brush draggers covered so they aren't my responsibility. I show up, put the wood on the ground, pack up, and leave $500 richer and make it home for lunch. I still work my other job for benefits but one or two of these half day cut'n chucks a week is sure sweet.

If only it was this way all the time. Life is good.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

tramp bushler said:


> The Rig does? I thot it was for 7/16 . My GriGri is kinda tough to pull the line thru so I thot the Rig would be the same. Good to know, they r what, 60$ less . That's a couple binders and a micro pulley.



I run it on samson hivee safety blueand it does fine. Course it likes poison ivy better, but that's probably next month.


----------



## Goose IBEW

Class A CDL with air brakes: PASS. Still had time for a removal in the late afternoon.


----------



## tramp bushler

Hey Goose, that's great. I did my class B permit last summer. Now I just need to do my road test. . Can't even drive my own dump truck without it. 
Not that I want to be a professional driver.. just need to move stuff over the highway.


----------



## RDAA

*Waste of Time?*

I sat in a truck this week listening to the radio watching water run out of fire hydrants till they clear up, shut them off, and off to the next.... repeat this two hundred plus times. Doing all of this while thinking of all the tree jobs and stumps I have lined up for after work and the weekend. The bucket truck needs a water pump, lights fixed on the trailer, glow plug controller on the old 7.3 Diesel, and all of the other stuff I really would rather be doing than sitting on my ass at this day job feeling like I am wasting my life and becoming dumber and dumber by the day. Thank God i have my side job to keep my mind stimulated. I have twenty five stumps lined up trees to remove, prune jobs, and backhoe work to do. I worked storm work the last two weeks of nights and weekends 25 miles down the road and grossed more in those two weeks than I did at my day job in four months. I have everything paid for, S-185 with lots of attatchments, 4100D grinder, F-350 dump, F-350 flatbed plowtruck, 1996 Dodge Cummins Turbo Diesel,14,000 lb dump trailer, 95 F-800 with an AA600, 40 ft tripple Axle gooseneck, two snow plows, 555C ford backhoe extend a hoe. Lots of climbing and rigging gear. All this with lots of ambition. I work this dayjob thats supposed to be for a fat old 50 year old man that stuffs doughnuts in thier face. Its not for me. Im thinking pretty hard on going out on my own... Sorry about my rant Ha Ha


----------



## tramp bushler

Sounds good. The trick to running a business tho is to run it and not it run you. Do you have insurance where u work? . That is something to consider. The nice thing about a mindless job is it let's your body recuperate.


----------



## Stayalert

bootboy said:


> I love contract climbing.
> 
> Can I just say that?
> 
> No clean up, no limb dragging, no dump fees... All I have to cover is my insurance premium. No crew to pay WC on. My "client" has his brush draggers covered so they aren't my responsibility. I show up, put the wood on the ground, pack up, and leave $500 richer and make it home for lunch. I still work my other job for benefits but one or two of these half day cut'n chucks a week is sure sweet.
> 
> If only it was this way all the time. Life is good.



I think its fair to say that since you started this thread, you CAN just say that.....take the good with a $mile.


----------



## Youngbuck20

Took 5 red pines down that had the top blown out and hung up in other trees. Teaching the new guy how to cut in that situation. He cuts a decent notch and when the top starts to come down what does he do? Runs under it. In the 0.4 seconds it took to reach the ground I went over everything I knew about head and neck injuries. He barely escaped. Young city guys I tell ya....


----------



## tramp bushler

Ya, knowing which direction to run is pretty rudamentory. :msp_scared:


----------



## RDAA

Oh yeah I have million dollar general liability policy.


----------



## tramp bushler

I keep a 2 million policy. Required by the state for buying timber sales and its one less thing to worry about when I'm up a tree.


----------



## Youngbuck20

I think he shat himself so he shouldn't do that again. I work for the city so it wouldn't be on my shoulders. It was the big big big bosses son too


----------



## Stayalert

I don't remember a string of weather like this in New England.......I climbed a 40 or so foot (~14"DBH) maple and pieced it down, cleaned up the brush, cut, stack future firewood.....After 2.5 hrs. I had finished what I had set out to do but man I was smoked....Its like 80 degrees here and it being barely May I'm just not ready for this kind of heat!!! Now, where did I put that worlds smallest violin?????


----------



## since16

RDAA said:


> I sat in a truck this week listening to the radio watching water run out of fire hydrants till they clear up, shut them off, and off to the next.... repeat this two hundred plus times. Doing all of this while thinking of all the tree jobs and stumps I have lined up for after work and the weekend. The bucket truck needs a water pump, lights fixed on the trailer, glow plug controller on the old 7.3 Diesel, and all of the other stuff I really would rather be doing than sitting on my ass at this day job feeling like I am wasting my life and becoming dumber and dumber by the day. Thank God i have my side job to keep my mind stimulated. I have twenty five stumps lined up trees to remove, prune jobs, and backhoe work to do. I worked storm work the last two weeks of nights and weekends 25 miles down the road and grossed more in those two weeks than I did at my day job in four months. I have everything paid for, S-185 with lots of attatchments, 4100D grinder, F-350 dump, F-350 flatbed plowtruck, 1996 Dodge Cummins Turbo Diesel,14,000 lb dump trailer, 95 F-800 with an AA600, 40 ft tripple Axle gooseneck, two snow plows, 555C ford backhoe extend a hoe. Lots of climbing and rigging gear. All this with lots of ambition. I work this dayjob thats supposed to be for a fat old 50 year old man that stuffs doughnuts in thier face. Its not for me. Im thinking pretty hard on going out on my own... Sorry about my rant Ha Ha



I feel the same way day job totally pointless and mind numbing look forward to the weekend tree jobs fun to do something interesting and productive.


----------



## Youngbuck20

Took down a couple rotten aspen. They were hollow so I look inside an saw what I thought were bats but were 3 baby-ish squirrels! View attachment 295176
View attachment 295177
another 6" and these guys would have been everywhere!


----------



## no tree to big

Youngbuck20 said:


> Took down a couple rotten aspen. They were hollow so I look inside an saw what I thought were bats but were 3 baby-ish squirrels! View attachment 295176
> View attachment 295177
> another 6" and these guys would have been everywhere!



we chopped one in half the other day


----------



## tramp bushler

Good for ya.


----------



## SquirrelMan

spent the whole day in poison oak and poison ivy.. Washed off at home with technu. Will report if I can work next week or not.


----------



## Stayalert

worked on removing a large and tall (for me/around here) ash tree ~ 26"DBH....Challenge was that it was growing through and above a beech tree that the HO wanted to keep. One big heavy limb in particular had to be coaxed down to the ground without damaging the Beech.....After I got most of the threatening limbs off I had to drop the main stem down slope and against a lean and against an occaisional puff of wind (thank fully the ash hasn't leafed out yet but there was still a good sail at the top of the tree) Had to go that direction to avoid crushing the HO house (and the coveted beech tree) - that all went well know I just have to winch/drag the wood back up to the top of the slope and make firewood for the HO.....So far I broke one small branch (2" diam) on the beech that is in the middle of a bunch of other branches....I can get to it to prune out the damage...HO was stoked. I was stoked but it took a wee bit longer than I had expected....Hoping I can make of the gap on the next few trees at the same site...


----------



## since16

*Emergency*

Got a call today lady sounded like it was a big tree emergency. I said I would b there after 5 she said ok. Then calls me 3 times in a row when u gonna get here. I went over at lunch just to get it over with. I don't know what the emergency was but I gave her a bid anyway and said I would b over the next day. She said do it. Then she calls back an hour later and cancels. She got my # from her sister 8 months ago and her sister told me exactly what the job was 8 months ago. I don't care about not getting a bid but it annoys me when someone cons me into wasting my lunch break to make themself feel special. It will not happen again. Her sister works at my bank so every week for the last 8 months she has told me(my sisters gonna call u) wonder what her she is going to say this week


----------



## bootboy

Took the top out of a medium sized cottonwood and left a 10' habitat/hammock snag per the HO. I love climbing with an MS460


----------



## tramp bushler

I wouldn't say that I love climbing with a 460 . But, it does get the job done. 
Better than climbing with a 2100 Husky with a 36" b+ c tho.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I'd rather spend 1/2 an hour blockin down with a big saw than an hour and a half fightin a little one. If it's downto a spar send me up some cc's and let's get er dun.


----------



## tramp bushler

Mobile Photobucket

See if this works.


----------



## StrataTree

bootboy said:


> Took the top out of a medium sized cottonwood and left a 10' habitat/hammock snag per the HO. I love climbing with an MS460



In the Pacific Northwest thats the ORIGINAL loggers climbing saw!!!


----------



## StrataTree

Friday- took down a big clump of Aspens with a coworker! Big fun! Both of us up in the tops limbin, toppin, and chunkin over a house but nothin too technical! First time swinging from spar to spar! Now THAT was fun! Put a high TIP in the biggest of six and swung like Spidey! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Guran

tramp bushler said:


> Mobile Photobucket
> 
> See if this works.


What do you got there on your saddle Tramp? How do you use it?
View attachment 296218

Göran


----------



## tramp bushler

That's how I pack my pass rope. I mostly use it for pulling up pulling lines. But I need to get a longer section of it. It makes a nice intermediate line for pulling my climbing line threw a crotch also. It doesn't weigh enough to be a bother.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

tramp bushler said:


> That's how I pack my pass rope. I mostly use it for pulling up pulling lines. But I need to get a longer section of it. It makes a nice intermediate line for pulling my climbing line threw a crotch also. It doesn't weigh enough to be a bother.



Ya gotta remember, Tramp is on a mission... He's going to come up with a no groundie bulletproof climbing system where the rope never gets trapped by a limb. I heard he's also got a self-feeding chipper in the works.


----------



## tramp bushler

I always viewed climbing like falling timber as a single jack task. I only rely on myself except for pulling tops. 

I have 4 or 5 weeks of climbinglined up for this summer and the boss assured me that I will have 2 good ground men. But there are still lot to do other than baby sit my rope 
I think there are a bunch of bigcottonwoods to take down. But there is aparantly 8' of snow on the ground in Valdez.


----------



## Umbellularia

*Damn rock*

Can't see sparks under water.

(Full) chisel.

'Nuff said.

:msp_cursing:


----------



## Stayalert

*Nibbling away at big old Maple*

No hurry in getting this material gone so I nibbled away some more today....Have some calls to woodworkers to see if they want some of this spalted Maple....bar on the 660 is 36" for scale....View attachment 302122
View attachment 302123
View attachment 302124


Its in Norwich, VT if anyone local wants any.....

Rob "stayalert" M


----------



## tramp bushler

Well, I'm down in Valdez again. Taking down cottonwoods growing on the r.o.w.. I'm liking my Weaver Cougar. No complaints on the Arbor Pled. But. Its the only climbing line I have. But so far it works good. . I will say that I like the Husky 338 more than the 192 Stihl.


----------



## tramp bushler

I got 4 topped from 1 T.I.P.


----------



## tramp bushler




----------



## Stayalert

Great photos Tramp! Love the 4 birds one stone too...


----------



## tramp bushler

This year I'm able to do some on rope work. Geared up last year. 
Nothing tec yet. I'm gonna get a Hitch Hiker soon. . And more line. . Well its Friday. . Gotta get going. Have a safe one.


----------



## tramp bushler

Any thots on this tree? The Fern gully tree  - YouTube

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stayalert

Don't you have to post some sort of eviction notice before you take that tree???


----------



## tramp bushler

Where r all the guys? I have a bunch of? About this one. There is a sucker on the top right side that I think will make a safe tie in.


----------



## Stayalert

climbing the inside sounds cool....Seriously though....Convince yourself that the main stem has sufficient strength to support whatever forces you intend to impart on it.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

tramp bushler said:


> Where r all the guys? I have a bunch of? About this one. There is a sucker on the top right side that I think will make a safe tie in.



Hey tramp, good to have ya back. What do you have in the way of pole saws/power pruners? Looks like you could do a lot of whittling on that sucker and save yourself some rigging. Another thing to look at as long as the stem checks out, which I think it will considering all the growth, is rig a block up top and swing everything back to center. Just check those attachment points on those shooters before you get put to far out on em.
Good luck, Jeff.


----------



## tramp bushler

I'm planning on putting 3 ratchet straps on the bole of it and guying back several of the suckers before I swing out and get on them. If I weighed a hundred pounds less maybe not. But I prolly out weigh the snow load that comes on them. 
Which is a lot considering Valdez got around 400" of snow last winter. . WhenI start chinking it down I will saw split the rounds to handleable size chuncks. I can toss them down then


----------



## tramp bushler

The boss got me a new Husqvarna Pole Saw this weekend. That will really cut down shinnying up the suckers.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

With a few good throws to set lines, you may not have to leave the trunk, then. Life just got easier.


----------



## Stayalert

tramp bushler said:


> The boss got me a new Husqvarna Pole Saw this weekend. That will really cut down shinnying up the suckers.



Just don't stand directly below what you're cutting......:msp_mellow:


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I haven't run the husky pole pruner yet, and I'm in the market. I'll be interested to hear how ya like it. Problem I've always had with the stihls are how easy the extension pole can bend. Give us a report if you would, tramp. Your'e gonna cuss that sucker in the tree, but it will save a lot of climbing. From what I saw on the video, looks like you should be able to reach out and make all your cuts from the stem. Jeff


----------



## tramp bushler

Stayalert said:


> Just don't stand directly below what you're cutting......:msp_mellow:




Ya cause if ya do you'll get hung up bad. 
I always thot of a pole saw for reaching out not up.


----------



## tramp bushler

TheJollyLogger said:


> I haven't run the husky pole pruner yet, and I'm in the market. I'll be interested to hear how ya like it. Problem I've always had with the stihls are how easy the extension pole can bend. Give us a report if you would, tramp. Your'e gonna cuss that sucker in the tree, but it will save a lot of climbing. From what I saw on the video, looks like you should be able to reach out and make all your cuts from the stem. Jeff



My partner in Sitka in the 90 s had an Echo. He had 4 sections for it. He did ALOT of work with it. Seldom did we have all 4 on it. It worked good but was a pain having to owed an oil bottle with us and keep dumping oil on the bar and chain.


----------



## Stayalert

I have an adjustable extension echo that I love.....I can't picture having 3 or four sections though I think it would be running me instead of the other way around.


----------



## Stayalert

Today I am draining ~ 3 gallons of hydrostatic fluid from my tractor and replacing it.....I also showed a wood worker some spalted Maple I have and am generally drying, sorting, sharpening, and PM-ing my gear.


----------



## tramp bushler

I gotta make it to the top of this today and get it down. .


----------



## Stayalert

Today I dealt with a storm damaged hanger....Poplar ~18" diam x 60' tall wedged into a pine and beech. Got a rope up nice and high and put some "english" on it with my truck (a wee tacoma 4x4)....Got it down accross the HO's driveway as planned , and then cleared the drive.....I was about 1/2 through when the weather became a deluge of a rain...Good thing I organized and dried everything out yesterday...At least I only have a throwline and one rigging rope to dry....I also have an insulated garage bay with a wood boiler that I burn year round to make domestic hot water (+ heat in the Winter) so in about an hour that room will be a nice dry 90 plus degrees.....Thats where I dry my gear....

Keep us posted on that hollow monster TRAMP!


----------



## StrataTree

Boss got me a new lid today...Kask w/3m hearing pro! Some Pfanner eye pro, and a new Yale 1/2" flip line! Must be Christmas...or my B-day!!! 

I should of got a raise... But this will tide me over! :msp_tongue:

Was using a Petzl, Kask feels amazing!!!


----------



## tramp bushler

I went back up it yesterday. More junk fell off it. I re evaluated it and called for a man lift. This commingle week I'll get it down Lord Willing.


----------



## joezilla11

Landed a good gig today. Guy called up and said he's got dirt being delivered sat and needs alot of trees cleared out tomorrow and is willing to pay generously so I said I'd be right there! Turns out he's a good friend of my wife's family. Hes a real estate developer and bought two properties that are a few acres a piece. The job for tomorrow is to clear out a section along an access drive so he can build a mound for privacy. Mostly saplings the biggest trees being 8-10" and he's gonna clean up with his machines. I thought ok easy job I'm in! Then he adds that he needs the rest of the property managed; big oaks he needs pruned, some black walnuts, cotton woods and others he wants taken down, and other small stuff removed! Tomorrow is a rush job but the others aren't and if all goes well he's working on buying the other surrounding properties as well.

Its the first job I've landed with some continuous work like this but I'm happy as hell right now and like I said he's a good friend and genuine guy so I'm actually happy to help him out as he helped us out a few years back.


----------



## tramp bushler

Joe, that sounds like a good deal. I'm pretty happy with the work I do in Valdez, climbing in the summer. It's only a month or so a year but its fun to have steady summer work.


----------



## joezilla11

Yea I could get used to this! Took 10 hours, 3 guys and a bobcat but we got it done! He walked me thru the property and started pointing out trees he wants removed. I got 13 black walnut, 7 spruce and 1 cherry. He stopped there and told me to let him know when they're done cause he has more! I may have to upgrade on some gear, this is great!


----------



## tramp bushler

I ordered some gear from WesSpur today. I'm going to switch my Cougar over to a Liger bridge. I like the saddle. But then its about the only one this bouy with legs fits in that has the fliplines Ds in the right place and that has "fixed position " Ds to boot. . The 2 big things I don't like about it are minor. I wish they had more soft side Velcro . to take up the slack on the leg strap tails. And I would like the positioning Ds to be an inch or 2 forward. 
I got SMC mini Riggin plates and Samson Bigfoot for the bridge. . The Rock swivel biner will have to wait for next week . 
Ordered an Ice Tail spliced eye prussic and 100' of Tenex 3/8 . . A few Rock biners . A Samurai Heavy Duty 13" and a telescoping line grabber. And a CMI Micro pulley


----------



## tramp bushler

I'm slowly building up my gear. I need to get a bunch of lowering riggin. And more climbing rope and what not. 
Want a Hitch Hiker and a CMI foot ascender. 
Really there's no end to it all. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## joezilla11

I tried the liger and ended up just tying my own bridge to the rings. I ordered new Bigfoot and gaffs from them but they messed up the order so I gotta wait now. I did pick up some op e2e so I can start working on some advanced hitches so I'm excited to try thàt out tomorrow. Ill be looking for some rigging stuff as well and maybe an upgrade on a saw. 

The leg straps is an easy fix. Tape the tail of the strap and tape about two inches where it comes out of the buckle, tape it to the leg strap and then run it back over and around to the Velcro and u just made it 4 inches shorter by doing that.


----------



## tramp bushler

Joe ; thanks. Man that is a lot easier than what I was thinking to do. . I still need to get new gaffs for my Bashlins.


----------



## sgreanbeans

tramp bushler said:


> I'm slowly building up my gear. I need to get a bunch of lowering riggin. And more climbing rope and what not.
> Want a Hitch Hiker and a CMI foot ascender.
> Really there's no end to it all. :msp_ohmy:



See if you can try a foot ascender first. I think they are for the bigger guys mainly, seems for the smaller guys....they just get in the way.


----------



## 7.3 rocket

Tied up a bunch of arbor vitaes that were bent over by a heavy snow load this winter. Full day of installing duck bills, arbor tie, and praying that the fence would hold up to the little bit of side load I was putting on it by tying to it. 

I didn't think they looked any too great when we were done but the foreman said I'd already spent too much time on them and the customer said he was happy with them. I guess that's all that matters? :msp_unsure:


----------



## MSgtBob66

Took down a storm damaged ash and hauled it away. 2 loads. Gonna dump the second load in the morning and then grind the stump.

BOB


----------



## tramp bushler

sgreanbeans said:


> See if you can try a foot ascender first. I think they are for the bigger guys mainly, seems for the smaller guys....they just get in the way.



I'll have to buy one to try one out. 

I used a split tail with a Blake's hitch this afternoon. I really liked how it moved on the line when unloaded and how well it grabbed when loaded. . I made it from a piece of Samson Bigfoot. I must not have something quite adjusted right with my minder pulley as I couldn't get things all the way tight when I gave a big yank on the running end of the line. It.advanced the hitch fine, just didn't bring it up tight.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

tramp bushler said:


> I'll have to buy one to try one out.
> 
> I used a split tail with a Blake's hitch this afternoon. I really liked how it moved on the line when unloaded and how well it grabbed when loaded. . I made it from a piece of Samson Bigfoot. I must not have something quite adjusted right with my minder pulley as I couldn't get things all the way tight when I gave a big yank on the running end of the line. It.advanced the hitch fine, just didn't bring it up tight.



You'll always have a little setback. VT's still the way to go.


----------



## tramp bushler

I'll have to get some more prussic line to make a VT. Or buy a V T cord.


----------



## joezilla11

Been using the michoacan and its been working out great I just don't hear to much about guys using it? Tried the distel but didn't like it and I haven't tried the vt yet so I can't compare. But I do like how it works with a pulley vs a blakes.


----------



## Stayalert

coordinated delivery of some spalted male to a local wood worker who will make something out of it other than firewood....


----------



## Bandit Man

Stayalert said:


> coordinated delivery of some spalted male to a local wood worker who will make something out of it other than firewood....



Can't say as I've ever seen a Spalted Male


----------



## Stayalert

Bandit Man said:


> Can't say as I've ever seen a Spalted Male




LOL! A spalted male....DOH!!! MAPLE!!!!!


----------



## Stayalert

The recent weather (heat) has melted my brain....


----------



## StrataTree

TheJollyLogger said:


> You'll always have a little setback. VT's still the way to go.



I am in the process now of incorporating the Hitch Climber pulley and VT in my work climbs. I really love the minimal setback of the vt. Takes me an extra minute to set up over the Blake's on a split tail, but the versatility makes up for that the first time I reposition my TIP. Ordered my pulley from Treestuff in Tactical black. Didn't have that color, so they sent me a blue and orange one for free. Said the black would ship in 3 weeks, just got it last weekend. Really lovin Tree stuff and Wesspur too!


----------



## MSgtBob66

*Ground 2 stumps*

Grind 'n go, I love them.

Because I'm lazy.........

Semper Fi & Good Luck!

BOB


----------



## tramp bushler

I cut and climbed 4 days this week. Spent today hauling chips and roots/ stumps. Cat 257 tracked skid steer and a 7'×14' dump trailer with 4" sides. We hauled 4 loads. 

Ya know a tool that I think is one of the in sung heros of tree service work is , a 5 tine 

manure fork. Its just an amazing tool for moving material and cleanup. 
I didn't plan on hauling off the chips , much less the roots where the linemen trenched , but the Super wanted it done and paid for it so the boss said go ahead. . Then went and looked at some new work they want done. , about a thousand feet or more. But I'll be able to fall most of it. I was sposed to start on Limbing along the lines by today, but they had another outage so I guess they want to replace the 40 year old under ground line. 

Ordered a 7/16 Samson Static Kern today 150' . Will see how it works. I was ready to order Arbor Pro Bigfoot but wanted to try a kernmantle line 
I wanted to try the 3/8" but the guy talked me into 7/16 
Ordered a Samauri Ichiban also. And some actual throw line and a 20 oz weight. And some splicing gear. All from WesSpur. Have to wait on the grapple hook till next week.


----------



## Zale

Tramp- a 20oz. throw weight is pretty heavy to get decent height. Try a 10 or 12oz.


----------



## tramp bushler

It is mostly for going sideways and for gaining another 8-10' into the top to set the pulling line. But like a lot of this Arborist stuff. I'm learning as I go. I have been using a 2 lb lead cannon ball fishing weight. . Gotta watch out when it bounces and comes back at ya. . 
I'm gonna make a set of suspenders for my saddle today. . 
I finally got the floating rim on my Jonsred 2150 and put a 24" Oregon 3/8 pitch full skip chisel bit on it. More reach and better for blocking down. 
When I order a big shot I plan on ordering a good selection of throw weights. Thanks for the tip. !!! 

OK. I'll fess up. I have been using a wrist rocket sting shot with a 4 oz round fishing weight and 120 pound dyneema halibut line. . When everything goes right it will zing it 50' up atree .


----------



## woodchuck357

*If you like the manure fork, you're gonna love a 10 tine cob fork*



tramp bushler said:


> Ya know a tool that I think is one of the in sung heros of tree service work is , a 5 tine
> 
> manure fork. Its just an amazing tool for moving material and cleanup.



Works as a rake then scoops up debris to throw it in the trailer.


----------



## tramp bushler

In Maine we always called that a silage fork. And one is on my list of next things to get. I let my ground guys use my manure fork and they got hooked on it. The boss got 2 sod forks and they don't work too good. So the guys race to get mine as soon as cleanup starts.


----------



## treeman75

woodchuck357 said:


> Works as a rake then scoops up debris to throw it in the trailer.



We call them cobb forks and yes they are a must for cleanup. I have one that stays on the log loader all yhe time.


----------



## sgreanbeans

We call them a silage fork as well, have a few of them, a must have.


----------



## tramp bushler

OK. More trails and mental tribulations on you guys with my???? . 

I like the GriGri for its security, but its a fair hassle slacking myself down. So, I got going on the Blake's hitch and like it. So. My thinking is to get good with what I'm using before going on to the next thing. Since everyone seems real happy with the VT I'll prolly end up there. But not right away. 
So. How would a Samson 7/16 Velocity split tail work with 7/16 Samson Static Kern .


----------



## smokey01

woodchuck357 said:


> Works as a rake then scoops up debris to throw it in the trailer.



I spread a lot of colorized mulch, (wood grindings) and would not think to do it with anything else.


----------



## smokey01

tramp bushler said:


> OK. More trails and mental tribulations on you guys with my???? .
> 
> I like the GriGri for its security, but its a fair hassle slacking myself down. So, I got going on the Blake's hitch and like it. So. My thinking is to get good with what I'm using before going on to the next thing. Since everyone seems real happy with the VT I'll prolly end up there. But not right away.
> So. How would a Samson 7/16 Velocity split tail work with 7/16 Samson Static Kern .



I think as long as you stay with the same size split tail you will be ok, you will just have to see how the polyester / nylon blend of that double braid works against the polyester on the kern. Just would not want the kern to be the split tail as I don't think it is as supple. 
Pretty sure the quicker you move from that Blake's hitch the happier you will be.


----------



## tramp bushler

Probably. And if I had a more experienced climber here that used one I'de prolly take right off on it. However when I'm up a tree I tend to have ALOT on my mind other than my hitch. I'm to beat at the end of the dayto practice. Shoot. I'm pretty jazzed that I got into using a minder pulley on the Blake's. Having the Liger on my Cougar I'm gonna try the 8 from the top hole in the rigging plate . I may go the Hitch Hiker route before the VT. It doesn't look like it will wear out anytime soon so it would be a good investment. If Pretzl gets the ZZ fixed then that will be on my short list. 

This Arborist climbing sure is a lot different than tower loggin climbing. 

One thing I have learned is for spur climbing a 7/8" wire core 4 strand manilla flipline that has a spliced eye and runs thru the D, around the back and out the other D then around the tree and ties into the eye with a cats paw/ sheet bend. Is far preferable to a modern wire core flip line with snaps. 
It's a lot quieter, better handling and gives a more secure feel. 
If a guy is taking down a larger conifer it is definatly the way to go IMO+E


----------



## tramp bushler

So, I started Side trimming today. Along the standing lines. . Cottonwood and Sitka spruce. Man, the spruce will work ya to death. Some of it is over 3' on the stump and I'm going up 50-70' then repelling down. It was hot, for here today 
Climb 1 then lay down in the shade till my core temp got down to normal then do it again and again. In the spruce where I need to wrassel some limbs the rest of the way down I really like the Blake's on a split tail then a Rescue 8 below that. Nice and steady. The pole saw. Husky 327 . Comes in handy for some of them but only a coupleper tree.


----------



## tramp bushler

Friday I took down this cottonwood. Used the ZoonBoom with the man basket and the pole saw to get the limbs out of it and take down the multiple tops. . Plus my new 20 oz throw bag and DynaGlide and the 9' telescoping reach extender. Man that's a great tool. I put a pulling line in 2 of the tops. Then I blocked it down with my little 2150 Jred with the 24" 3/8 50 ga. Bar and full skip chain. . It is really a nice combo.


----------



## tramp bushler

I only ran into 1 bees nest. A fairly small one. 
Got 2 cord of wood out of it. If it had been sound it would have been 3 cord.


----------



## tramp bushler




----------



## tramp bushler

I ordered more gear from WesSpur again. Latley it seems they get a bunch of my $ every Friday. 
Finally ordered a BigShot with Marvin poles. . More lighter throw bags, 12+16 oz. More splicing gear. A Hitch Hiker. 
And last but not least a Kask Super Plasma. In good old Alaska Jack yellow. So that in my pics it will be easy to tell its me. :msp_unsure: 
The fat guy up the tree with the yellow hat on. . I guess its a helmet tho isn't it.

I did side trimming most of the week along the HV lines. You arbs will go ballistic about this. But I was in the spurs. Can't kill these Cottonwoods anyway. I'm gonna try drt rads on my new 7/16 Samson Static Kern. 
I'm not too sure how successful it will be as these big cottonwoods have lots of snow broke limbs that run down the tree plus Lots of new small limbs. And the Ditka spruce are grouse ladders. But, nothing ventured nothing gained. 
Since its no biggy if the trees die. ( they're all gonna die some day. . And, I am a Tree Killer.


----------



## tramp bushler

Actually I got tired of my hard hat almost falling off Limbing these trees. My Samurai Ichiban came this week. Wow!!!!! I thot the Heavy Duty cut fast but the Ichiban is even faster cutting. On some trees the 192 is actually slower. And a lot more bother.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Dang, tramp, if you aren't carefull, you're gonna turn into an arborist!


----------



## sgreanbeans

Hes got to lose those spikes tho :msp_wink:
Tramp how does those Jonsred's run? Really interested in those saws.


----------



## tramp bushler

sgreanbeans said:


> Hes got to lose those spikes tho :msp_wink:
> Tramp how does those Jonsred's run? Really interested in those saws.[/
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> It is a good performing 50 CC saw. It will cut the same as a 026/260 Stihl. . It doesn't turn up quite as fast as a 346 Husky but it nice and comfortable. . The 24" bar is not so I can cut 24" wood constantly. But more for the reach and convinence.
> The boss has all the 460 Huskies set up with 24" 3/8 , 50 . Floating rims.
> I like this one because it is a pre bulb pump 2 barrel Carb saw. . . Very comfortable in the hands. Spring mounts. Its been totally reliable. I had a 353 Husky that wasn't nearly as good a saw. The only thing it does is sometimes it loosens its spark plug.


----------



## Carburetorless

I'd like to run the dirt from the roots of that old Alaskan tree through my highbanker.


----------



## tramp bushler

What's a high banker?


----------



## tramp bushler

Not a great pic. But it does show my nice shiny new Kask Super Plasma 
I put in my order with WesSpur Friday at lunch time and it was logged in to the Valdez post office before 8 this morning. I used a tramp bushler modified form of srt climbing today. 
Man. I wish I had gotten a Big Shot a looooong time ago. 
I didn't use the Hitch Hiker today because I neglected to order a foot ascender. I'll have to remedy that on Friday. And because when I set it up on my 7/16 Static and tried it out it didn't grab a couple times. ?????????? .


----------



## TheJollyLogger

He thinks thars gold in them thar roots!


----------



## tramp bushler

From a couple weeks ago.


----------



## 7.3 rocket

Crew of 4 to remove some large saplings, a rotten oak butt log that was left standing, remove a large ash, raise and dead wood assorted property items, and shape two blue spruces. 

Then go to the hydraulic shop to get a couple hoses made up for the Swinger. 

Fun fun for everyone!


----------



## Carburetorless

tramp bushler said:


> What's a high banker?



What's this? Someone from Alaska who doesn't know what a highbanker is???? 


This is a highbanker, this one isn't mine, and that's not me, but they all work basically the same way. You shovel material(dirt, preferably dirt that has some gold in it) into the top of the hopper and it gets washed down through the sluice box, the lighter dirt and rocks get washed out the end, and the gold gets trapped in the sluice box(along with a lot of black sand). I thought all you Alaskan guys knew this stuff already.

View attachment 306828


----------



## Carburetorless

TheJollyLogger said:


> He thinks thars gold in them thar roots!



You can find "some" gold just about anywhere in Alaska. I'll bet you could find some gold in the dirt from Trampbushler's boots.


----------



## tramp bushler

My neighbor in Glennallen is placer mining about 6 miles from downtown Valdez. . He's a real sharp guy and he wouldn't be doing it if there wasn't money in it.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Might wanna start panning that doormat every night.:biggrin:


----------



## HuskStihl

tramp bushler said:


> My neighbor in Glennallen is placer mining about 6 miles from downtown Valdez. . He's a real sharp guy and he wouldn't be doing it if there wasn't money in it.





TheJollyLogger said:


> Might wanna start panning that doormat every night.:biggrin:



I'm gonna have to ask you boys to leave the noob forum. Guys who can handle that nasty blowdown/export patch or the bastrop fire aftermath need to leave noobish stuff to real noobs:biggrin:


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I'll go ahead and drop a limb on a fence or somethin tomorrow.otstir:


----------



## MSgtBob66

*Trimmed a few trees...*

24 beat up ash that keep dropping branches, owner just bought the place & was not happy with doing yard work. A willow, a white pine, took down a nasty little maple too. Bucket truck and a groundy humpin limbs. Gonna chip all the trimmings and a bunch of brush the previous owners left behind. Nothing like being a lazy stumper!

Semper Fidelis and Good Luck!

BOB


----------



## MSgtBob66

*Chipped and cleaned up...*

All the ash tree, willow, pine, bush piles, etc. from the Tuesday trim. The homeowner let us chip on site on a corner of his property. I guess 10 yards of chips. Raked all the twigs and branches and got into 5 brush piles from the previous owners. Took 2 of us 12 hrs. The raking sucked.

Semper Fidelis and Good Luck!

BOB


----------



## tramp bushler

. Klum and side trimmed 1 grouse ladder Sitka spruce and 3 cottonwoods today. Used my Hitch Hiker today. Now that I know how to rig it it works great. Very smooth and secure on the descent. Advances well going up. . I'm using it Drt at this point. All the trees I'm working in are so limby that setting a tip is most of the time a semi futile time consumer. But sometimes I can.


----------



## hour18

View attachment 307252
View attachment 307253


Still need to pick up the fire wood, figure out how to get the base out and then take down another one next to it also.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

hour18 said:


> View attachment 307252
> View attachment 307253
> 
> 
> Still need to pick up the fire wood, figure out how to get the base out and then take down another one next to it also.



Is that Haysville?


----------



## hour18

TheJollyLogger said:


> Is that Haysville?



No, McPherson. Was a X'd tree that the owner was told it would be October till something could be done..I think with the rain we have had last weekend, what was left of the roots and dirt finally let go...I guess its been laying like that for a week and X'd for 6 months from what i was told.

Next tree to fall will be the other elm in the back ground, Has a spot where like a limb came off at one time and never healed right so its rotting out about 5 feet form the ground.


----------



## 7.3 rocket

Climbed 2 maples for a vista prune then made up lots of cables for the bucket operator and chipped up his mess. Got home and my new spikes were there. Spiked the declining ash in my woods line that I intend to remove shortly.


----------



## tramp bushler

Took down 3 cottonwoods. Had to thread the needle with 1 top between a building and the power line. Thank God the top landed so perfectly on the lay I had for it it could have drove a stake. I actually used a bit of a kerf dutchman to give my ground guy some help with it coming around. 
3 rd tree I had to park one of its tops in a nearby tree while it sat on the Humbolt face so I could under Buck it to get it to spear down. The other top I had a clear shot to pull it. 180° its lean. . Had a good day. Blocked them all down . 

7.3; what spurs did u get?


----------



## 7.3 rocket

tramp bushler said:


> 7.3; what spurs did u get?




Got a set of Geckos. Everyone in my shop who has them loves them and I've spent a little time in them so I know I like them.

Not cheap but if we look at return on investment they're worth every penny.


----------



## tramp bushler

Until I can figure out how to loose 50 lbs, the Geko's are not for me. . After lunch on Friday when I put my Klien's back on I found I had b.pulled a rivet on my pads. . I had thot I could make it a week without ordering any gear. Nope. So I called WesSpur and ordered a set of Big Buck pads. And a line mug for my saddle and a short throw line. Those L pads have made me a lot of money for what I had invested but time for an up grade.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tramp bushler said:


> Until I can figure out how to loose 50 lbs, the Geko's are not for me. . After lunch on Friday when I put my Klien's back on I found I had b.pulled a rivet on my pads. . I had thot I could make it a week without ordering any gear. Nope. So I called WesSpur and ordered a set of Big Buck pads. And a line mug for my saddle and a short throw line. Those L pads have made me a lot of money for what I had invested but time for an up grade.



Jenny Craig!,,,,LOL!
Jeff:msp_biggrin:


----------



## TheJollyLogger

At this point, Tramps swung all the way from spurs and a buckstrap to fifty pounds of gear just on his saddle.:msp_w00t:


----------



## 7.3 rocket

tramp bushler said:


> Until I can figure out how to loose 50 lbs, the Geko's are not for me. . After lunch on Friday when I put my Klien's back on I found I had b.pulled a rivet on my pads. . I had thot I could make it a week without ordering any gear. Nope. So I called WesSpur and ordered a set of Big Buck pads. And a line mug for my saddle and a short throw line. Those L pads have made me a lot of money for what I had invested but time for an up grade.



I'm only 170 no gear on me so Geckos are fine in my case.

Spent this morning running ropes for one of the climbers from work. Worked on a bunch of white oaks. Flopped one, rigged one down over a pool, rigged a codominant down over the driveway, and pruned up another.


----------



## tramp bushler




----------



## tramp bushler

Did side trimming along the power lines this week. . I'm really liking the Big Shot more and more. As I am not going real high and all there is is Sitka Spruce and cottonwood, both of which are sticky barked the 20 oz throw weight comes in handy. Sometimes. I sure do like the Samurai Ichiban. . Its nice to be bombing limbs out of a tree and not need ear plugs. Itried a Tanaka 33 this week. I like it better than the 192 Stihl.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

tramp bushler said:


>



That tree makes ya look downright petite, Tramp!


----------



## tramp bushler

TheJollyLogger said:


> At this point, Tramps swung all the way from spurs and a buckstrap to fifty pounds of gear just on his saddle.:msp_w00t:




Actually I have to make myself only take up what I need. And a few extras like a prussic e2e a web sling and an 8 . Plus a couple spare biners. 
I did put spenders on my saddle tho. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tramp bushler

TheJollyLogger said:


> That tree makes ya look downright petite, Tramp!



Ya. Big ones take the juice outa me. And my carple tunnel starts taking over my hands.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I hear ya. I'm glad I decided to kind of take this summer off. The last 4-5 years of full time climbing really beat me up. I had tendonitis in my elbows so bad I couldn't hardly lift a beer. The ole bodie's finally getting healed up to the point climbing's fun again, plus it's really given me a chance to slow down and work on my technique, which of course has actually sped things up, lol. I think if most business owners would actually push their climbers less, and let them climb without feeling like they're rushed all the time, they might be surprised at how the overall production actually speeds up. There is nothing worse than being up in a tree and feeling rushed. Jeff


----------



## tramp bushler

Ya, my boss is really good that way. He doesn't rush me. He does other things that irritate me but all in all he's a good boss. Course a guy could always use more money and all the fancy toys/ tools in the catalog but I have a pretty good holt goin here

My new brain teaser is finding the easiest way to go up a tree short of a Wraptor. 
Some of these ways like hip thrust are just an easy way to get tired. I have a CMI foot ascender on the way and I got a Petzl basic yesterday. I'm hoping to splice up a knee ascender this weekend. I ordered a Rock Nano swivel and some rings for my bridge. . NH raised a probably valid point about clipping 2 biners together for my HH attaching to my saddle. I think I will end up with a Rook on my bridge but that's 90$ with shipping. 
Heck. You guys may see a pic of me up a tree without spurs on yet. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tramp bushler

I'm thinking about getting a spool of 3/8" Tenex and a fiddle block and having my groundy pull my lard ass up a tree. :msp_tongue:


----------



## tramp bushler

Oh, the Big Bucks are seriously comfortable. . They are like having pillows on. Anyone having problems should spend the $ and get a set.


----------



## Overwatch

Got a new KM 130R power head today.. was VERY pleased to see that it's got a regular fill cap on it. Hopefully stihl's gonna get rid of the overengineered flippy cap. Hundreds of thousands of gallons of gasoline and oil have been wasted on account of those caps.


----------



## Stayalert

*played with a hung poplar*

This tipped poplar hung in an ash I was partial to, so instead of letting it continue to lean on the ash I decided to see what my wee little tacoma could do...Turns out the Tacoma did pretty well.......rigged it and tugged it upright and then brought it down into a more convenient spot to process it...


----------



## tramp bushler

It looks like my work climbing is wrapping up for the season. I probably have a few more trees to take down but not too many. The past 2 months I've been working real close to transmission lines. That gets old. 
I found some good trees close to home to practice climb in. See if I can get the rope walker thing figured out.


----------



## Zale

Snowing already?


----------



## Stayalert

removed a big sprawing birch with a medium sized twin stem hemlock growing all through and around....removed both and was climbing from stem to stem limbing my way up and again blocking down....Had to rig a fair number of the pieces as there was an ornamental cherry, some water lines, and some power lines to avoid....Fantastic Fall weather today in Vermont...


----------



## Stayalert

*Tracking solar panels are cool*

was pruning some dead limbs out of a Maple above this tracking PV array this morning....So cool, every couple of minutes it would make a small sound and move slightly....


----------



## Stayalert

removed a really big tree sized poplar limb from the roof of a cool 3 story barn....used a ladder to get on the roof then tied into a rope with petzl rig for work positioning....removed as much weight as I could and rigged the main stem off with a block above (and in a desirable direction) the failed limb. Rope from stem to block to porta wrap on Tacoma...Worked great! Some of the best weather of the year right now here in VT!


----------



## Limbrat

Stayalert said:


> removed a really big tree sized poplar limb from the roof of a cool 3 story barn....used a ladder to get on the roof then tied into a rope with petzl rig for work positioning....removed as much weight as I could and rigged the main stem off with a block above (and in a desirable direction) the failed limb. Rope from stem to block to porta wrap on Tacoma...Worked great! Some of the best weather of the year right now here in VT!



How's that arm doin?


----------



## Stayalert

Limbrat said:


> How's that arm doin?



Totally healed up. :msp_smile: I just kept slathering antibiotic ointment on it and wrapping it with gauze. its a little itchy but like I said totally healed....Lucky for me I've been able to work without any restrictions the whole time it healed. I've got a great new 3/4" Husky bull rope and am thinking of getting another & possibly a large portawrap....(I have a med. and love it.....)


----------



## bootboy

Bump.

Work has gone dry around here for now. I need a reason to run a saw or I'm gonna go nutz...


----------



## Guran

Same here. But I´m having some aspen and spruces that is going down this WE. Gives me a chance to try out my all brand new chainsaw pants! 
Just bought a par of Husqvarna Technical extreme. Kinda pricy but really snappy!


----------



## bootboy

It's getting bad... I'm to the point where I'm taking things apart just so I can put them back together for something to do. My 460 sits half torn apart getting the cleaning of it's life... Because I'm bored. It sure looks good though


----------



## Zale

Guran said:


> Same here. But I´m having some aspen and spruces that is going down this WE. Gives me a chance to try out my all brand new chainsaw pants!
> Just bought a par of Husqvarna Technical extreme. Kinda pricy but really snappy!




Nice pants but for that kind of money I would expect them to be water proof also.


----------



## Guran

It´s not like Gore Tex, but they have some protection against water. Some specs below:
http://www.husqvarna.com/uk/accesso...t-trousers,-technical-extreme/#specifications


----------



## RDAA

Well... I just stuffed the outdoor wood boiler full of wood this morning, apparently got my face a little close to the opening and heard a sizzle, and singed my beard and my eyebrows a bit. But on a better note Im bidding on a boxer 320 on an online auction that closes today. Hopefully I can get it and fab up a grapple bucket for it this winter and put it to use. It kinda sucks to burn up some of the profits of this year on more equipment like I have for the last three. I have been dumping most profits back into the business with buying and paying for equipment In hopes of it turning into a full time job. I am hoping this spring to maybe make the move. My business plan is to try to get by as long as possible with myself as a 1 man show most of the time until my volume goes up so much that i cant keep up. I'm hoping that this mini will save alot of wear and tear on my body. I have a full size skid now but i'm kinda getting sick of dragging plywood wherever I go. Hopefully I get it.


----------



## Stayalert

could have been worse…..could have been MY facial hair making that stink!!!


----------



## Stayalert

just ribbing ya….I HATE that smell…..


----------



## RDAA

Ha ha, no problem. If its going to stay as cold as its supposed to i'm going to be chucking plenty of wood in that thing. I have a few jobs lined up for this winter to do but if the weather stays like it has been its going to be hard to get them done. Stuff just does't want to work too well in the cold much less getting equipment around in the snow. It seems like everything takes twice as long in the winter vs. the other seasons. How do you guys that are in the snowy states get things cleaned up? The work that I have done lately i have taken the skid and cleared the area of snow. I have no problem with the bulk of it but i havent been doing a whole bunch of raking just because its futile. I make it clear to everyone that it might not be cleaned perfectly.


----------



## sgreanbeans

RDAA said:


> Ha ha, no problem. If its going to stay as cold as its supposed to i'm going to be chucking plenty of wood in that thing. I have a few jobs lined up for this winter to do but if the weather stays like it has been its going to be hard to get them done. Stuff just does't want to work too well in the cold much less getting equipment around in the snow. It seems like everything takes twice as long in the winter vs. the other seasons. How do you guys that are in the snowy states get things cleaned up? The work that I have done lately i have taken the skid and cleared the area of snow. I have no problem with the bulk of it but i havent been doing a whole bunch of raking just because its futile. I make it clear to everyone that it might not be cleaned perfectly.


We shovel clear the LZ and paths to and from. First thing we do and don't start until it is perfect. Makes for much easier clean up. Throw a small tarp down for gear. Keep salt on truck in case needed (Icy walks ). And I always lower any clean up expectations, but most are totally understanding


----------



## Stayalert

I put away my tree gear and ski patrol M-F all Winter….See you all in the Spring!


----------



## gumneck

Pine removal, crappy phone pics


----------



## Seth.xp

Cut a couple thousand feet of ten foot ground to sky right of way. Had to crank a large hickory away from phone line. I'm tired.


----------



## Arclight

Studied plant diseases and went hunting for a possible open groundsperson position.

Also, my ISA climbing and rigging knot book came in so I'm practicing my knots. Also reading my shiny new copy of The Tree Climber's Companion I got in the mail.


----------



## captinrattlehead

Good to know...


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

Assembled a Stihl 026 crank case. Installed bearings, put in the crank, brought it all together and snugged the 5 screws down. Then relieved the crank with a few taps of the brass hammer...yep it was fun.


----------



## Hmk

Finished my first residential job today, with my own newly formed firm 
Birch who's been topped off many years ago, some rot was seen..
This guy was a two day job for me solo. Really took my time to not screw up


----------



## tramp bushler

If u got it down safe and sound and didnt break anything . And got paid, you did great. Taking extra time is fine. Go to fast and u either take Z big chance it will cost you. Or, you leave money on the table. 
good job.


----------



## Hmk

tramp bushler said:


> If u got it down safe and sound and didnt break anything . And got paid, you did great. Taking extra time is fine. Go to fast and u either take Z big chance it will cost you. Or, you leave money on the table.
> good job.


Thanks! I'll rather go slow over several days than make a mistake 
Edit: Even though it's a small job like that


----------



## Zale

You never forget your first.


----------



## no tree to big

Hmk said:


> Finished my first residential job today, with my own newly formed firm
> Birch who's been topped off many years ago, some rot was seen..
> This guy was a two day job for me solo. Really took my time to not screw up
> View attachment 445221
> 
> View attachment 445222
> 
> View attachment 445223


Never work alone...!!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclight

Worked my first shift as a groundman felling some fern pines so I'm pretty sore. Loved the work even though it nearly killed me , plus I was lucky to be part of a good crew that taught me a great deal. 

I'd say that it was a pretty good day.


----------



## Stayalert

50"DBH white pine. 2 long days of climbing and rigging limbs down, dropped the last of the trunk on the 3rd day. Climbing with a 36" Bar on the 660 is a workout.


----------



## Stayalert

Put down the ropes and saws, borrowed a friends TLB and dug a ditch for some improved drainage on a trail I maintain……Not my house…..


----------



## JRoland

Stayalert said:


> 50"DBH white pine. 2 long days of climbing and rigging limbs down, dropped the last of the trunk on the 3rd day. Climbing with a 36" Bar on the 660 is a workout.View attachment 456794



That's the worst part about those kind of jobs. As I keep sending saws down, the ones coming up are increasingly heavier, as I'm more tired....36" bar on a 395 is my big saw, so I hear ya.


----------



## TreeBoi4Life




----------



## no tree to big

TreeBoi4Life said:


>



Sooo was that a trim? I got dizzy with all the lanyard action. And I'd recommend a proper chainsaw lanyard, you'll hate yourself a lot if your saw gets hung with a falling piece without a breakaway

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## TreeBoi4Life

no tree to big said:


> Sooo was that a trim? I got dizzy with all the lanyard action. And I'd recommend a proper chainsaw lanyard, you'll hate yourself a lot if your saw gets hung with a falling piece without a breakaway
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



This footage is from a removal that I solo climbed to make the homeowner happy since the contractor's I freelance for decided not to show up on time... I prefer rope chainsaw lanyards and the only concern I usually have is the climbing line since all the other ropes I simply just move out of harms way in the case I take large limbs. As for the lanyard action this tree had a mean lean and where I chose to set my line up required it outside of the fact the recommended 2 tie in points when cutting or else I would swing 3-4 ft+ away from the target limbs and I was dazed a little my self..lol but thats part of the game we play. Take care.


----------



## no tree to big

TreeBoi4Life said:


> This footage is from a removal that I solo climbed to make the homeowner happy since the contractor's I freelance for decided not to show up on time... I prefer rope chainsaw lanyards and the only concern I usually have is the climbing line since all the other ropes I simply just move out of harms way in the case I take large limbs. As for the lanyard action this tree had a mean lean and where I chose to set my line up required it outside of the fact the recommended 2 tie in points when cutting or else I would swing 3-4 ft+ away from the target limbs and I was dazed a little my self..lol but thats part of the game we play. Take care.


Maybe I just don't see the point of removing a hanger and trimming off a small branch or two then coming down if u are removing the tree?? 
So you prefer a 10 foot long saw lanyard that could potentially hang a thousand pound piece from your saddle? Does it happen often no but could it yea yea it could it's like chaps do u plan on cutting your leg off? No but sometimes it happens... What can a rope lanyard do that a bungee/breakaway cant? Besides let the saw hang way the flock below you... 
Maybe I just don't get it, dunno

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom

Sometimes I feel like I am standing on a dock watching western culture drift away from me like a massive boat.
As I imagine it the people on the deck are not waving 'good-bye', they are looking away, toward the horizon.
The future.
The boat is getting away, 
I don't bring this up to generate sympathy. No one threw me overboard.
Disembarking was a conscious choice.
And so is returning.
With a little effort, I can take a skiff out any time and scramble up that 'gang plank' anytime.
Jeff, (Chuck Lorre)


----------



## no tree to big

jefflovstrom said:


> Sometimes I feel like I am standing on a dock watching western culture drift away from me like a massive boat.
> As I imagine it the people on the deck are not waving 'good-bye', they are looking away, toward the horizon.
> The future.
> The boat is getting away,
> I don't bring this up to generate sympathy. No one threw me overboard.
> Disembarking was a conscious choice.
> And so is returning.
> With a little effort, I can take a skiff out any time and scramble up that 'gang plank' anytime.
> Jeff, (Chuck Lorre)


You got something to say? Say it to my face![emoji79] 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Stayalert

Nice vid, Music choice = painful. I agree on the saw lanyard. The shorter break away works for me too. I'm old (maybe why your sound track isn't my cuppa) and need every advantage I can eke out to be efficient. I'm always looking for ways to shave effort & time to conserve energy because I'm so old and frail. I watched in horror as you wasted precious time and energy to untangle your ropes from the saw lanyard, and (gasp!) as you had to reel the saw in and out from a few feet below you….

If you do like that saw lanyard so much, I recommend that you continue to trim every branch and cut every limb to one handed sized pieces (for pruning as well as removals) you can more easily toss them away from your dangling saw……If you haven't caught anything on your saw yet, you are lucky. Post more videos (its easy enough for me to turn down the volume…..besides I'm half deaf anyway)


----------



## TreeBoi4Life

no tree to big said:


> Maybe I just don't see the point of removing a hanger and trimming off a small branch or two then coming down if u are removing the tree??
> So you prefer a 10 foot long saw lanyard that could potentially hang a thousand pound piece from your saddle? Does it happen often no but could it yea yea it could it's like chaps do u plan on cutting your leg off? No but sometimes it happens... What can a rope lanyard do that a bungee/breakaway cant? Besides let the saw hang way the flock below you...
> Maybe I just don't get it, dunno
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


 
Understandably you couldn't understand why I would get a hanger out a tree and come down but you have to realize what parts of this story I left out such as the fact that I arrived 8:15 sharp set my rope, set up port-a-wrap, got all my gear rigging/climbing etc. yada yada on or set up and waited for these guys to show up to their job which was supposed to start 8:30. Both the homeowner and his wife come out and are concerned with this tree and spoke at length with me because they started Thursday and this vid was shot Sunday. My time is important, I put off things off and I wanted to help get these guys out of a pickle being that we have done business before. 2 hours go by no show no calls or return call so for the sake of safety of the homeowner (get the hanger out) then for the sake of me coming out and not allowing my trip to be completely in vain I did what I had to do, I climbed. And as for my chainsaw lanyard thats my preference just like yours is a breakaway and who am I to judge you because of the style of lanyard you use. No doubt, you got me on not wearing my chaps which I simply just didn't wear although had them with me. However, there is no specific standard for chainsaw lanyard here that I know of or have seen but I have seen many different styles because what one man might prefer the other might not. I know you are concerned and trying to look out for me but as for a thousand pound piece I don't plan on getting hanged up anytime soon, which is why I strategically remove limbs and wood off the trees I remove for my safety and any guys that might be working with me. I control the size of the part of a tree I want to remove at a given time which is why take smaller manageable pieces if rigging is required.


----------



## tylerbeach3

sgreanbeans said:


> Wow, that guy spent alot of money to park his little camper!


Lol!


----------



## no tree to big

tylerbeach3 said:


> Lol!


Nice placement of his new little tree as well... possibly a little close to the house and maybe even under the camper haha

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## tylerbeach3

Yes. Not the place I'd put a tree, maybe a rose bush or other flowers. The new tree should go where the old one is removed. I like this tread but agree the guys posting here are much more than weekend warriors. Sounds like some serious tree work. Be careful out there homeowners and arborist alike!


----------



## TreeBoi4Life

Stayalert said:


> Nice vid, Music choice = painful. I agree on the saw lanyard. The shorter break away works for me too. I'm old (maybe why your sound track isn't my cuppa) and need every advantage I can eke out to be efficient. I'm always looking for ways to shave effort & time to conserve energy because I'm so old and frail. I watched in horror as you wasted precious time and energy to untangle your ropes from the saw lanyard, and (gasp!) as you had to reel the saw in and out from a few feet below you….
> 
> If you do like that saw lanyard so much, I recommend that you continue to trim every branch and cut every limb to one handed sized pieces (for pruning as well as removals) you can more easily toss them away from your dangling saw……If you haven't caught anything on your saw yet, you are lucky. Post more videos (its easy enough for me to turn down the volume…..besides I'm half deaf anyway)


Heres my latest you might like these old school tunes...lol...


----------



## JRoland

Hard to tell from the camera angle, etc., but it looks like you could have put a line in that tree and flopped the whole thing over into the field, without having all the climbing? I'm sure there was more to it, just wondering...


----------



## TreeBoi4Life

JRoland said:


> Hard to tell from the camera angle, etc., but it looks like you could have put a line in that tree and flopped the whole thing over into the field, without having all the climbing? I'm sure there was more to it, just wondering...



The tree appeared to have a split and gave evidence that it might be rotten in the core so in an effort to lay the tree down as flat as possible we took off the weight on what we thought was the weakest side in hopes of guiding it over the shed in case it split under pressure. Its just one of those cases better safer than sorry but as it turns out this oak was really solid.


----------



## TreeBoi4Life

My day last week had this top...


----------



## Uzi

Dropping a few pictures here from some recent jobs.

My wife and I on a 40" cottonwood.








Monster Cottonwood



Large American elm that was full of concrete


----------



## Chris Hatley

Bump, I like this one.


----------



## TreeMonkee58

Stayalert said:


> 50"DBH white pine. 2 long days of climbing and rigging limbs down, dropped the last of the trunk on the 3rd day. Climbing with a 36" Bar on the 660 is a workout.View attachment 456794


You’re a beast, nice job


----------

